# 2-  2011

## lubezniy

,       2-  2011      . :

** 

    ,    ( 1  2011 )   . 4 . 1 . 218 ,       .   2011        :


1000     ;1000     ;3000        ;3000  -     ,      18   -,     , , , ,     24 ,     I  II .

        18 ,        , , , , ,     24 .       ,   ,    ,   (),              .     ,      ,               ,  (  )  .        ,  . .  .

  ()      .         (  )        .

    ,     ,    ,  ,     . .     .            3000     ,  -             .      ,    .     ,         08.12.2011 .  03−04−05/8−1014   :




> ,            18 ,        , , , , ,     24 ,           ,           ,          .


          2-.         (  ):


114    ;115    ;116       ;117   -;118          (, );119          (, );120             (, );121      -   (, );122             ;123             ;124                ;125      -      .

         ,        2011     . 1 . 230 .     . 4 . 218  ,              ,  ,       ,              . ,   2-      .    ,       (108-113)    ,   .    ,     ,     ,    .

*    2-      * 

   06.12.2011 .  -7-3/909@      210-217    1537, 1538, 1539, 1541,           .

** 

   2011 ,    ,    2-     . 5.5   .    ,       ,                   . , ,            .    :    .

** 

         .    ,    .

              .      5              ___ %,     ,                  3-5 (, ,  ) ;    4     .       ,              ,            ().

            .      2 (    )   :


  3 ()  . 5.1      ,       ;  5.3     ,     ; 5.4   , 5.5   , 5.6  ,      .

,                     . ., .           2-            2-    1.

** 

28           16  2011 .  -7-3/576@    2-.     :


,      ,       .   3,5",  CD  DVD,  flash- (,  ,     USB-   ).  ,    2  ,           .       3000 .           ,  ( ), ,       (/    ).       .  ,   .         .    ,  ,        ,      .        .     .        .   ,        ,     .    ,      "" (  ).

**

        2-           .   2-      Tester  .

    (       )   ,         .      .          ,    ,      .    ,

----------

*lubezniy*,     ! ,       :Smilie:

----------

" "   ?

----------


## selenav

> ** 
> 
>   ,       ,                   .


      -    ,     ,             .  -             .
  2-       = ,     - ,     ...    -    ,  - ?!  :EEK!:

----------



----------


## ˸

> - ?!


 



> = ,

----------


## selenav

> 


-  ,    ...,      ,

----------


## selenav

> 


    ,    :Redface:

----------

,   -       ,     ,      -      (  )

----------

..

----------


## selenav

> ,   -       ,     ,      -      (  )


.         10000,  - 7000,  7000,   3000, ?  -  ,      ,      ,     /  ..

----------


## selenav

> ..


   -,    . ...       ,        ,    ,

----------

-      ,    )) (   ). ,  ,  ,   ,   ,    ? .

----------


## selenav

> ,    ? .


 ..    -?    ,     -

----------

,

----------


## E.Maria

> .         10000,  - 7000,  7000,   3000, ?


    ...      31.12.11,  ,        +- 12.01.2012?   ?   .... 

      ?  ,   ,  ?

----------

> ...      31.12.11,  ,        +- 12.01.2012?   ?


 




> ?  ,   ,  ?


   ..

----------


## ˸

> .         10000,  - 7000,  7000,   3000, ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...      31.12.11,  ,        +- 12.01.2012?   ?   ....


     . . 226                ,   -              .     ,  2-  " =  = ". 



> ?  ,   ,  ?


 .          .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


 . ,   ,            .        145.1 . 2  199.1 .

----------


## lubezniy

> " "   ?


  ?

----------


## ˸

> . ,   ,


 2-        ?

----------


## ˸

> " "   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-        ?


:



> ,                       . ., .            2-             2-     1.

----------


## ˸

?
     27.10.2011  03-04-06/8-290

----------

> E.Maria
>     ...      31.12.11,  ,        +- 12.01.2012?   ?   ....
> 
>      . . 226                ,   -              .     ,  2-  " =  = ".


         -     (       )  ????  =  = ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
>      27.10.2011  03-04-06/8-290


   ?       ,      .  ,        611- ,      2.

----------


## lubezniy

> -     (       )  ????  =  = ???


1.    /   ;
2.  2-  ==.      (  )       /   .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 2.

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-        ?


     .  :Smilie: 
               -      . ,          ,    -   ,   .   ,         ""     ,      ,          - . .,     .      ,     2     ,     .      ,  ,  .

----------


## solnywko

*,*        ,     :yes:       ?!  :Redface: 
, ,      1 8    ?          (    -)  ,      :OnFire:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      1 8    ?          (    -)  ,


 1 -    . , ,     .            -    (      - ,      ).               2-:     .

----------

,     , /   -     4 .   ?   ?   - ?

----------


## dana

> ,     , /   -     4 .   ?   ?   - ?


      \,        ,  \  .  ,   ,        ,   . :yes:

----------


## dana

,  .     1.  ,     ,          \  ...       "  0".  :Frown:  -     ,     1  ,       ...      .    -  ? -    ?

----------

, !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .     1.  ,     ,          \  ...       "  0".  -     ,     1  ,       ...      .    -  ? -    ?


  - , , ,  ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .     1.  ,     ,          \  ...       "  0".  -     ,     1  ,       ...      .    -  ? -    ?


 ,    ,      .  , ,     ,     -        .

----------


## dana

> ,    ,      .  , ,     ,     -        .


. :Smilie:  , ,      ,  , ,         .      -      ,        ?  , 10-    ,     ...

----------


## lubezniy

.   .

----------


## 2009

: 2011.12.30
  : 30.12.2011
  : setup.exe
  ,          -  .  " ". 

      -  ,  : "500 -   "

----------


## lubezniy

,      .
  .

----------


## .

,     .  -    ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

, -.

----------


## dana

,   ... ,   .

----------

,    
 2011      ,      2010 ,    1  2012            ?    2011       108    114?

----------

1151078  17.11.2010. -7-3/611
   2011   2   ?

----------


## saigak

> 1  2012

----------


## ˸

> 108    114?


 114   2011 ?

----------

2  2011   114?

----------

103   ?

----------


## ˸

> 


     2011=1000    , 2012=1400 ,

----------

,            0,         ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 -

----------



----------

2011 ?
 103 
400 .  
 114
1000.  1 
  2012 
  114
1400  1

----------


## ˸

> 


  :yes:

----------

2012?

----------


## ˸

> 2012?


  :yes:

----------

?

----------


## saigak

,  .

----------


## elenah9

,  .    . .   .     .    .2?       ? .

----------

*lubezniy*,   !
 ,   ,   ?
       ""(      )    .      -2.  ,   -1?

----------

, .         ,  4.
            ?
                     ,
                   ?

 ,      ?
  - -,    .

----------


## svsan

**,

----------

> **,


   :


> !    :/  /  (2-)


  ...   .
   ,    ,     ?

----------


## Ozzbi

**, 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436428

----------


## svsan

> :


 **

----------

> **


  ,      :Frown: .

----------


## svsan

> 




,

----------


## saigak

> ,  .    . .   .     .    .2?


 .  .

----------

> ,


.

----------

,  - ,        182 101 02010 01 0000 110 ?

----------

!

----------

! ,     2011 .,  -   2-    17.11.2010.    ?

----------

> ! ,     2011 .,  -   2-    17.11.2010.    ?


      (   5   ).
     -   .

----------

?

----------


## svsan

> ?


 2 

,   " ",    ,         :Frown:

----------

! )))     !!!  20    (,    )!

----------

> ,  - ,        182 101 02010 01 0000 110 ?


    2 ,       -

..

----------


## 1

!!!!  2-  2011 .       ????

----------


## ˸

> 


 ... : ?

----------


## 1

2-

----------


## ˸

> 2-


  ,          ... ,  :Frown:

----------

> ... : ?


                ,   - ,    .
..    ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2 
> ,   " ",    ,


    .  :Smilie:   -  ,       .             ,      .

----------


## Mon-mon

1   31  2011  :

1 000  -   ;

1 000  -   ;

3 000  -      ;

3 000  -     ,   ...;

    280 000, ?

+400 " ",     40 000, ?
_______________________________

 1  2012 :

1 400  -   ;

1 400  -   ;

3 000  -      ;

3 000  -     ,  ....

    280 000 ? ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Bucom

> ?


  -  #53  .2  .
     -    .

----------

> !!!!  2-  2011 .       ????


????

----------


## sh-marina

.         2   ,      10 .   ""    -  ? :Love:

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?

----------


## sh-marina

??? :Love:

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ???


    ....




> ?


     .  :Wink:

----------


## Discovery

()      1- ,   !

----------

.   (     -)   - 2     -  ... ...  ..    -    ? ,   - ..    ...!

----------


## tanyusha0909

" "?

----------

, .,     , /     .    2-  -?  ? .      /?

----------


## saigak

,       




> 2-






> 






> .      /


.

----------


## 38

, .       2    2 ,                  .     .

----------

> , .       2    2 ,                  .     .


   ,   .

----------


## leno4ka0309

, , -     2 .   ,       1,5   3-     -        ( 1,5    3- )        ? 
 ,         2- ,      .

----------


## saigak

,  , ..    = =  .  -     ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

> " "?

----------

> 2 ,       -
> 
> ..


                 ,,        :



> 1821010201001*0000*110-      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228


 14-17        :-1000,-2000,-3000

----------

,        .       - 2.
      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...


     (  ""  " ").     4.28.1              " " (      )      , .,       "",      "1" "2" .

----------


## E.Maria

> ,        .       - 2.
>       ?


    "  "         ? ...    ,       )))     -      1-   ,        13%     " ....". ( )

----------


## diademina

-2  . :Smilie:

----------


## diademina

,       4-         ?))              0- -2   ?

----------

> "  "         ? ...    ,       )))     -      1-   ,        13%     " ....". ( )


 !!!!   ...   13 %   2 ( ,     ).

----------


## E.Maria

:Smilie:       . !

----------


## Bucom

> -2

----------


## Bucom

> 0- -2


  .        ,   .       -    (         ).

----------

.
    - 7 .
  2-   -    . 6  ,   7-   .
    ,        :Frown:  -        .

----------


## Bucom

> 7-


    /     7-.

----------


## 2009

" "  "  C:\Program Files\     "
   .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> " "  "  C:\Program Files\     "
>    .  ?


      4.28,      ,     .

----------

,   !

----------


## svsan

> ,   !


  ?
 ,     ,

----------

, ,       2012 .  ? 
182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110 -        2011 (. 224 .1)
182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110 -       2012  (   227)

----------

,

----------

> ?
>  ,     ,


 "" 4.28
    3,   ,   ,     , ,       ..

----------


## svsan



----------

svsan,  ! ..   4    ,  -     ! ,     3     ,    ?!

----------

, -      2 ... 
1)    -          .
2)         2012.,        : 
-   ,   -  ,   ,        -     227, 227.1  228   ( 18210102010011000110) 

-   ,      . 228   ( 18210102030011000110)
 ,     )

----------

,  -  , ..    )

----------

,     2010   ,     ?
     ,    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


  (.,  )  ->            ->   (:    ,        )  -      .

----------

, 2-        ?????
    2012       400 .????

----------

1  2 .    +.    ?????

----------


## Bucom

> +.    ?????


  -    "  +"  : 
  "" -   1 -        2  230  ,   2 -        5  226.
 226.     .       
5.                    ,     ,                 .
                    ,          .
 230.     
2.                     ,                 1  ,     ,  ,    ,      ,

----------


## Bucom

> 2012       400 .????


., .,  #88-89   3.

----------


## Kazna

> E.Maria
>       ?  ,   ,  ?
>    ..


 !    (   ( )  )     ?   ,  ?             ?

----------


## tatooha

!
  ? 
   (6%)   2011  ,        (   /  -   ). ,     -  ,    .
     ( ,   ).
 ,    ( 3)    ?

----------


## Z

.       , .. .                (  ),              .

  (  )  1000-00
  (  )  2000-00 ,   
  (  )  6000-00 .   
  -

----------

> (  )  1000-00
>   (  )  2000-00 ,   
>   (  )  6000-00 .


.

----------


## Z

.              \.       ,      \?

----------

> \.       ,      \?


.

----------

, ,          ?      .             ? !

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes: http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/258167/



> ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?





> ..


 


> 


    :
9.         .            ,              ,       . (. 226,  ).
         /,           .

----------


## skull

> /,


        ?

----------

, , ""       (,  ,   ..)   " 2010"   " ",     .   ,  ,   .

----------

> , , ""       (,  ,   ..)   " 2010"   " ",     .   ,  ,   .


        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## matucha

.  :      ,   (..    ).    1  2.   2  


> "       "


      .  ?

----------

..     ?

----------

4 (  4) ,,
: //[position()=2]/@
: '114'
:       

   17 .

----------


## matucha

> ..     ?


   .     ,        
  "(1)"   1   5.5   2011      ,

----------

/?
  ,    ...   ...

----------


## matucha

> /?
>   ,    ...   ...


..      1?

----------

> :


,   ,    *Kazna*.
  ,     .
  ,    ( )  .
  :
1)   ( )  ,  ;
2)    .
  2-     .5.6.

----------

4 (  4) ,,
: //[position()=2]/@
: '114'
:       

   17 .     ,

----------


## svsan

> 17


   1 ?        ,

----------

,     ,     ?!       , 10%

----------


## Aisha1

.,        ,
      31.01.2012?!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------

> ?

----------


## saigak

> .,        ,
>       31.01.2012?

----------

.,      2011 ?      3     3*1000=3000,    1000+1000+3000=5000, .   ?

----------


## saigak

> .


,   .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,    *Kazna*.


,   ,    *Kazna*:



> (   ( )  )...  ,  ?

----------


## Bucom

> .,        ,
>       31.01.2012?


        (  -      )       "".

----------


## lubezniy

> 4 (  4) ,,
> : //[position()=2]/@
> : '114'
> :       
> 
>    17 .     ,


 ?   ,    .

----------

> ,   .


 ,    , .     2011     ,   -           .               2  ?

----------


## saigak

,      .




> 2


 -   .

----------


## JaSveta

saigak,      .   ,   ,      ?       5.6 " ,   ."   1300.     2012      1300,    ?       ?    ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 2012      1300,    ?


,    .




> ,   ,      ?


 ,        ...




> 5.6 " ,   ."   1300.


      -     ,       ,  3-      . ,        ....

----------


## JaSveta

> ,        ..


   5.3 "  ", 5.4 "  "  5.5 "  "         ? 
 ,       ?      ?

----------

> ,      .
> 
> 
>  -   .

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ,  .     2012,   70.
       68.

----------


## ARNO

! , ,        2-,                       "",              (   ),  ,  ?    .

----------


## saigak

ARNO,    ?       (   ),  ,    ,    -    (    )   .
  ,    \ +     .

----------


## ARNO

,         "" ( ,  )            " " :Frown:

----------


## saigak

--,    "." 4.28.1.   .

----------


## ARNO

,  .           2-?

----------


## saigak

,   -.

----------


## JaSveta

> 68.


 , 
  2     ?
   2012    1300 ( ,    68) .    2  2012   .        .

----------


## saigak

> 2     ?







> 2012    1300 ( ,    68) .







> 2  2012


    ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## JaSveta

> ?    ?


  2  2012  5.5 "  "   1300 ,  5.3 "  "  5.4 "  ".
  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


    ,        ,    ,            2011   2012 .

----------


## JaSveta

> ,        ,    ,            2011   2012 .


  :Smilie:

----------

,    ... .  ,   2010 .   2011  =,   0?   ,     2011  2010?

----------

.  .  ,       ,    .  ?

----------

> .  .  ,       ,    .  ?


.

----------


## JaSveta

> ,        ,    ,            2011   2012 .


    2  : " 5.5      ,    . "    - , ..    ,    .
    ,     . :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> ,    .


     ?



> 


 **  .

----------

,  : 
",   2-      .    ,       (108-113)    ,   .    ,     ,     ,    ".
  ,   ,      .        1000 .       2-   114  4000 .,   115 - 4000 .    116  4000 .     ,    116       3000 .  .
     108        2-?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  : 
> ",   2-      .    ,       (108-113)    ,   .    ,     ,     ,    ".
>   ,   ,      .        1000 .       2-   114  4000 .,   115 - 4000 .    116  4000 .     ,    116       3000 .  .
>      108        2-?


    -    ,             .
 ,     ,     (  108)       .    ,    ,        "".

----------

2-  1 7.7, ,  Tester.   ?        2- " 2011".        .   .    ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-  1 7.7, ,  Tester.   ?


    ,  .



> 2- " 2011".        .


 - .    .



> .    ,     .


 .      ,         .

----------

,   !   .    , ?

----------

.  1 7.7   5.1,   5.2?

----------


## Holic

** , ,   .

----------


## statiana

.
 .
  ,         "1"?

----------


## saigak

1...

----------

,      ,     103 ?

----------

?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      ,     103 ?





> ?


   ,     (    ,  .. - "  ..."),  :           .

----------


## Nadin4a

,
             ?     2011      1000,   2012    ,           2012 

 !

----------


## SvetaKartinka

:      "  -           .   9%   2   1"       2  (  1  1  13%   2  1  9%)   .        .  ? !!!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## lilik2003

,         -     ?      ,      ,             ?  - ?

----------


## statiana

.
      ,     .
      .     ,   .    ,     -    -     . 
   -   -   . 
    ?

----------


## SvetaKartinka

,  )))) ,     2-   ,       1   1
!!!!!!!

----------


## Taleka

,    ,  Tester 2.35 ,        -       . 
     , 4,1,   103 ,      114 ,  115  .
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,  Tester 2.35 ,        -       . 
>      , 4,1,   103 ,      114 ,  115  .
>   ?


Tester  .

----------

-2011,  ,      "  "    . :Frown:   ?

----------


## ll

. 2-       .  1,5., . .  , .  . ?  ,   ?

----------


## Kyky

, .              ?
 ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bucom

> -2011,  ,      "  "    .  ?


 : "   -    ."   -   .       2- ( 2010 -  ).  2011       4.28 + 4.28.1 ( gnivc, . , , ).

----------


## Bucom

> ...


  ,   -  .

----------


## Matorka

, ,   ,      /        ,          ,   -  ,           ,   .             ,    -  ?   2005 .,     ?  2009,2010         ?       ,     2005 2010  , ?

----------


## 085

> ,   -  .


, !!!  2-   4.28.1.   .    ,     ...      ,   ,    , ..   .... :Wow:      ,   /  .          ,    " /".     ,    ....   ...               ... ...      ...      ... 
,      ???

----------


## znataly09

, !
  2-,    114,115  116
 ,    (114,115,116)   108!     ?   ""   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> ,    " /".     ,


.    ....




> ,   -  .


  ..... ...  :Frown:  ,     ..

----------


## 7777777

> , !!!  2-   4.28.1.   .    ,     ...      ,   ,    , ..   ....     ,   /  .          ,    " /".     ,    ....   ...               ... ...      ...      ... 
> ,      ???


,     .         ,    .   14    .    .  -    .     14 ?

----------


## 7777777

,    (        ,  ,      )  ,      31  2003 .  -3-04/583,   ,         16.09.2011 N -7-3/576@,     .
    ,       .      ,   2003 ,   ,       ,    .
 !

----------


## Kyky

> .    ....
> 
> 
>   ..... ...  ,     ..


         ,     2-,   . 
        ?

----------


## 085

> ,     .         ,    .   14    .    .  -    .     14 ?


    .... 
  ,       ...    ...          ...

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?




> ?


,   10     ,  10+   .

----------


## Kyky

> ?
> 
> 
> ,   10     ,  10+   .


!

----------


## saigak

4.28.1   ....   -        .   !!  :Wow:

----------


## Kyky

> 4.28.1   ....   -        .   !!


    .  .

----------


## 7777777

-     .     ,       ...      ...

----------


## 085

> .  .


     ...   4.28.1.       ...     "",       ...      . -  ,     ,   ,    .     ...

----------


## saigak

> 


      .




> 


 -   ...,  .

----------


## Matorka

> , ,   ,      /        ,          ,   -  ,           ,   .             ,    -  ?   2005 .,     ?  2009,2010         ?       ,     2005 2010  , ?


   !!

----------


## saigak

Matorka,    .         .             (     )       ?

----------


## Matorka

> Matorka,    .         .             (     )       ?


     ,                  ,     ,      ,       .     ?     2009     ,       2009 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


- ...



> 2009     ,       2009 ?

----------


## Matorka

> - ...


 !

----------


## shamayra

2011        ""  2012       "  "     ""         -   .            5  .     .            .         2012      ,       ?
                      ?   -     ?

----------


## saigak

*shamayra*,    ?       2-?

----------


## sibEris

!



> ... Tester 2.35 ,        -       ...
>   ?


 1     5.01,   5.02...    1!




> .  .


    16.09.2011 N -7-3/576@ "                        " (    21.10.2011 N 22107)

"II.      
...
11.   ,   .
12.         "        20__    " ( N 2   ). "        20__    "    .         ,           ,     ...."

P.S.   ,    2- .  ...

----------


## sibEris

> ... Tester 2.35 ,        -       ...
>   ?


    ...     (  1)   5.01   4.28.1,      5.02         !

P.S.       1, ..  24.01.2012    ...

----------


## Bucom

> ...


  ,   "  ...".   -  .  -  ,    .       ...

----------


## saigak

> -  .


 ...       ...
 :Big Grin: 




> 2-,   .


     ?      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?      ?


  ?        .          , ,   .  -,    . 
  " "    (  2003 )   . ,      (  ).

----------


## Bucom

# 239:  "" .. "".

----------


## arli

.    ( 330)       ?

----------

,      ,      , .. ,       .     ?     2-,     ?

----------


## Lesik1981

. ..  4800..     ""   620.. ??   ?? !!

----------

, ,    1 7.7  -2. 
   7.70.025,  ? 
 -2   "    	 17.11.2010  -7-3/611@   2-     1151078"    !!!
!

----------

-   ?       .  .     .

----------


## Zlata84

...         18        .... 19 ...     2011  1000     .                    3000 ...???      ? . :Redface:

----------


## Maraser

3-    3000.    - .        2011

----------


## Allisa

> -   ?


  :Frown:

----------

2011  ,    "     ".     .     ?      ?

----------

1    ,  .

----------


## saigak

> , ,   .  -,    . 
>   " "    (  2003 )   . ,      (  ).


      - .   .     4.28.1. +  2  (-   ,        ).    . .
,    ,          .

----------


## lubezniy

> -2   "     17.11.2010  -7-3/611@   2-     1151078"    !!!


.  ,    2-,   -    .     .    909-    ,       .
   ,     (,   Internet Explorer)     .      .     5.01,    ,    .   - 5.02 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,          .


 ,   ,     .         ,  576-   .  ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ?       .  .     .


    - ,      ,   .     ,     .   ,     - .   .

----------


## GoldenElk

12        2 ,  2    2 .      ,           2 .      ?           .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ?       10 .
    ...

----------


## 44

, .     (   ),  , "     ".  , - .         .    .          2-,  (      )

----------


## saigak

> -


 




> 2-

----------


## GoldenElk

> ?       10 .
>     ...


2 .    ,     ...

----------


## znataly09

> 14 ?


 !   18  :yes:      ?

----------


## stimpuls

** 
   2 ,     1  ()   , . -  ...
- 1   , ..      :Frown:

----------


## 78

28        +  ,   10 .  ,    28            ?

----------


## stimpuls

> ** 
>    2 ,     1  ()   , . -  ...
> - 1   , ..


    ...  
:
1. [107]   "(1)"   2  .5.7  ,   ,    .5 .226     .

      2011 ?

----------


## Lara'S

, .       ,       ,        2    ,                  ,          ,      . ,      ,      ?              ?

----------


## YUM

> .    ( 330)       ?


 .      ?

----------


## Nolina

,    2011.3.22 ""     2- 2011?

----------

, , ,     ,   ,   .
   3- ,      ,    20      .    ? 114/108     18 ,    ,   24  ,  1 400?    116     18 ,    ,   24  ,    3 000? 
 !

----------


## Bucom

[QUOTE=;53575215], ,    1 7.7  -2. 
   7.70.025,  ? 
 -2   .../QUOTE]
025 -    (  ,    027).   - 7.70.320 -         .   ( ,    , --, ... -  ):  " "  .

----------


## saigak

> 2 ,     1  ()   , . -  ...


 



> 24  ,    3 000







> ?

----------


## Valentina1990

> ,      ,      , .. ,       .     ?     2-,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 28        +  ,   10 .  ,    28            ?


2.                 ,                ().
                     ,      .
(. 223, "    ( )"
     ,        .       . ..     +     ,       .                          .

----------


## saigak

> 


, .

----------


## Valentina1990

> , .


    ? -  ?        ?   ,       .

----------


## saigak

> -  ?







> ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


  ,          .

----------


## Valentina1990

?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     .     -    (         ).

----------


## Valentina1990

> (         ).


   - ?

----------


## saigak

,    ,   ,   ,     -.

----------


## GoldenElk

> .    ( 330)       ?


    .        .

----------


## saigak

> .


  - .  - .

----------


## GoldenElk

> - .  - .


      ,      2011  ?    ?  2012   ?

----------

! ,         2010    .      ,     100 ,        .        ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...


"    ,      2011  ?" 
     2012  2011 ( ,      , , ).    2-         , ..     (   ,     ).
"   ?"
.
" 2012   ?"
 ,        (.,      , ...)

----------

4.28.      .   :"      .   ".      ? :Wow: 

 .    .5.7.     = !     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 4.28.


   .  4.28  .   4.28.1  4.28.2.   , .. -   .

----------


## GoldenElk

> "    ,      2011  ?" 
>      2012  2011 ( ,      , , ).    2-         , ..     (   ,     ).
> "   ?"
> .
> " 2012   ?"
>  ,        (.,      , ...)


    .  ,     ...

----------

-6-3          ()    .  .
         -    ?

----------


## saigak

> -6-3


       "2"?  :Wow: 




> ()


?




> .


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------

....   ...
 ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------

//
  -  ?          ,  .

----------

> .  4.28  .   4.28.1  4.28.2.   , .. -


.   .      "2".  -  ,           -0!!
   =   .     .5.7 .    :Wow:   !??

----------


## saigak

> "2".


      2  1 ?

----------

> 2  1 ?


 !   ! -  ,  - .
 !  :yes:

----------


## g_anna

> ! ,         2010    .      ,     100 ,        .        ?


  :yes:

----------


## 1

!!!   2011   ,     2 ,    /  ,   ,     ?     ?

----------


## ZAO999

7    . 1,3,6   . 
 :
 2-1400
 4-3000
 5-3000
 7-3000

 ?

----------


## Matorka

!                ?  2      ,        ,                           .    ,  ?

----------

,   4 :

1 -     10 ,        ?

2 -     ?   .-.      ?

3 -  2-     ?

4 -    -       ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2011   ,     2 ,    /  ,   ,     ?     ?


 2-       (   -       ,   ""    ).  2 .  (   ,   -  ).

----------

,  .     300 .       .     .    ,    ,            .       ,    2-   5.4  5.5.?       ? .

----------

...      ...      ...

----------

> . 1,3,6   . 
>  :
>  2-1400
>  4-3000
>  5-3000
>  7-3000
> 
>  ?


,    18 .

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

!   1:8 .      2-   0.     ?      .

----------

> ...      ...      ...


!

----------

*Sunnyyyyyy*,   13%  .  9%     "    ".

----------

!
    ,        ? .  .   . 13%, ,         .
       , .   .      . 13%,           . 30%. ,     13%   .

----------

-  ...        ...

----------

> !
>     ,        ? .  .   . 13%, ,         .
>        , .   .      . 13%,           . 30%. ,     13%   .


  ,     .

----------

,  , ..   ,      ,  , ..     .             .  ?

----------

"  " -       ...

?
?

----------

, .  ,    , .    ...  .

----------

,   ?

----------

?
?

----------

2.5.45.3

----------

,   -   ?

----------

> 2.5.45.3


     ...     ...

----------

""  ,        (     ).          ? 8.2  2.5.45.2.

----------

> ""  ,        (     ).          ? 8.2  2.5.45.2.


     (    ), ,    .

----------

> (    ), ,    .


  ,        (  ).      ,   .

----------

> ,        (  ).      ,   .


 8-     ,        ,    .

----------


## Luybov

**, 
    ,     5000,   .
     ,  ?

----------


## Luybov

> ...     ...


  ?

----------


## Matorka

,       ( .   )                   ,   -   ?

----------


## Luybov

[


> ,       ( .   )                   ,   -   ?


  ,   .

----------

,       2- ( )    ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> 2-


,       " "

----------


## saigak

> 10 ,        ?


 




> ?   .-.      ?


 




> 2-     ?







> -       ?


 



> ,     13%


,      .

----------

2-      ?               1.      ....

----------


## saigak

2011....

----------

> 8-     ,        ,    .



 ,  ,  - ...

----------


## Matorka

> [
> 
>   ,   .


,          ?

----------

> ,  ,  - ...


       ?

----------

!!!!!  .      ,         (  2000-108,   3000-???)"????        ,(..     )      ?????

----------

> !!!!!  .      ,         (  2000-108,   3000-???)"????        ,(..     )      ?????


    .         .   ,    ,    ,     .   - 109.

----------

> .         .   ,    ,    ,     .   - 109.


,        5.6  ,      .  .            109??????

----------

> ,        5.6  ,      .  .            109??????


  ,     .       ?  =  = .
     109   ,    ""   .

     ,   ,             ,      .

----------

> ?


.      ,    -... .....   ...          ... ,      ... -     13 %.   ,   ...  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> .         .   ,    ,    ,     .   - 109.


   .  . 231 .

----------


## OksanaAnto

,  ,    2  ,      2011    .        1  2011 . -.    (    2009 ),     -      ,       ? 
   ,    ,     3,      ?
.

----------


## ˸

> - 109.


  ?



> ,       (108-113)    ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  ,   ,     ,  ,         .       .

----------

> 2011....


   "     5"        -      ,  ?....     .

----------

> .  . 231 .


?  .     . - ?     .     . 
       .
,    100000.   5000,     10000   . .        2011 .      ,         . 

   -  ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> "     5"


?   5   "",     2010  ,   ...



> ,  ?

----------

,  ,    1    2      ?    2  ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 1    2

----------


## Sinit

> ...        2-           . ...


 ,  ,         ( 2)?
           "  MS Word"  "  HTML".        ,       "   MS Word",    ,         ,  "    , ..   .        ..."   ,      ?      -,          ,      .
  ,    -  ,    ?    .      . ,    !

----------

.    -     20 ,    ,     ..     ,     .       - 1400   3000 .?

----------

> ,     .       ?  =  = .
>      109   ,    ""   .
> 
>      ,   ,             ,      .


 .                 ????        . 103  108????

----------

> .                 ????        . 103  108????


    . 
1       .
     ,     ,   ,    .

 -    109  2000,   3000   117. 
  ,     ,  , , -,   .

----------

**, 3000,        .

----------


## SvetaKartinka

2-     4.28 ( 2-  06.12.2011.  -7-3/909@)     34  .            ...   :Frown:    !!!!   ,      ( ,        ,      )  :Mad:

----------

> .      5              ___ %,


   -       .

----------


## Sinit

> ,  ,         ( 2)?
>            "  MS Word"  "  HTML".        ,       "   MS Word",    ,         ,  "    , ..   .        ..."   ,      ?      -,          ,      .
>   ,    -  ,    ?    .      . ,    !


  ,     -     .

----------

2-   4.28.2 " ",    ,   " "   ,       .     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 34  .            ...


          .   -   - .

----------


## sovetov

14       .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> 14       .


...    .. .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


...    ...

----------


## 2012

, ,    :Smilie: 
/    31.12.2011,    2012      2012.     ==.???

----------



----------


## Taleka

, ,       (%% ),     2.
    ( ),    .
.

----------


## srv7

! 
    6%,  -  2011.
 : 01.12.2011                 100  ( 01.03.2012).   /   2011     .
: 
1.         2-       2011 ?
2.       2-  2011  ?  ,     ?

 )

----------


## Taleka

> , ,       (%% ),     2.
>     ( ),    .
> .


1  7,7  533

----------


## dana

> -   ?       .  .     .


   -       ().  ,   ,    (   ). , ,   -   ,  .

----------

*Taleka*, 535

----------

.             (  ) ,   ,         .          ?    ?

----------

> .             (  ) ,   ,         .          ?    ?


         ,  .
         ,      .

----------

> ,  .
>          ,      .


    ?

----------

,       2-  2011.?

----------

.   ,     ,    .   0 ?    ?      ?    ((

----------

.  ,  ,      ! 
     -?

----------

..    4282. 2   2012,,  103  .,,  2011   ,  103   2011?

----------

**,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  4.28.1

----------

**,    ,        ,  ?

----------

**,     -   ( : 2011.13.27).     " ".       (4.28.1).       .

----------

> ,        ,  ?


  2  : MS Word  HTML.         (     ).      .

----------

!      ,   .    ,     .         - 400,               .        ,   ,     .

----------


## sh-marina

.         2012,       ?        2011   2010-  ???

----------

> .         2012,       ?        2011   2010-  ???


.    ,  .

----------

!    2-    ""?   4.28.2,         2010 .    ?

----------

> !    2-    ""?   4.28.2,         2010 .    ?


   ,    .

  -   . 
  .     ,        .        .  3  5  ,  .

----------

, !      ,       .  ,    ?     ?

----------

..    ,    ? 114?    ,    115?
   1  2012,      2011   ?

----------

> , !      ,       .  ,    ?     ?


    .    ,   .

----------

> ..    ,    ? 114?    ,    115?
>    1  2012,      2011   ?


    .       3, 4  5,     116  3000.       . 
---
,     ,       .   2  3-?  :Smilie:

----------

, !     :Smilie:

----------


## Nolina

,  1000 .  .    2-  ?       13%?        ?

----------

> ,  1000 .  .    2-  ?       13%?        ?


  13%.
,   ,     !!!
 2400.

----------

*lubezniy*, !
           2011   .        1 (   16.09.2011).   ""  .         .
      ,           . ,  ,     ,     ..  :Embarrassment: 
  ,   ,    ?    .

----------

> : 01.12.2011                 100  ( 01.03.2012).   /   2011     .
> : 
> 1.         2-       2011 ?
> 2.       2-  2011  ?  ,     ?


1.
2.

----------


## srv7

! )




> 1.
> 2.

----------


## dana

> 2  : MS Word  HTML.         (     ).      .


  4.28.2       "",      . ,  ,        ...

----------


## 78

,    2- ,   ,  ,     (   ) ,      .        ?

----------

> 4.28.2       "",      . ,  ,


!!   4.28.2.    ,     :Frown:        .

----------

**,       .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    2- ,   ,  ,     (   ) ,      .        ?


.

----------

!!! .     ,   .  2-?????         ??????

----------

> !!! .     ,   .  2-?????         ??????


    ,   .

----------

!   1 7,7   2,    ,         (: //[position()=2]/@
: '115' 
:       )
     ,    13%,      ?

----------


## SvetaKartinka

> 2-   4.28.2 " ",    ,   " "   ,       .     ?


  "  "     ?

----------

"" .   "" -   .

----------


## //

,      ,    2       ?

----------

> ,      ,    2       ?


   ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .


   ,    .       ()  - - ,   ,   .

----------

> ,    .       ()  - - ,   ,   .


.

----------


## Ju-lianna

.
     .
       27 . 
 :
1.  2-  ,    .
2.       2011      27  ,    .
3.    -    .
4.  2012      27 .
  ?

----------

> .
>      .
>        27 . 
>  :
> 1.  2-  ,    .
> 2.       2011      27  ,    .
> 3.    -    .
> 4.  2012      27 .
>   ?


   ,    ,   .

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ,    ,   .


, .          .

----------

,        ?         ?

----------

> , .          .


-,   .

----------

> ,   .


           .     ?????

----------

> .     ?????


 .       .   ,   . 
     2    1    , ,     .

----------


## Severina

,      2010 ( 2010.56)    4.28? 
   ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .     ?????


  .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !   1 7,7   2,    ,         (: //[position()=2]/@
> : '115' 
> :       )
>      ,    13%,      ?


  Internet Explorer-      .  5.01,  1     .

----------

> .     .


      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   .   ,  .

----------

> .   ,  .


  ...     .

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ....      -  .

----------


## Bucom

> ...


 ...      ,    ,    ,   ,              ,  ,    85  . ( . 84  )
8. ,     ,         ,          :
      ,         ,     ,     ,         ;
          ,         ,        . ( . 85  )

----------


## saigak

...   :Wink:         ,  -      ....

----------

:   1 - . 
 1  11       -4506. 
 2011    -  4506 .
  2011  7548 .     2010 .
 1  12       -1014 .

    11   : 
 4506 .
 4506 .
: 7548 .
 ?

----------

:
     -  (..  )  .      ,    .        ?          ,     .         .    +

----------

2-,    
  6  2011 . N -7-3/909@ 
"  

 17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@"

      ,      ...

----------


## 11

, , !

    2011    . 
    2011,     (  ) ,   ().

   ?    ,    ?  .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 11

> ...


        ?   :Wow:  
  . ?

----------

!  ,           2010 .,     ? .

----------


## 11

> , , !
>     2011    . 
>     2011,     (  ) ,   ().


    .  :Smilie:

----------

4.28.2 -

----------


## Bucom

> ?  
>   . ?


 ,    .   --4.28..2 (  )  4.28.3 - ,   (   ).

----------


## Bucom

> 2010 .,     ?


18210102010011000110	      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228

----------

,  !     -    ...    24.01   ,     4.28. ,  ,     (108  114  115),     .  . 
      ?   ,   ?

----------


## DugSV

! , ,   .
 :
   2011.     2012.           ,    :   -   ,  -         . 
  :  23000-00
  :  8536-55
: 31 536-55   4100-00 ( ..  - 1110-00)
,    2- ,         ,          2220-00(
07 2000 19714.29						
08 2000 23000.00						
09 2000 18818.18						
10 2000 21904.76						
11 2000 23000.00						
12 2000 23000.00
5.1.    129437.23
5.2.   129437.23								
5.3.    16827								
5.4.    16827								
5.5.    * 19047	
: 
- ,         2011 ?
-       5.5  5.3, 5.4?

----------

(  ),     ..   ?

----------


## finadezda

> (  ),     ..   ?


     ,         ,      -   -

----------


## finadezda

...     -  2???

----------


## Bucom

> -  2???


 : "   4  () 2011 ."

----------


## Bucom

> ..   ?


... .

----------


## Bucom

- .

----------


## Bucom

> - ,         2011 ?
> -       5.5  5.3, 5.4?


 .  223.    
1.    ,      2 - 4  ,       :
1)	 ,                   -      ; 
(    ,    -     ).
..    2011     2011  (    ).     ,           2012 .
         (    ).

----------


## Zlata84

!         ...     .      2012         ...    ? . :Redface:

----------


## Bucom

> ...     .      2012         ...    ?


. #435   :
 .  227.        .     ,        
1.            :
1)  ,              , -   ,     ; 
,   (. 227)   .   **     .

----------

> 18210102010011000110	      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228


  ! ,      0%??????????????????  !!! !

----------

> ! ,      0%??????????????????  !!! !


, .  ,    9%????

----------

> , .  ,    9%????


* 13  9   :*

182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110	 

      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228

----------

> ?


     ,             ()

----------

4.28.2  .   400      ?  !!!  :Smilie:

----------

> ,             ()


         ?

----------

!      4 ,    ,    /     0,      -(107)   "(1)"   2  .5.7  ,   ,    .5 .226     , ,  ?

----------

> !      4 ,    ,    /     0,      -(107)   "(1)"   2  .5.7  ,   ,    .5 .226     , ,  ?


 *1*  ,   *2*.

----------

> 4.28.2  .   400      ?  !!!


    ,  ,    "                   .     ,             . ,    2720       501,      2000  ."
  ?  2000(. .)     400 .?    :OnFire:

----------

> ,  ,    "                   .     ,             . ,    2720       501,      2000  ."
>   ?  2000(. .)     400 .?


 ,   ,    400 .      ,      .     - .

----------

C!!!     !    ,     1   2?

----------

> ,   ,    400 .      ,      .     - .


     ????

----------

> *1*  ,   *2*.


, ,   .   13  9%.   1   2 -  13%, 2  2    1 - 9%.   1  13%   400,  1000  .       .      " 1   2  .5.7      ,    .5 .226    " -   ? , !!!!  !!!

----------

> 


    ?

----------

, .        .

----------

4.1    103,     400  - ,        40000=00 .      ,        280000=00 !

----------

> ?


  )) ,        ,    

__________

----------


## Oita

> , .        .


, ,   .   13  9%.   1   2 -  13%, 2  2   1 - 9%.  1  13%   400,  1000  .       .      " 1   2  .5.7      ,    .5 .226    " -   ? , !!!!  !!!

----------

** 
 4.
        ,   ,  .   103, 400 .  ,   ,              . , 4000  10 ,  2    .

----------


## Oita

4.28.3.   !))

----------

> , ,   .   13  9%.   1   2 -  13%, 2  2   1 - 9%.  1  13%   400,  1000  .       .      " 1   2  .5.7      ,    .5 .226    " -   ? , !!!!  !!!


  ?     ?

     13%,    ,  .

 ,  -  .
  ,  ,        .

----------


## Oita

,   !      (  2012 .)       400-?   1 -?   !!!

----------

4.28.     13%.     ,  2.     ?

----------

> ,   !      (  2012 .)       400-?   1 -?   !!!


103 - 400
 ?

----------

> 4.28.     13%.     ,  2.     ?


 2     ?
    ?
      ,      .

----------


## Oita

> ?     ?
> 
>      13%,    ,  .
> 
>  ,  -  .
>   ,  ,        .


,    !      ,  ""..... ""     .        . ,   !)))

----------

> ?


  .      ,     2  6-4?

----------


## Oita

> 2     ?
>     ?
>       ,      .


      ???  ?     1  2 (13%) -     !!! -  !!!

----------

103-400=00. 114-1000=00 ( )   , 115- 1000=00   , 116 - 3000  3-  .

----------


## Oita

> 103 - 400
>  ?


!    -? 108-?

----------

> .      ,     2  6-4?


      ,     -.

----------

> !    -? 108-?


108 -      , 
 114  -     01.01.2011.

----------

> ???  ?     1  2 (13%) -     !!! -  !!!


     :
  4  "  "   ,      13%,        - 5  .   , ,   .

----------

!    2  1- ,  .           ,        .   ,       ?     - .     .     !    :           4.28?

----------

???

----------

,      - ,         .

----------

MS WORD   HTML?        ?
      .

----------

:
 2-,  ?

----------

MS WORD  HTML  . 
    .       ,   1 .    ,  2- .

----------

,    *-2011*,        ,    ** .

----------

.       2011    .

----------

-  2-  ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> 1 .    ,


?     ?  :Wow: 



> -  2-  ?   ?


 .    ,    .



> 


    .

----------

> ?     ? 
> 
>  .    ,    .
> 
>     .


,      ,  .
   ,   ,   .

----------

> .       2011    .


 , , ?

----------

.      .         .

----------


## saigak

> .


   ....

----------


## Bucom

> ?     ?


3.                   ,     ,          . ( ,   . 230)
       -:
1.                  .
                     10      . ( ,  . 231)
*saigak*!     (       <- ->     ),     -  ,   .

----------


## saigak

> saigak!     (       <- ->     ),     -  ,   .


  :Big Grin: 
             "       ...       ".

----------


## Bucom

> "...       "


 :Big Grin:        ...

----------


## saigak

> ...


   ,   ...     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ...     ...


  ""   ...

----------


## saigak

> ""   ...


  ...  ..  ...  :Frown:

----------

, ,   4.28.3   103?       ,    ..  ?

----------

> , ,   4.28.3   103?       ,    ..  ?


 ,         103  ... :Frown:

----------

> ,         103  ...


 .     13%.
 4.  4.1.  ,    .  ,   ,  - 103.

----------

> * 13  9   :*
> 
> 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110	 
> 
>       ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228


          ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

! , ,  5.5 (  )      2011 .    2012 ?

----------

> ! , ,  5.5 (  )      2011 .    2012 ?


   ,     . 
     .

----------

2-                 13%.       "" -     ....      ,          .   ..      ...       ...      ?

----------

> 2-                 13%.       "" -     ....      ,          .   ..      ...       ...      ?


  .

----------

.
  -      -                        ?    - ... ?
 !

----------

> :
>   4  "  "   ,      13%,        - 5  .   , ,   .


,  ! !   )

----------


## Bucom

> - ... ?


     (   ).   ,          - . ,      ,     (   ).

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   "" -      :

----------

> "" -      :


 =       ...

----------


## Bucom

> =       ...


 #507 : 


> ....


      :        .    .      +  "".   -      ,  "" .  :         .       .
   ( , , ...)        .   ()     (      ...,         ,  ).    -    - .

----------

> #507 : 
>       :        .    .      +  "".   -      ,  "" .  :         .       .



           ( ), ..        /.

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...


 #513  ,   ,  .    - **?   , .,   ,       ,     ...

----------

> .     13%.
>  4.  4.1.  ,    .  ,   ,  - 103.


       ,        104  :Frown: ,      ..)      ?

----------

> ,        104 ,      ..)      ?


 -     ?
     ,   ...
   ,   "".

----------

> -     ?
>      ,   ...
>    ,   "".


   ,  ,       ..    ,   103...        ?

        ..

----------


## AlevtinaS

> :
>   Ju-lianna
>         .
>      .
>        27 . 
>  :
> 1.  2-  ,    .
> 2.       2011      27  ,    .
> 3.    -    .
> ...


 ,,,,  ,  .       ?..

----------


## Dilitant

1,5 ?

----------

> ,,,,  ,  .       ?..


           .     ,    ,   "".

----------

,  ,

      (   ).

 -? ( /  )

----------

> 1,5 ?


     ,        .

----------

> ,  ,
>       (   ).
>  -? ( /  )


     .

----------

> .


!

----------

> ,  ,       ..    ,   103...        ?
> 
>         ..


      - ?
    2012, ?   .

----------

! 
    -2,   5.4  ,   ,  .5,5   -,=         ?

----------

> ! 
>     -2,   5.4  ,   ,  .5,5   -,=         ?


 .

----------

2012.1.31     400.   ?  !!!

----------

> 2012.1.31     400.   ?  !!!


  ,         2011...  2012    400 .  .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ,    ,   .





> .     ,    ,   "".


  !..             70/68,01? 
      :


... ,                 ,               ...

,  ..

----------

,       ?        .  -      2-?

----------

> ,         2011...  2012    400 .  .


 !

----------


## saigak

> ,       ?        .  -      2-?


http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------


## AlevtinaS

> !


      ?  , ))

----------


## labaluzska

,   2011    1730 .,               2011 ,   --?

----------


## saigak

> 2011


,   .

----------

*labaluzska*, .

----------


## Dilitant

> ,        .


   2-   (  1.5 )            100%.

----------


## labaluzska

,     :Dezl:  !!

----------

> !..             70/68,01? 
>       :
> ... ,                 ,               ...
> 
> ,  ..


      ?  ,  .
  :         .  ,   68    .

  ,      . -    ?     ,          - ?

----------

> 2-   (  1.5 )            100%.


   ?

----------


## Dilitant

8.2

----------

saigak,   . 

      "    ",   ?

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ?  ,  .
>   :         .  ,   68    .
> 
>   ,      . -    ?     ,          - ?


,     / ,  , ,,       -     ...
:
-10000
-10000
- 6500 
 400*3=1200,     400*8=3200

----------

> 8.2


8.2  .

     ,      ,     .

----------

> ,     / ,  , ,,       -     ...
> :
> -10000
> -10000
> - 6500 
>  400*3=1200,     400*8=3200


,      ,    .   1200.       .
 .    8 ,        .

----------

> saigak,   . 
> 
>       "    ",   ?


     ?
      ?

----------

,     .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ,      ,    .   1200.       .
>  .    8 ,        .


  ! ,   ..     200  ...      )))
  ,              .....

----------

> ! ,   ..     200  ...      )))
>   ,              .....


    ,        .

----------

> ,     .


      .

 :

< ="453302" ="02" =" " =" " ="5" ="22" />

----------


## Oita

[QUOTE= ;53587541]

,  :      , ,        :"           .   9%   2  "-    ??? !!!

----------


## Oita

[QUOTE=Oita;53587665]


> ,  :      , ,        :"           .   9%   2  "-    ??? !!!


,    )))

----------

> - ?
>     2012, ?   .


!!!!      .. :Wow: ..  !!!!       ..  :Super:

----------

> !!!!      ....  !!!!       ..


.  ...

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ,        .


 ,      !!

----------

,                ?

----------


## Oita

!    :
           .    9,      .        ,    ,    ))).

----------

,     2011.,   1 . , /  .
 4.28    , :    3 ( ,     -?),  ,   1 8.2 .  (2.0.30.8)   :

: //@
: '2011'	
:   

: @
: '2011'	
:   

: //
: ''	
:   : (   )

  , ?

----------

> ,     2011.,   1 . , /  .
>  4.28    , :    3 ( ,     -?),  ,   1 8.2 .  (2.0.30.8)   :
> 
> : //@
> : '2011'	
> :   
> 
> : @
> : '2011'	
> ...


""    .

----------

> ,                ?


,  ,           50 .   .

----------

> ""    .


  ,    ()     - (   -  ),  -,    ,       (    )...

----------

> ,    ()     - (   -  ),  -,    ,       (    )...


  !   ,    ?   ,           ,        .
       ,    . 
    -    .

----------

,    .
,  ,        ((((

----------

> ,    .
> ,  ,        ((((


   , ,    "" .
,  ,  .        .

** 
 230.     
2. **                    ,                 1  ,     ,  ,    ,      ,          .

  -    . .   -  ,    .

----------

2. 
,  -    .
  5 ,     ,     ( ).

----------


## MalishkaMu

183       30 %,      13%.      .   ,    ,  .     ?

----------


## Oita

,  !       (    ).   4800  1540?
!!!

----------


## lislis

(    )    . ,      ,       :Frown: , ..    3- .         ==,          3120 .       .    3120     (. 231 ),    ==. 

 1      .    ,    ==,  3120         ,          . 

    ,       .231? ,   ,        " ",      . ,       ,     2011 . :  ,  .       :Wink: . ?

,   ?

----------


## 99

,     1 ,   , 5,5 -  ,               ?

----------

> ,     1 ,   , 5,5 -  ,               ?


        ?

----------


## saigak

>

----------

> ?


  ,     1 ,   /   1 !

----------

> ,     1 ,   /   1 !


  -  1:.  +.
   7.70.320.

 \  \     
    /.

----------

> #513  ,   ,  .    - **?   , .,   ,       ,     ...


  .     (-)  :
   = 120778,18
  = 120778,18
    = 15701
   = 16141
   = 15701
 ,     = 441

    = 105077,18 (   ).  ,     ..    16141 - ..    -  ,   .

----------

** ,    ?

----------


## koshhka

> 2. 
> ,  -    .
>   5 ,     ,     ( ).


http://blanker.ru/doc/2-ndfl-2011  (    "2- ")

----------

> ** ,    ?


 8.2.   2.5 (2.5.45.3) .

----------

, koshhka!

----------


## Bucom

> .


-  :



> = 120778,18
>     = 105077,18
>    = 16141


120778,18 - 105077,18 = 15701, ..   15701.    16141?    441?

----------

> 8.2.   2.5 (2.5.45.3) .


 ,   ,     ,      .

----------

> -  :
> 
> 120778,18 - 105077,18 = 15701, ..   15701.    16141?    441?


  ,      16141.

----------


## Bucom

> 16141.


 441  ?     **  -       ,    .       ,         ,   .

----------


## lislis

> 120778,18 - 105077,18 = 15701, ..   15701.    16141?    441?


    ,  ,    1,    " ".  ,    (, , ,    ..),      " ",   "".      .   -   ,     ..,     .    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ...


 ,   ,               .

----------

> ,   ,               .


     .     .       .    /        .         .   ...             ?

----------

441    16141-15701.    ,     ""   ,     ,       (   ).

----------

...        ,    ...       ...

      ...     ,     ,   -            ...

               70-... ...      ...

----------


## Bucom

> .


,        , , .




> # 507:     
> # 513:  =       ...
> # 589: 441    16141-15701


(16141- 15701 = -440,  .  441 ...,   )

----------


## 1004

( " ").  ?   ?

----------

> ( " ").  ?   ?


   ?

----------


## 1004

2012.2.2.  ( ) ,      :   ,  .   "   "   " /"  "400".      40000, ,       .    ""  "".    ""   -    ...   -   ?  : ,     " " 400 .  . ,  52     .    ?   ? .

----------

> ?


 ,  ...     ...

----------

> 2012.2.2.  ( ) ,      :   ,  .   "   "   " /"  "400".      40000, ,       .    ""  "".    ""   -    ...   -   ?  : ,     " " 400 .  . ,  52     .    ?   ? .


    ,    .
  2011.13.27    ,         400 .

,  -  .     .    .

----------

> ,  ...     ...


 ,    ,     52 .  ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> 2012.2.2. ...   ""   -    ...


   ,       , :
    2011  2011.14.3
    2012  2012.2.3
  400 .  2012   .

----------


## 1004

)))   ,       52. -          3-?  ,      (  ) -     .     "  "     ("")?

----------

, ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> )))   ,       52. -          3-?  ,      (  ) -     .     "  "     ("")?


    ,   52 .   . 
  ,     ("  "),   =  = .

----------


## Fraxine

- ?  :Embarrassment:            ?

----------

> - ?            ?


      .

----------

,      ,    (  )   2- ?   ,     , 30  2011.
  . 400  1000  2         24 .
    3   , 1  .

----------

> .


 ,         ,      ,        .  2-    ( )   ??? ?

----------


## _vg

, !   ! 
 "  4.28.1". 
 -    -  . .  2, .  .
   -  ,  ....

----------


## Masik0110

.   . 5.5       , ..    2011.    2012.      .    ???
     ,     .

      ????   ???    1     320   .

----------


## Bucom

> 2011.    2012.


     2011     (** 2011 .,          2011 . -   ).

----------


## Bucom

> "  4.28.1".


..  4.28.1   2-   ?  . 4.28.2      .  4.28.3,     2-   .
:  -  ,    2- ...  -   ...    ?

----------

> ,      ,    (  )   2- ?   ,     , 30  2011.
>   . 400  1000  2         24 .
>     3   , 1  .


  ,

----------

> 2011     (** 2011 .,          2011 . -   ).


 ,,          ( 

 1     ,     .  = =   , ?

 2       .      ,   -    , ?

  !!!

----------

-    

       ,      20%...

----------

,         2      .         ?    ?

----------

> ,         2      .         ?    ?


   ,    .

.

----------

, ,    ....

----------

> -


..    ?

 :     ,    ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> -


     ?

----------

:     -   ...    2- ...

----------


## Bucom

> ..    ?
>  :     ,    ,     ?


,  -   .
   2- -   .       .

----------

,  ,   .   2011        2010.    2- 2011  ""? ?  ,   2010?

----------

> ,  ,   .   2011        2010.    2- 2011  ""? ?  ,   2010?

----------


## 2006

2012    400   ,          500      ,       500  ?

----------

Bucom, !!

----------

> 2012    400   ,          500      ,       500  ?


.

----------


## C

,  ,           (  -  ).    ,     .             2011?

----------


## 21g

,,  , 1 7.7 ( 4.5.7.70.535   1.3 7.70.189)   ?   "    2011 .  "  :EEK!:   "  "    . 
:        .
!

----------


## lislis

, .   1:.7.7.    3- .      3- , , :
-  .    24000 , ..   . 9000 (          4 -);
-      ,   ,    9 .

,   : 

1.     4 -,    
2.  4 - 68 70   3120 (2400013%). 

      3- ?

----------

> ,,  , 1 7.7 ( 4.5.7.70.535   1.3 7.70.189)   ?   "    2011 .  "   "  "    . 
> :        .
> !


 ,       ,    ,  2011 , , .

----------

> , .   1:.7.7.    3- .      3- , , :
> -  .    24000 , ..   . 9000 (          4 -);
> -      ,   ,    9 .
> 
> ,   : 
> 
> 1.     4 -,    
> 2.  4 - 68 70   3120 (2400013%). 
> 
>       3- ?


       01.01.2011,       ,   ?
 ?

----------


## lislis

> ,,  , 1 7.7 ( 4.5.7.70.535   1.3 7.70.189)   ?   "    2011 .  "   "  "    . 
> :        .
> !


 "" -   "   "     .     .

----------


## italashka

!  -  ?       4.28.1. ..  2 -     ,            .        .  :Frown:   :Frown: (   ,      ,  , .

----------

, !     - ,  :
1.     
2.      - (  ,   ..). 
      .3  217  .       2-,   ?     ?

----------


## lislis

> 01.01.2011,       ,   ?
>  ?


7.70.535

   ,      6000    0,    18000? 

      :

"6. (  0000000003)
        : 108000
     : 61600
        : 46400
      : 9000,    : 0,  : 9000"

----------

> 7.70.535
> 
>    ,      6000    0,    18000? 
> 
>       :
> 
> "6. (  0000000003)
>         : 108000
>      : 61600
> ...


  .    .
 70 68.1     .
   6032  .

----------


## lislis

> .    .
>  70 68.1     .
>    6032  .


!

   , ..    ,   .   " "  " ". 
-  ? 
-       ?
-  6032   ...

    3120.

----------

> !
> 
>    , ..    ,   .   " "  " ". 
> -  ? 
> -       ?
> -  6032   ...
> 
>     3120.


   .


       46400, , 13% - 6032.      .    6032,      . .

----------


## lislis

> .    .
>  70 68.1     .
>    6032  .


      2340.

  .  70 68.1 "-2340" .   .70   .

-    ? :Frown:

----------


## 21g

> ,       ,    ,  2011 , , .





> "" -   "   "     .     .


  :Wow:   ,    :OnFire: 

:    :Help!:    -       
 . <>  
{...(4780)}:      ()
      . 
  "  "   (    ),       ,    heckXML+2 2011    "  : 0.00    : 0"  :EEK!:

----------


## lislis

> .
> 
> 
>        46400, , 13% - 6032.      .    6032,      . .


 !  !  ,     "" . :Big Grin:

----------

,      ,    ,  ?         ,       ?

----------

> ,   
> 
> :      -       
>  . <>  
> {...(4780)}:      ()
>       . 
>   "  "   (    ),       ,    heckXML+2 2011    "  : 0.00    : 0"


 ,    7.70.535   1.3 7.70.189.
      ?

----------


## 21g

> ,    7.70.535   1.3 7.70.189.
>       ?


 

UPD:  CheckXML -  .     1

----------


## lislis

> ,   
> 
> :      -       
>  . <>  
> {...(4780)}:      ()
>       . 
>   "  "   (    ),       ,    heckXML+2 2011    "  : 0.00    : 0"


   1:.7.7           ,  -  ,     .  ,   . -    ,  .

    ?     ,    1,      . ,    ,  " ",  ,    , ?

----------

> 


    ,     .

    ?

----------


## 21g

> 1     .  ,   . -    ,  .
> 
>     ?     ,    1,      . ,    ,  " ",  ,    , ?


   heckXML+2 2011
  -   




> ,     .
>     ?


 .  ,  ,

----------


## 21g

,   ,  ,   ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,  ,   ,    ?


      .

----------


## lislis

*21g*, , ,       heckXML+2 2011? ,      , , ,   1  ,    . .. 1    .

----------


## 21g

> .


  - ,       ?

----------


## 21g

> *21g*, , ,       heckXML+2 2011? ,      , , ,   1  ,    . .. 1    .


  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,

----------


## 21g

,    . 
   : 0
   : 0
   : 1

- ,      -  ?

----------


## lislis

3   1  .        .     ,      ,          .     .      , ..  1   .        ,     ?   ,      , ..      . ,    ...

----------

> - ,       ?


 1           
   .1  (  ,      ,       ),    ( 1010,   .  ).

      ,    ,       ,    -   .

----------

> ,    . 
>    : 0
>    : 0
>    : 1
> 
> - ,      -  ?


        .

----------


## lislis

> ,


  1    ...  :Frown:

----------


## lislis

> ,    . 
>    : 0
>    : 0
>    : 1
> 
> - ,      -  ?


  1    ...  :Frown:

----------

*21g*, 

 1     (  ):

   .01  
 .01  (    ) 
 .  .

----------

,       /   261,90 .,        1400 .           ???

----------

> 3   1  .        .     ,      ,          .     .      , ..  1   .        ,     ?   ,      , ..      . ,    ...


  ,      ,      ,  .

----------


## lislis

> .


 ?

----------

> ,       /   261,90 .,        1400 .           ???


  ,       .

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## 21g

> *21g*, 
>  1     (  ):
> 
>    .01  
>  .01  (    ) 
>  .  .


  :Smilie: 





> .


..   ,  ?  ,  ,- ,     :Smilie: ))

----------


## Taleka

,   .   ,        ?

----------

,        ,   :   3 ,     =0,      .      ?

----------


## 65

!
,,   ;
   2011     4 .      3 ,      , ..   ,  ?

73    76  .
      .  2-  .5.4.    , .5.6   ,   .
?

----------


## lislis

1    1. ,    3-,   1, 2, 3.   ,   2 ,   01.01.2011?

----------

> 1    1. ,    3-,   1, 2, 3.   ,   2 ,   01.01.2011?


    01.01.2011,      .

----------

> !
> ,,   ;
>    2011     4 .      3 ,      , ..   ,  ?
> 
> 73    76  .
>       .  2-  .5.4.    , .5.6   ,   .
> ?


  73    76  .

         , 
  ,   .

----------

> ,   .   ,        ?


        .
     ,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,       .


    ,     "  ".  ?      (   )? -  ...

----------

> ,     "  ".  ?      (   )? -  ...


     "",     .

*<>    26.01.2006 N -6-04/70@
 "     "*
          ,      ,   1  224 ,      ,           .                ,      ,   1  224 ,  ,  .

    ,            .    ,               ,     13 ,            .

----------


## Masik0110

> heckXML+2 2011
>   -


   ,  1 .       ???    4 .     .

----------


## lislis

> 01.01.2011,      .


!
, - ,    114 ...?!

, ,        ?   ,      2011         , ..   ,     . ,    .    1    ""   .        :Wink: , ..   .   ,     ?

   2012  ,   ?

----------


## Taleka

> .
>      ,     ?


.   ,          )

----------


## Kykyryznik

. , ,     :

     .        300 .     2011      500 .     .      200  (500-300),     300    ?

----------


## Kykyryznik

> . , ,     :
> 
>      .        300 .     2011      500 .     .      200  (500-300),     300    ?


,  : 

     .        300 .     2011      500 .     .      200  (500-300)?

----------

!  ,  ,      "     "   ?

----------

!   :    ,    3     .     . 3 ,      ... ,        2011 ?   - ,          ,  "    2011   "...
 -  ?        ..

----------

?
?

, "" ?
    ?

----------

, ,                 ?  ,     ?

----------

!!!  7.7.  7.70.535.     , ..     , ,     ,  .  " ", "  ".    ,     2011      2-.

----------

...     - " --"?

    536...  ...   ...

----------

-  ,         ,    ,      "     2011 "      - ??
           ?  .    ?    ,    "",

----------

:        ...  2-,  ,   1- ...

----------

> !  ,  ,      "     "   ?


  ?    ,  , ,   :\1

----------

,     -.  2-     ,   13%  ,    9%.   ?

----------

! ,        13%   9%

----------

9%.

----------

.
        :
1.     13%          1,5 ?
2.       1,5 ,    ,    ?

   81-   217  ,        ?
    !

----------


## 65

> 73    76  .
> 
>          , 
>   ,   .


, .     ?    ?

----------

""?

----------

> ""?


  ,      ,     ,    ?

----------

> , ,                 ?  ,     ?


. ,  .

----------

-217

----------

> -217


 ,     .
    217- ,        ,     1,5     ,   217 ,     - ?

----------

.1 217

----------

> .1 217


1)  ,       (      ),      ,      .    ,   ,    ,   ;

         ,   .

----------

** ...

** 81-...

----------

> ** ...
> 
> ** 81-...


   ,

----------

?

----------

> , .     ?    ?


     ,       . 
 ,     , ?

----------

> ?


            ,     )
 ,   ,             25%  75% .
  )

----------

> ,     )
>  ,   ,             25%  75% .
>   )


  ,  )

----------

> ,  )


 1,5  -     81-?
 217       ?

----------

> 1,5  -     81-?
>  217       ?


,    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,   .


   .      .       ?  ,  ,    .

     ,    ""    .  - .

----------

**,   ...    25%...     ,            1.5   ...

----------


## 21g

?!       :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## 65

> ,       . 
>  ,     , ?


 ,.

----------


## -

!      " " - , , ,  ,   (3 ), ,   . 2  !!!   !  3  4.   ???

----------

,  ,  ,         "" "" .
()    2011. , : 1.  2.   ( )    3.     4.    ()      2010,...     ,  . 
  400+2000+2000. , ,   400+6000+6000?
,   .

----------

> ,  ,  ,         "" "" .
> ()    2011. , : 1.  2.   ( )    3.     4.    ()      2010,...     ,  . 
>   400+2000+2000. , ,   400+6000+6000?
> ,   .


""?   -   , ?

----------

> !      " " - , , ,  ,   (3 ), ,   . 2  !!!   !  3  4.   ???


 4.28.3  
\  \   (2-).

----------

> ...          ,  -      ....


,  .   .   .  .      . ,       ,

----------

> ""?   -   , ?


  12.00.

----------

> 12.00.


        ,   .

----------

> ""?   -   , ?


, , ?   . .5.3 "" . 5.4    . . 5.5.  =. 5.4  . 5.6  =  .5.3 = . 5.4 -  .
 ,

----------

> , , ?   . .5.3 "" . 5.4    . . 5.5.  =. 5.4  . 5.6  =  .5.3 = . 5.4 -  .
>  ,


  ,      ?

----------

> , , ?   . .5.3 "" . 5.4    . . 5.5.  =. 5.4  . 5.6  =  .5.3 = . 5.4 -  .
>  ,


       ,     ?

----------

> 4.28.3  
> \  \   (2-).


! . . . :Smilie: 
, -    .

----------

> 12.00.


* .*

   2012 .
  12.00  27.12.2011 (shareware) 
  ()   2012 .


  11.10  30.01.2012 (shareware) 
  ()   2011 .

----------

,-   2  2011 ?   - -  7.7(         ),  - 8.2-  ,          .  , ?

----------

> ,-   2  2011 ?   - -  7.7(         ),  - 8.2-  ,          .  , ?


   ,  ,  ==

----------


## megaregion44

,  :        2000.      ?

----------


## srv7

> ,  :        2000.      ?


 2012    .

----------


## saigak

> 


  ?  ,       ?



> 2012    .


 ?       400 ,      ....

----------


## megaregion44

2012 ,       2011 .     ,    2000,   ,    ,     - -    .

----------


## saigak

> 


     .        .,     . .

----------


## megaregion44

- ,
      ,         
       4.1

----------


## MarinaKomleva

!
, , .
  -        :
"    - .   .        ,     (        )  - (),  ,      .
 : ,     (     ) -    ?          ?
      ?
 .

----------

> - ,
>        ,


 ?

----------


## megaregion44

4.28.3

----------

4. *,*  ....
4.1. 

 .

    .

----------


## megaregion44

:yes: , . ,

----------

> * .*
> 
>    2012 .
>   12.00  27.12.2011 (shareware) 
>   ()   2012 .
> 
> 
>   11.10  30.01.2012 (shareware) 
>   ()   2011 .


, ! ,  11.02 , .   11.10? .

----------

> , ! ,  11.02 , .   11.10? .


  ,     :




> ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


.   .   .  - .  -.          .5.3 "  "-  . , .5.6   .

----------

> .   .   .  - .  -.          .5.3 "  "-  . , .5.6   .


.

----------

> ,-   2  2011 ?   - -  7.7(         ),  - 8.2-  ,          .  , ?


 ,      2012 (   2011),      ?

----------

> ,      2012 (   2011),      ?


.

----------

????

----------

, ..      - .

----------

3- , ,  ,       .
1.   2-    6312 .,   9432 .,   9432.,   3120 .;
2.            ( ).
 ?

----------

...  ,     2-:

5.3 6312
5.4 6312
5.5 6312

----------

..         3120.   2012,       2011.  .. 5.3=5.4=5.5. ?

----------



----------

.

----------

,   :     ,    .           ?

----------

,           ?

----------



----------


## Missis Osipova

!   2  5,5  5   ,         .        .          ?

----------

> ,     -.


         . 2-  .     ,       .

----------

, ?     ( )  ?

----------


## Luybov

!
  ,        .
         .   2.9.         2.8 ?   ?       2.9?

----------


## JULYANA

!
 *?          .           -!!    !"    - .              !  ....    ...

----------

,    ,      ,    2-

----------

*JULYANA*,  ?

----------

:  ,     2-.   .           .             .
  ?

----------

-,       ""?

----------


## Bucom

> -,       ""?


 . . "" -  ...         ...

----------


## JULYANA

> *JULYANA*,  ?



  2.3!!! 1

----------


## Lunna

!
, , *       ,        ?   1  ?*  2011.      400.,    400., +  1000.   ,  . (  ) 
   ?      ?        ,         ? ?!
         ,    ?       -   ?
     ,   ,        ..?
,     .  :Redface:       !!!

----------

:  -  .

----------

*Lunna*,  ,

----------


## Lunna

> :  -  .


,  .... :Redface: 
*    ?    ?*

----------


## Lunna

> *Lunna*,  ,


 !      (2011)      ,    ?     ?  ,       3-  2011.,      .       ?       ?

----------

> 2.3!!! 1


  "   "   ?
  ?

----------


## Missis Osipova



----------


## :)

,     " "   2010.(   68   2010 +  ).   68    ???

----------

> !   2  5,5  5   ,         .        .          ?


     .

----------

> ,     " "   2010.(   68   2010 +  ).   68    ???


68  .

----------


## Lunna

> !      (2011)      ,    ?     ?  ,       3-  2011.,      .       ?       ?


    : "  ?" ,  ,   ... :yes: 
        ,     ""  ,   .   ....?

----------

*Lunna*,      

,       ,     ?
    ...   ,   ))

----------


## Lunna

> *Lunna*,      
> 
> ,       ,     ?
>     ...   ,   ))


  !   ,     .,      .    ,   ...

----------


## 12

.      2011.   .      2-    .       2300 "   ".  -          ?       ?

----------

> .      2011.   .      2-    .       2300 "   ".  -          ?       ?



2300   , ""  ""  .

----------

> 2300   , ""  ""  .


    !

----------

!    !!!!  , ,        3 !         ( ).       ???     !!
!!!

----------

> !    !!!!  , ,        3 !         ( ).       ???     !!
> !!!


  -     .

----------


## JULYANA

> "   "   ?
>   ?


   .    -    . !         ...

----------

> .    -    . !         ...


   ?

----------

!!!    !!!!    ?))     ?
1.    .
2.  
3.    
  -  ?   ,      ??
 !!!

----------

> !!!    !!!!    ?))     ?
> 1.    .
> 2.  
> 3.    
>   -  ?   ,      ??
>  !!!


  ,    . 
   "",   .
    ,      .
,  1 -    ,      - "".
  ,         .
 -     ,  .
   ,      .

----------

> .    -    . !         ...


 ** ,    "    "      2011 .      31.12.2011 .

----------

!    ,  2  (  1)  .  ,     (    ). ,        ?   ???
      - !!

----------

!          ??      ??

----------

> !          ??      ??


,  ,   02.04.2012 .

----------


## lislis

> !   ,     .,      .    ,   ...


,  ,  ,     ,   (  ),  , ..     ,    . ..      ,      ,      .      ,  .

----------


## Lunna

> ,  ,  ,     ,   (  ),  , ..     ,    . ..      ,      ,      .      ,  .


  ,    !!!! :8:  :Smilie:

----------

,  ...     ,    ,     ,     ,         ....     ...

----------


## ILD17

.           ,       . 2 . 223  .

----------

> .           ,       . 2 . 223  .


???

   ""  ""?

----------

> .           ,       . 2 . 223  .


    ,        - , .

----------

** ,    ?

  ?
     ...   ...

----------

> ** ,    ?
> 
>   ?
>      ...   ...


 ,  .  :Redface: 
   ,      .

----------


## ILD17

> ** ,    ?
> 
>   ?
>      ...   ...


 223.    
2.                 ,                ().

----------

> 223.    
> 2.                 ,                ().


 :yes:

----------

,     ,        114????

----------

> ,     ,        114????


    ?  114  115,       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Svero4ka

!     4,28,3.   2   13  9%  ,     2 ,         2  ?         ?

----------

,         (  )     2-?  ,      - 2400  4800?

----------


## 78

> !     4,28,3.   2   13  9%  ,     2 ,         2  ?         ?


  13%  9% ,      ,  .

----------

> ?  114  115,       .


    ), )

----------

*ILD17*, 
   226



> 4.               .   
> 
>              ,    ,             .


 :
        _    ...

,        .

   ,    ...

----------


## Svero4ka

> 13%  9% ,      ,  .


            13   9%.    ,      2  ,         :Wow:

----------


## JULYANA

> ** ,    "    "      2011 .      31.12.2011 .


   .....       .     ...

----------


## ILD17

> :
>         _    ...
> 
> ,        .
> 
>    ,    ...


. 226  223   .   223-     30(31)    .       226 .,        .

----------

> . 226  223   .   223-     30(31)    .       226 .,        .


 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/225798/

----------

> .....       .     ...


  ,        .

----------

> 2-      Tester  .


  ,     ,   1.     3 ,        .

----------

> ,     ,   1.     3 ,        .


   , .

----------


## JULYANA

> ?


  7.70.314. 310-313

----------

3      2   ,        ,        ?     ?

----------

> 7.70.314. 310-313


  310-313  314   .
   7.70.320 ,    ,    .

----------

! ,     ,      ,       ?   ,    .

----------

> 3      2   ,        ,        ?     ?


         xml,      .

----------

> ! ,     ,      ,       ?   ,    .


  ,    .

----------

> ,     ,   1.     3 ,        .


  Tester  2.36 
http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/3781506/

    Tester236.exe

2.37    ,  2.36  .

----------

> xml,      .


   ?

----------

> ?


   ,   .
 " "  .
  "".
? .
    - 1, .
    ,    ,    ,     .
.
  !
   .

----------


## JULYANA

> 310-313  314   .
>    7.70.320 ,    ,    .


    ,    314  )))
      320....  ,          9%,     ?   9%    ...

----------

> ,    314  )))
>       320....  ,          9%,     ?   9%    ...


      ?  ,       ,   13%.

----------

1. ?        -   1 ?       ?              ...

----------

> ,   .
>  " "  .
>   "".
> ? .
>     - 1, .
>     ,    ,    ,     .
> .
>   !
>    .


         .    ?

----------

> .    ?


**    ,    3000,       .       ,      .

----------

> **    ,    3000,       .       ,      .


    .        .                 2    .    ?

----------

> .        .                 2    .    ?


 ,         .


NO_NDFL2_4701_4701_47010301001_20120123_1266f857-2b63-454c-852a-5dc3bf53077e*.xml*

     .

  ,      
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251" ?> 

     ,    .

----------

> ,         .
> 
> 
> NO_NDFL2_4701_4701_47010301001_20120123_1266f857-2b63-454c-852a-5dc3bf53077e*.xml*
> 
>      .
> 
>   ,      
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251" ?> 
> ...


 ,

----------

.   -    "   "?     1 (   ),   2.3.7 -   .      _.6.1.0  : "  : NO_NDFL2_4632_4632_4632094508463201001_20120209_B9066598-24BO-A145-9852-507C338FCE20    :    " .      4.28.3,   .    .     .xml  ,       .   ?

----------

**, B9 066598 -         ?

----------

,  , ,

----------

> ,  , ,


          ,      ,   .   ,  - .

http://pvfo.gnivc.ru/forum/forum_pos...=7216&get=last

----------


## YUM

> ,      ,   .   ,  - .
> 
> http://pvfo.gnivc.ru/forum/forum_pos...=7216&get=last


 -   ...       


> ? 
> "  : NO_NDFL2_4632_4632_4632094508463201001_20120209_B9 066598-24BO-A145-9852-507C338FCE20


"  "     ? 
, , ... :Frown:

----------


## vasilisa005

! 
   ,   , 
    4.28.1,    
  :         ,        .  :     

,  ,

----------

> ! 
>    ,   , 
>     4.28.1,    
>   :         ,        .  :     
> 
> ,  ,


   .
*="5.02"*  01?

----------

!!!       21  . ,        2-

----------

> .
> *="5.02"*  01?


version="1.0"

----------

> version="1.0"


, *  4.28.1*  ,   .

----------


## Bucom

4.28.3.

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ...       
> "  "     ? 
> , , ...


 , ,  ,      .               - GUID.      .
 ,       .   ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> version="1.0"


  version      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , *  4.28.1*  ,   .


 .     .

----------

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="WINDOWS-1251"?>
-< ="5.02" ="  4.28.3" ="NO_NDFL2_4632_4632_463226091854_20120209_B0C6F300-B1AA-404B-A013-A54B3695C6B2" 
     4.28.3,    2.3.7 (   )    .   _.6.1.0 : "        ,        "  :"    ".

----------


## 78

> 13   9%.    ,      2  ,



          .

----------


## ILD17

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="WINDOWS-1251"?>
> -< ="5.02" ="  4.28.3" ="NO_NDFL2_4632_4632_463226091854_20120209_B 0C6F300-B1AA-404B-A013-A54B3695C6B2"
>      4.28.3,    2.3.7 (   )    .   _.6.1.0 : "        ,        "  :"    ".


        (      ),     .

----------


## mvf

> 


  :Wow:    -   ?      ?

----------

.XML

----------


## ILD17

> -   ?      ?





> "


              .

----------


## ILD17

.      ,    doc.

----------


## mvf

> .


-    .   " ".  " "   .  !         - .   ""?

----------


## ILD17

.       ,    .

----------


## JULYANA

> ?  ,       ,   13%.



   ....   9%           ...    ..

----------

> ,    .


   ,        2  (    ), ..          ?   -  ?       1 .        ((

----------

> ,        2  (    ), ..          ?   -  ?       1 .        ((


     , , ,   .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,    :       , ..   ,  2011    2012 .
     :      (     )    2011 ,   2012 .
     ,       ,      ,        ,    -  . 
  ?   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Ju-lianna

*mvf*,      ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,      ?


  :Wow:   ?    ?

   ,   /



 --...

----------


## Ju-lianna

*mvf*, ..    ?  .
        ,     ,          . 
.

----------

> *mvf*, ..    ?  .
>         ,     ,          . 
> .


     ?

----------


## Kiparis

> .,        ,
>       31.01.2012?!!!!!!





> 


      31.01.12,        ? 
   ,   2-   1  2     ,    3-    ?

----------


## bars21310

!
   2   2011 .?   ,           1?

----------


## bars21310

!
   2   2011 .?   ,           1?

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ?


 -  .    ,    -   .

----------

> -  .    ,    -   .


      ջ   ,   : ______,  ,      01  2008 .  28  2009 .   31020 . 00 . (     00 ),  :
	-  	, .
 2008 .	23	10340,00
 2009 .	16	10340,00
 2009 .	19	10340,00
:	58	31020,00

      .

----------


## Ju-lianna

** ,   .

----------


## ARNO

!       4.28.1 (),    2-,   ,    ,     ,   -   ,  ,       -   ? , .    .

----------


## JULYANA

> ....   9%           ...    ..


         ...

----------

, ,     13%  30%            1   13%     30%    13?
 ,

----------

> 1   13%


.       ,       (5.6.  ,    ).

----------


## Bucom

> ,


, , .

----------

(  17)    ? 
       Excel...

----------

> ?


,   ?

----------

!
  2010     " 2010",      2011 ?     (   ) " "  " "?

----------

> !
>   2010     " 2010",      2011 ?     (   ) " "  " "?


 -2011

----------


## JULYANA

> (  17)    ? 
>        Excel...


      .      -   2 !!!!      ... ....

----------

2011 .   1-     2-,

----------

> -2011


 ,   !          )    ,     ,   ""?

----------


## JULYANA

> .       ,       (5.6.  ,    ).


,    !      14.12. 11      . 1       .    . !         2011 ....       2012.        ?

----------

> .      -   2 !!!!      ... ....


   ,   2-,      .

 "          ____ "   ,   .      2-.

----------

> .


    ,     2-.
    ,   1  , ,    2-  ...     ?     ?

----------

> ,   !          )    ,     ,   ""?


 .    . ,       .
1  -   .  -    .
      ,      ,      2011 .      .

----------

> 2011 .   1-     2-,


    1 "          ____ " .

----------


## ILD17

1          8.2

----------

> .    . ,       .
> 1  -   .  -    .
>       ,      ,      2011 .      .


  )

----------

*ILD17*, ?

----------


## ILD17

> ILD17, ?


      ,  2011              2012?

----------

> ,  2011              2012?


,    2011      .

----------

> 1 "          ____ " .


    ? -  7-   ,      _

----------

> ? -  7-   ,      _


  ,    ?

----------

,  - 523..
 , ,  .       :Smilie:

----------

> ,  - 523..
>  , ,  .


  .    ? 536  .

----------


## JULYANA

,    !      14.12. 11      . 1       .    . !         2011 ....       2012.        ?[/QUOTE]

----------

> ,    !      14.12. 11      . 1       .    . !         2011 ....       2012.        ?


     2011        ?    ?

 ==.

P.S.   1 .. ,       ,    ?

----------


## JULYANA

> 2011        ?    ?
> 
>  ==.
> 
> P.S.   1 .. ,       ,    ?


   -- !    ,           ?

----------


## login75

,  -      2-!!!
Tester 2.xx

----------

> -- !    ,           ?


 ..  ,      . , 
   =.

----------

> ,  -      2-!!!
> Tester 2.xx


http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...rogram_tester/

http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/3781506/

----------


## BOOKMAN

2-  1 7.7  4.5 ( 7.70.533) -   CheckXML+2 ,      2010.    7.70.536   .     ?

----------


## JULYANA

> ..  ,      . , 
>    =.


          .   ,       ,     .        -    ....
   ?    -  ?   ?

----------

*JULYANA*,     .

   ..,   .
    ,   -    ..
   ,     .  ,     .           ,  ==.            ?

----------


## saigak

"    "
  .           ,  -, -.    .

----------

.         .          .                               .    -             . :       ?                 ?

----------


## YUM

> .         .          .                               .    -             . :       ?                 ?


    .
, ,      ,      10- .
      .

----------

?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


    .

----------

:   ?                  - 77 .   ?

----------

> :   ?                  - 77 .   ?


   ?   . ,     .  ,  .  - .

----------

-     2-   ??      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------



----------


## Inga-Iks

[QUOTE=saigak;53587384]

 ,    . , ,        1 7.7,     = >  (      ,   ),     ,     ...         ?

----------


## saigak

> 1 7.7,


 ...    ,       1.

----------


## Inga-Iks

[QUOTE= ;53595789]   ** ,    "    "      2011 .      31.12.2011 .

,  !!! :Dezl: 
  ,       ,        ,         .    ...!!!       ,  !!!

----------


## Inga-Iks

> .           ,       . 2 . 223  .


  ,    .. 30  31 ,     ,      10   ,    ,     ??? :Speaking: 
   ,           !!! :Abuse:

----------


## Bucom

> .. 30  31 ,     ,      10   ,    ,     ?


*ILD17*     :
6.                      ,                        .
             ,       , -  ,    ,   ,        , -  ,          . (  .226)
..   -   ,   -   ,      ,      (    -   ),      ( -   ).

----------

! 
  .   / 6000 .   4 .          . ,      /:   400 .,  1-    1000 (2 )   3-  4-  3000 (6 ).  ?    2-?      - ,   ?    ?    .
!

----------


## Storn

> 2-?

----------

> 


?      ?

----------


## Storn

....     ....

----------

> ....     ....


     .

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## ARNO

> , , .


             2-?      ,   5   ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2-?


.

----------

> 


(((    )))

----------


## ARNO

> .


     ,      -  :Wow:

----------


## piv-piv

, ,   1  7.7    ,   ? - ,    ,  ,   .
 ,    .     ,     1  .

----------

> , ,   1  7.7    ,   ? - ,    ,  ,   .
>  ,    .     ,     1  .


       .
 ,       ,    ,  2011 , , .

----------


## saigak

> ,      -


http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/3890949/

----------


## ira0277

,  ,          103-400?    104.        ?

----------


## piv-piv

> .
>  ,       ,    ,  2011 , , .


** , ,    .  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 103-400


  ...  .

----------


## victoriavictoria06

,       2012 ,    2012 .    ==?

----------


## Bucom

> ,       2012 ,    2012 .    ==?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      -


,       ,  2-  .    ""      .      " 2-"    .    #930     .

----------


## serega-t

,    2011       =  ,   , .. .     ?!    ""     "  " ?!

----------


## saigak

> ?!


.       




> ""     "  " ?!



       .
              2012   .

----------


## serega-t

*saigak*,   



> 2012   .


    04.07.2011 N -4-3/10764



> ,             ,       .     .
> *               ,      ,     .*


  ,       ...

----------


## saigak

> 


...      .,   -.

----------


## serega-t

*saigak*,  ,            ?!

----------


## saigak

> 


    ?      ()    ....     .

----------


## serega-t

*saigak*, ,    .          ,       .           ,      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 


      ....  .    .

----------


## Bucom

> .,   -.


   .  -   ()    (    ).

----------


## Bucom

> ,


 ,   (     ,   ,           -    ).

----------


## E.Maria

, ,     ?       ,         -  13% (   15,25 %),    ...       4.28.3   .

----------


## E.Maria

)))    .

----------


## Aisha1

(  ) -      ""   -      - ))

??    ?

----------


## ARNO

!     4 ,   2-     ,  ,         2-,   ,       06.12.11,       .  ,    ,   2-,    ,   , ?

----------


## Lara'S

.    ,  ,   .         ,    2 ,   ,           .  ,       ?

----------

..     , 
    ?  ?

----------


## piv-piv

> .
>  ,       ,    ,  2011 , , .


,      "   "?    ,   ?   ,  ?

----------

.  ,          -.
    2?    2 ?

----------


## gugusya

2011 .      360 . ,  ,    2010 .  .     04.07.2011    .           (?),   2011      2011 .,     ==   ?    ?

----------


## piv-piv

,     ? , .

----------


## Inga-Iks

> ,     ? , .


.
  ()  2012 = 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110

----------


## piv-piv

. 
  ?

----------


## Inga-Iks

> . 
>   ?


            ,    **        .

----------


## piv-piv

*Inga-Iks*, . ,    .   :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> 


 2-   .




> 2 ?







> ?  ?

----------

.
    2011     2010  ( )       2-  2011    ?
      ,      ( )

----------


## saigak

> 2011     2010  ( )


 ?    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?    ?


  11.01.2011   ,    28.12.2010         .   .
 ?     ()   ?

----------


## saigak

> ()   ?


  .    2011,    .  2010  ?

----------

**, ..   ,    ,            ?

----------

1 7.7  ( 190) ,    ,  ?

----------


## fred

1C 7.7  -2   2-:      1 -    "   "    2011       2010         2011?                                                                           2 -    = 1200 (10012 ) .,   1200 .,  300  -  2010 (1003 ). ..,  01.01.12         900 . ,   = 900? (    300,      -   - ?)

----------


## fred

,   300.

----------


## Inga-Iks

> 1 7.7  ( 190) ,    ,  ?


,    ,   ,       .

----------


## Inga-Iks

, ,       , ** ,     .     , ..      ,        2-?

----------


## Zlata84

2011     2011      2012 ?

----------

Inga-Iks,   ,  .

----------


## saigak

> 2012






> , ..      ,        2-?


. ,    - .

----------


## Lunna

> ,    ,   ,       .


, ,   /  , .., ,   /,    ,  ,       ,   ,   10000.  1300. (13%)
   15 , .     /,               /. 
    ?    ,     ,        ... :Frown:  
     !!!

----------


## saigak

> ,


?  :Wow:         .

----------


## Lunna

> ?         .


 :Redface:  ,     /       ....(       ) :Confused: 
    ?       .       /?
 .... :Dezl:

----------


## Lunna

1  7,7 ( 190), -         ,   2012 !    , ,      !    !   ,     ..... :Confused: 
     ?  , ,      ?

----------


## Lunna

...     :Redface: 
 ,     15 , .   /         /   !!!  *    15-    /,   /  * ,     ? .    /.....
....       ...? :Smilie:

----------


## ILD17

> ...?


50 ..        , +            .

----------


## Inga-Iks

> . ,    - .


. ,        ?

----------

> 1C 7.7  -2   2-:      1 -    "   "    2011       2010         2011?                                                                           2 -    = 1200 (10012 ) .,   1200 .,  300  -  2010 (1003 ). ..,  01.01.12         300 . ,   = 900? (    300,      -   - ?)


      ,    . 28                                                                                


> 1.    /   ;
> 2.  2-  ==.      (  )       /   .


 ..     ,  = = .

----------


## Lunna

> 50 ..        , +            .


  !  :yes:      !      !    ,       (  )    ( ),           ...  ,    / ....
      .  . . - ,      ?

----------


## Lunna

P,S.   /      ,      ,     .

----------

> **, ..   ,    ,            ?


,       - =   
          (    / )    "   2011 "
 ( 8,1)         2-,     .     ?
   2010      .
, ,      2010     2011     ?

----------

> ,       - =   
>           (    / )    "   2011 "


      -    **        2-...

----------


## ARNO

! , ,   2-  2011       , .. 103 - 400 .  108 - 1000 .      ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2-  2011       , .. 103 - 400 .  108 - 1000 .      ?


103 -  ,   114 - 118 - .

----------


## ILD17

> .  . . - ,      ?


   .                     ,        .

----------


## Lunna

> .                     ,        .


  ! :Wink:     ?    ?

----------


## ILD17

> ?


         ,           ..  ..

----------


## Ksu78

2      26.12.11 -7-3/909@ ?

----------


## Lunna

> ,           ..  ..


, .  :yes:

----------


## piv-piv

,       3- .    ,    .
  , -    0, -       3. 
 ,    ,     ?

----------

> ,       3- .    ,    .
>   , -    0, -       3. 
>  ,    ,     ?


,  ,     .

----------


## Kiti B

, , , !      (,   ).   2-  CheckXML.            :     =   .    100  300.    ,  ,  .,       .     .      ( )   0.  100        ,     ?   -   ( 19.01.12)?      ?

   :     , ,    ,        .           (  )     .     .  ,  -  ,  -  .

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?    ....      ==

----------

> ==


   - ,     ? (1 7.70.535)      ,   , ? 
    -    "   "        (02/02/2012.) -       . 
    31/12/2011.,     , (  ,  300.) -      ,       .
,    ,        ?   ,  ?
   ,   ,       68/1   ... :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,        ?


.

----------

,     (-    )...
      ,        :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 





> , (  ,  300.


 -  ?    ?

----------

> - ,     ? (1 7.70.535)      ,   , ? 
>     -    "   "        (02/02/2012.) -       . 
>     31/12/2011.,     , (  ,  300.) -      ,       .
> ,    ,        ?   ,  ?
>    ,   ,       68/1   ...


     31.12.2011 .,  300       2012.

----------


## Lunna

> ?    ....      ==


  !   ,    1-        (2011),    2012...
 , ,    2-,   ?
          ...

*==*.... :yes:

----------

> -  ?    ?


 ,   :yes: 
  - ,    ,       , -  ,    ...
  -         ,       .

----------

> 31.12.2011 .,  300       2012.


  , -   :yes:        ...
 ,   "   "     ... -    ,             ...

----------


## 10

. ,          2-?

----------


## saigak

> ...


   .      



> 2-?


  .

----------


## Lunna

> .      .


!  !
,        2011?       1:   2012 .... :yes: 




> .


 ,   ,    .   ,   . ,      2 - ,   ?!    , , ,    ,  ... :Redface:

----------

> !  !
> ,        2011?       1:   2012 ....


    .    1        ,    .




> ,   ,    .   ,   . ,      2 - ,   ?!    , , ,    ,  ...


      ,       .
   #821

----------


## saigak

> ,  .


               "  "  "  - ".        .       .



>

----------


## Lunna

> .    1        ,    .


,    ... :yes: 
   !!!   ,    1:   ,  !!!   ,      !   , ... :Redface: 





> ,       .
>    #821


,   :Wink:

----------


## Lunna

> "  "  "  - ".        .       .


!  ,  !!!        2  ! :yes:   !

----------


## Bucom

> ,        .





> ?    ?


      ( ...).      ( ..  -  ): 
         ,     ,  ,  .
             .  (. 136  ) 
   , , 5-  15-    .   5-  15-    ,   15-     5-    -  3 . ,       ,     .

----------


## Lunna

Bucom,   !
    30-31      /,   15   .   .    15 - ,  30 - 2 .     .,        ?! -         (  ),      .          ....   :Smilie: 
       . ,   ,      
(lunna26@mail.ru). 
       ...  :Embarrassment:  (   )

----------


## big2002

,  4.28.3.
 ,   ,    (2-).
   ,     2012 .
     2011.
   -     400 , ,      2011 .
-    .
,  -     .

----------


## Bucom

> ,     2012 .


      ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> .  ...   ... ...


  ,         ,    . 
          (        ,      ,       15 ) :
     . 5.27              ,      ,             ,         .     . ,                      ,                       .
  ,              ,          .        15  .          15 . ,          ,    ...

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, !
  4 ,  /,  13%     ,        (  )  .  ?     ?

----------

> , !
>   4 ,  /,  13%     ,        (  )  .  ?     ?


 ,  ..     ..-   -   :Smilie: 
  ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## stimpuls

> ...       
> 1	             XXXX	  27.10.1984
> : ???


    ???  1???
,  1  2-  ,      .   ???
     ))))

----------


## -

.    1    2,3 ( 7,70 320),     5,5 ( ),     ,       5.5,  8!
;1.    ?
2.          ?

----------


## Melaya

,        4000  (  ),      2-?

----------

*-*,           ?

       -        ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,        4000  (  ),      2-?


 -   503 ( 4000).  -   .

----------


## 1502

,  -     (-     )  ,    ?   ?

----------


## stimpuls

> http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...rogram_tester/
> 
> http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/3781506/


 ,   !!!!!!!  ...

----------


## Melaya

> -   503 ( 4000).  -   .


C!

   :     (   )        2-?

----------


## Bucom

> :     (   )        2-?


  - 4800.

----------


## piv-piv

> ,  ,     .


    ,        ( ).    (    ),  ,   ,     ..         . ,    ?

----------


## Ma-La

!
    2- 2011     ""...      ...  . - . 2011     2012. 
,  2-      . 5.5  "  ,  "?     ,  - . 
 !

----------

*Ma-La*,  ... 2-  ,  ,     ...        ,    _ = _ = _  ** 2-

----------


## Kiti B

,  -   996..   :Frown:

----------

> :     =   .    100  300.    ,  ,  .,       .     .


    ?
  ="N"   =*"1"*
 ?

   +?      02.02.2012 .,      13.02.2012.

----------


## Kiti B

> ?
>   ="N"   ="1"
>  ?
> 
>    +?      02.02.2012 .,      13.02.2012.
> __________________


   ,    .  +2011.    ,  .

----------


## Ma-La

> *Ma-La*,  ... 2-  ,  ,     ...        ,    _ = _ = _  ** 2-


**,   !           :Wow:

----------


## boomer_74

> ,   !!!!!!!  ...


 Tester 2.36   ,    2.37

----------

2011        114    103?

----------


## serega-t

> 114


 



> 103

----------


## kazta396

, ,       2- -        (      )?

----------

> *-*,           ?
> 
>        -        ?


!    ! 2-  2011 ,     ?   ,  !

----------



----------

,  !    ,   ,  ?        ,   "   ?

----------

,    ?
 2- .. _ = _ = _

         ...

----------


## Donna

, !
   2  :   ,
    -  (        2-  ,    ).
        (     ).       ?

----------

,!
   10     .  500.   (    ).
   ,  ((
    .
  -     ?
          ,      ?...

----------


## 2012

!     , . 
     ,     -2 (..  1.04.2012)   2011.    ,        2011.,   --   .
  ,   ,      2011.       ?

----------


## Bucom

> -2 (..  1.04.2012)


  ,        (       ,   ).
        2- ,      -   -  (   ,    , .,   /  , ,  , , ...).

----------


## 2012

> ,        (       ,   ).
>         2- ,      -   -  (   ,    , .,   /  , ,  , , ...).


  .     2011. ..      -2 ..  1.04.2012.           .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


      ,      (     )    . 
  ,       (     ), ..   ,     .                  .

----------


## Bucom

> .  500.  ...    ...          ,      ?...


   ?  ,   .      2-                    (  2).    .

----------


## Soleil

.  1 8.2  .  
      ( 2012)   2011       2012        .          ,   .         ,        ,      . 
      2011,      2010,     2012 ,    2011  . ,    2010 ,             .        1 8.
       -  2011,   2011.        2011,            2012 (  ).

1-    ,   -    ?    ?
2-   ,                 ?       ,       .

----------

> ,    ?
>  2- .. _ = _ = _
> 
>          ...


   ,  ,   !!!
     2    , (--.  ),       ,  = !    !
 .     04.07.2011  -4-3/10764     . ,            . 
  ,       ???

----------

*Bucom*, ,      2 ?
    ,  -,      ))




> ?  ,   .      2-                    (  2).    .

----------

**,     ...       ,    ...

**   2-  _     _

----------


## Bucom

> 2 ?


        (  -  1,   -  2, ...,     3000  -  ,  .  ).     (       -     -   -  ).

----------

> **,     ...       ,    ...
> 
> **   2-  _     _


! !!!   ,  .

----------

,,      2-   ??             . :  2-    ,.   ,            " "  (   )           ???

----------

...       ...

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    2   2011 .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    2   2011 .


., #925  . 31.                  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (  -  1,   -  2, ...,     3000  -  ,  .  ).


-   2-     .

----------


## saigak

,  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ...


    .  -  .        .

----------


## saigak

,    ...        300 ..  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ...        300 ..  - ?


3000,   ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> -   2-     .


    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@:
"3.       :
R_T_A_K_O_GGGGMMDD_N, :
N -    ( -  1  36 .       )."
   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@:
> "3.       :
> R_T_A_K_O_GGGGMMDD_N, :
> N -    ( -  1  36 .       )."
>    .


   .    GUID -    36 .   ""      .

----------


## saigak

,     60    ?..   -  ....

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     60    ?..   -  ....


         ?

----------


## Bucom

> GUID


 ** -     ?  ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> -     ?


 ....  :Big Grin: 




> ?


...  ...     ...?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ** -     ?  ,      ?


   .  :Smilie:  ,    -  GUID .       .
  ,            ( , , /,  )     .           ,             .        (,      ).   GUID    ,        .
     ,      1;          ,    .

----------


## dana

(  , ,  , ,  ).    -    .    .  -   .    ,      -      -        ,     . ,    ()    ,  ,       .     -  ... -   -   -  ?

----------

.     .  -     2011 ??? (,       2010 ,    2011     2012 ).  :quest:

----------


## Bucom

> -     2011 ?


 ,  ** 2011 .   .

----------

**,

----------

.   /  100 . 29   87 . 11     13  (  -    2011 ).

//  13/13/13  13/13/0 ?

----------

13,     :yes:

----------

101    ,       . .

----------

-           13 ,      CheckXML .

----------


## Mauri03

,          -        ?

----------

> -        ?

----------


## Bucom

> -           13


        ,   (      )  ,   ,    ,  ,  ,  ..,   .      .  .

----------

> ,   (      )  ,   ,    ,  ,  ,  ..,   .      .  .


...     ,     ,        ,   ,       ,       ,   ,     ,     ,        c   ,            ,          ,     . .

 .              .  ,                , .

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ,


     ,      "",          ( ""  " "  ).      (  "")   ,     ""  "" .

----------

,        , ..  ,       ..   -400  103,    1000-108 ?????????

----------

114     .     ......

----------

> 114     .     ......


:       .

----------


## saigak

> ..   -400  103,    1000-108


.     .

----------


## Bucom

108    (     - 114).

----------


## Skazo4ka

2010 .  3     .       ,   2011 .   .   2-  2011 .           5.6. "   ",   5,3 = 5,4 = 5,5.   ,       ?         ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## MAriZA

1,5 -    ?

----------


## ILD17

> 1,5 -    ?


,  .

----------


## Bucom

> 2010 .  3     .       ,   2011 .   .


 2- ** ,       68 . 2010      .

----------


## Skazo4ka1

> 2- ** ,       68 . 2010      .


 , /   2- 2011 .   " " - .         ,      ?

----------

*Skazo4ka1*,      ?

----------


## sql

.
          2011?          ( ,, ),    6 (     ,        ).      ,    ,          (     ...).     ?

----------


## assol_79

,  ,   ,     2011 .    ,      400,        ,     ,     ?,     ?
               2011   ,     2?

----------

> ,  ,   ,     2011 .    ,      400,        ,     ,     ?,     ?
>                2011   ,     2?


    ,     .    ,     ,   .   .
  - ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## Zlata84

:Wow:  !  ...   1-8,2     ...        2,                  .         2 ...    ???              2400 ??? .

----------


## ILD17

> !  ...   1-8,2     ...        2,                  .         2 ...    ???              2400 ??? .


2400 .
 -       -

----------


## assol_79

> ,     .    ,     ,   .   .
>   - ,    ,   ,  .


** ,    ,     ,    ,      ?

----------


## nata1973

!    :   2-  1          ,    .  .  ,  .  ,   .  4..             , ,   2-      .  ?

----------

2-...

     " "       ...

----------


## nata1973

?   ,       ?

----------

2  .  ..     ?      ()

----------

?

----------

*nata1973*,   ...

----------


## nata1973

> *nata1973*,   ...


,    ,  .  .     ?  ,    ,  ,        2-?

----------


## allis

,   . 1    2 (  (.)   1 .    :     1   ?

----------


## saigak

> 2  .  ..     ?      ()


  ?     .

----------


## Zlata84

> 2400 .
>  -       -


 ,  .

     !!!          2012,      ...       ...  ???          ???

----------


## saigak

> 2012


  -   . ==   .

----------


## Bucom

> :     1   ?


   (  -   - ).   (-    )    .

----------


## saigak

> (-    )    .


    ???  :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> ???


      . :    -   .     .

----------


## Zlata84

> -   . ==   .


.

----------


## Zlata84

1-8,2                   ...    ???      ... :Frown:

----------


## sakvorela

!    .    .   2010      -  2011 .             2010 .  .           ,     .    . .

----------

?  ?

----------

=

----------


## sakvorela

[QUOTE= ;53612807]     ?  ?[/QU





   30.12.2010           (  )   .

----------


## Bucom

> 30.12.2010           (  )   .


      .         . ..    2-     2011,      (     2011 ).        .       , ..  .

----------

*Bucom*,  :Smilie:

----------


## sakvorela

> .         . ..    2-     2011,      (     2011 ).        .       , ..  .


      ,        2011. 20        /   2010     2011.

----------


## sakvorela

> ,        2011. 20        /   2010     2011.


        ,    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


    -   , ..     (  )     (   -  ),    ( ,   2011 .,    2011 ) -   2011 .           (.,       ).

----------


## sakvorela

> -   , ..     (  )     (   -  ),    ( ,   2011 .,    2011 ) -   2011 .





    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     -  .    " "                     .  (    ),    -  ,         "".       ( ""  ,      ).       2-,   2011 . .         2010 . (    -   . ) - () () . () 2-.

----------


## sakvorela

> -  .    " "                     .  (    ),    -  ,         "".       ( ""  ,      ).       2-,   2011 . .         2010 . (    -   . ) - () () . () 2-.


  !!!

----------

!
, ,     .     ?

----------


## saigak

> , ,     .     ?


    / ? .

----------

.   .        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .     .     ,  .

----------

24  -      (   ..,   ),  26      .        .

----------

.   ,        ,     (  ).  :      .
   ?      ,          . ...

----------


## saigak

> ?      ,          .


,      .    - "" ...   .

----------


## menedzher

2-.  ?

   - /.  ,     .

----------

*menedzher*,   .

----------


## hiker

> ** 
> 
>          2-           .   2-      Tester  .


  -        .      :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> -        .


        . ,      .

----------


## Zlata84

!!!!!!!!      1 8-2      ,         ...     ...      2  ...               , ...??? :Frown:

----------


## Zlata84

...       \        ...     .         .       ...??? :Frown:

----------


## .

30              ,   1    ,     .         .   .       2-   :

1.       ( 1).  ,          61600
. 5.1  120493.65
5.2    58893.65 
5.3   7656
5.4  7656
5.5  10776
5.6   3120 

2.       ,    2?

----------

*.*,   .  2   .

----------

*.*,     3120?

----------


## .

> 5.4  7656


     7656  10776. ..            ?

----------

> 7656  10776. ..            ?


5.4   10776

----------


## .

,    3120.      .        10776,     7656.

----------

*.*,   ...           ...

----------


## .

,    2-  .   :  910   970  (   ).   30            .          .   ,       .        ,         650   710.    ,       3120 ...

----------

,   ...       ...  ...

     910+970 = 1880  **...    3120-1880 = 1240             / ...

  ?

----------


## .

,   .            3120  ?

----------

1880   76.02 -  ...    ...

 1240 -  -  ...

5.1  120493.65
5.2   58893.65 
5.3  7656
5.4  8896
5.5  8896
5.6   1240

----------


## .

,  .    ...

----------


## .

,  ,        1880       ,        .    ,  ?

----------

,    2010   2011         ,   2012  ,    2011???  2   2011       ???

----------

> ,  ,        1880       ,        .    ,  ?


  -      ,         ,  5.4  10776

5.5  10776
5.6   3120
      .

*               !*
 , , 3, 4, 5 ,        ,      .     ,       .

----------

**,     ,    ,   -  2012 .

----------

> **,     ,    ,   -  2012 .


?              2011 ?                 2     ,               ,    2012        2012?   19  2011.

----------

**, 
 223.    
1.    ,      2 - 4  ,       :
1)  ,                   -      ;

 :   2011 .  84  75-2 / 70
      02.2012 .,    2011   .

----------

.:             (3  ). 
  :  2860,00,   5980,00. 
:     5.4 ()? 2860  5980?    :         .?

----------


## saigak

> 5.4 ()? 2860


  :yes:

----------

, ,        (    -  , ..  ,  ).       ,  ..  . ,  ,  , 1000,  -900,  - 1000. ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,  , 1000,  -900,  - 1000



  1000.   .
1.    ,   .
2.               .    ,        .
3.            .       31.12.   ,         .

----------


## hiker

> . ,      .


 . :Smilie:     .

----------


## ˸

> 


   ?    -6-3?  ?

----------


## hiker

-6-1

----------

> ,       (108-113)    ,   .


     02.02.2012  -4-3/1608@             2-˻,  : 



> ( 2-)  ,            108  125       .


 ,   108        2-  2011   .  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> ,   108        2-  2011   .


  :yes:

----------


## 78

,     ???    2- 
     9 .  ,         ,     !!  ???

----------

!
 !
  2011 ,  , ,  ,        ,         5.5

 !

----------

**,  ,   ...

----------

> **,  ,   ...


  ,          , .   ,      31 ,   ,

----------

2-    -   ...       -    20%   ...

----------

,   )),

----------


## Bucom

> 


      -    .

----------

, ,  2012       ,       2.8  2-  2011 : ,    2011 ,   (        ,    ,  )?

----------


## tatyana 7

!
, ,      ,        .  30%,
,        .  35%. 
    .    ?

----------

*tatyana 7*,  ...

----------

,       ,     ...
    '060    ' 

     (   )
       ?

----------

2011          ( .     06.12.2011 N -7-3/909@) )?
   ,    2011-2011   (  .    17.11.2010  -7-3/611@)

----------


## .

!
 ,  ,   1 7.7        ,      ... -  ?
     "   "  13.01.12 (  ).     ...   31.12?      ...     ..

----------


## ...

. 
 1  2012 .    1-  2-   1 400 ., 3-    - 3 000 .   -    18        I  II     24   3 000 . (   ). 
      18 ,       -  24 .        .       .    ,      .                 . 
     (   ),  , , , ,     .        ,     (,       ). 
      ,       . 
   ,           280 000 . 
           1  2011 .    3-      - ( 1 000  2 000   3 000 .).      .       .         .

----------


## saigak

> 31.12?

----------

*saigak*,   ...    ...

----------


## Zlata84

!     ...     2   :
1)  : 14
2)   : 0
3)   : 0
4)   : 1
5)  : 0
  : 2715464.83
   : 353010
   : 353010

  4 ,              ... -    ???

  5,     -    ,       ???

. :Redface:

----------


## milira

,   2-,      ?

----------


## ˸

> 4 ,              ... -    ???


...   " ",   "...

----------

, -,     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , -,     ?


4800    :Smilie:

----------

?    15%   ,  ,  1 ..

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------

, ,  2012       ,       2.8  2-  2011 : ,    2011 ,   (        ,    ,  )?

----------

**,   ,

----------

**, .

----------


## Bucom

> ,


.   (    ) " "   5    .

----------


## 07

,   ,     ,        (    )?
..        ,          ( ). 
  2-       .

  ?

----------

> .   (    ) " "   5    .


         .     ,      /,      2-?  ,  ,    .     ""

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .     ,      /,      2-?  ,  ,    .     ""


   ,       ,          :Smilie:  
      ,   ,           .

----------


## Bucom

> ...     ""


,    ? :



> (**, #1179)

----------


## 2007

,   ,      .     ,    .
  : 
/: 1 : 1  : //@ : ******  :  .
      .      ?   .      .

----------

*2007*,   ? 
8       .

----------


## Bucom

> 


.,   -   (.#1204).          (    ).

----------

> 8       .


..   0   ?
   3   ?

----------


## 2007

> "   "  13.01.12 (  ).     ...   31.12?      ...     ..


,    1  7.7 4.5       ,   .   537,   " "    31.12.2011,     2011 ,      16.01.2012.,        . ,    .       .

----------

31/12/2011. -   ,   . ,    535...

----------


## 2007

> 8


  :yes: 




> (    ).


 .   -.     ,        ,     3-     .
     ,    .  :Abuse: 





> ..   0   ?
>    3   ?


       .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   -.     ,        ,     3-     .
>      ,    . 
> 
> 
> 
>        .


,   .       .

----------

.        2-  2011 .       ,     .        : 1011  1538?        - " 1538".     ?

----------


## 2007

> 31/12/2011. -   ,   . ,    535...


,  :yes:

----------


## 2007

> ,   .       .


  ,        .  .    .  :Wink: 
:       . ,   .      -     ,    ,       .

----------

.    2011   .           2012,       5.5.  5 "  "?          ==?

----------


## s-tanya

lubezniy:    ,     114       ???  ???

----------


## 78

114  1   115

----------

> ,     114       ???  ???


    ? :Smilie:

----------


## s-tanya

> ?





> ?


  ,       "114-   ",        .      ,     ...               .    ,   ,    -.   ,    ...

----------


## SvetaKartinka

!
  2-:   2.9 " " 643,       "" ( -    ?)    .
 !    :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ( -


  ?     ?      .

----------

> !
>   2-:   2.9 " " 643,       "" ( -    ?)    .


 ,   2.9 "   "    ,      ,            .         " ",       (    ).
  ,      ,       "     "     2.9 .

----------

!!!                   ,       2.9,    2.8      ?

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

2 ,      2011.14.27        .  :Frown:

----------


## SvetaKartinka

2.8???

----------


## SvetaKartinka

> ?     ?      .


   2.8    ?!  :Wink:

----------


## SvetaKartinka

> ,   2.9 "   "    ,      ,            .         " ",       (    ).
>   ,      ,       "     "     2.9 .


      1,    ,     2.9!    643,     ,       ? ))

----------


## saigak

> 2011.14.27


       .    .

----------

> .


     ,   



> -.


      .         ,       114  115

----------


## Bucom

> ,       114  115


      ,     .

----------


## SvetaKartinka

2-  2011     " " :  4.28.3 !!!! 
 :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> 


 . ., .,    #1  .

----------


## Bucom

> 2-  2011     " " :  4.28.3


  ,      -  ..    ,  ,  .,       2-.

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .


          31.12.11  /  ( ..  ) ?

----------

, ,   -   //?

  2011.   2278
  2011.  2089
  2011.  2089 

    (189)   ,    .     ..
5.7.  ,     
 ?

  , .

----------

> 2011. 2278
>   2011. 2089
>   2011. 2089


  :yes:

----------

**, . 

**,   .    2-   ,     (  2012 ),   ==

----------

** ,  !   :Big Grin:

----------

> , .


,         :Redface: 
,    ==   :Embarrassment: 


  :  ,  ,     ...

----------

30  2010     2011 .  ,    ,    .       01  2011 .   .    ,    ,      2011,     2010?    ,      2011 ?

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=34937

  ,      

*1.  ,   * 

,      ,      ,       5.5 .           ,         2011 .   , ,     ,    (  04.07.11  -4-3/10764). ,      .     .        .

*2.  ,   * 

         5.5  2-.          ,       .   ,     .     ,        ,       .  ,        ,      .          .

*3.  ,   * 

  ,        2011   ,    .    ,          5.7 .          2-  2011 .   ,     ,     . ,   ,      .    ,        .

*4.  ,   * 

 ,         2011    ,    .    ,     2011     2012  .          ,       5.4  5.5   .         5.3  .    ,     .    5.6      .

----------


## assol_79

> 2-  2011     " " :  4.28.3 !!!!


*SvetaKartinka*,       ?

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

> .    .


 , -      ))))

----------

, ,     4.28.4,    2.8  2.9   2-,     .      ,  ?

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

,      ,     30  2011 . 2     ???

----------

> 2-  2011     " " : 4.28.3 !!!!


    "   4.28.3           ,    ! 
    4.28.4,     2-  ...  ,     ?

----------

.      .

----------

> .     .


    (. ),            "",  ,      .

----------

> , ,     4.28.4,    2.8  2.9   2-,     .      ,  ?


     !!!   :        "     ",      2-   .         ,     ?

----------

.   .

----------

> : n/a
> 
>        .   .


   ,    ,        ,    .     ,    ?

----------

,   .  .  ,      .    .   2    ? :Redface:

----------



----------


## psg

2012 .  2-  2011      :   ?.1  ,        -?!    :Wink:

----------

,       2-

----------

!
 .       2-.  :    2011,    2-  /   2011.     2012.  ?

----------


## psg

> ,       2-


!  ,    ...

----------


## tatyana 7

> !
> , ,      ,        .  30%,
> ,        .  35%. 
>     .    ?





> *tatyana 7*,  ...



  -       9/13/35%,   30% .

----------

.  ,   ,   2011    .       ?        ?

----------

** ,  .

----------


## ZAO999

> ,        ,      .


-    .   ( ,,...)  ?

      ,       \     (   ..)

----------

*ZAO999*,   ...

 :   -  ...

----------

2-     4.28.3. *    9     ()*,     :     ,     .  ? ,   - ???  .

----------


## 2007

> ,   - ???


     .

----------


## Bucom

> 30  2010     2011 .  ,    ,    .       01  2011 .


 , ,  2011 ,     .    - .          ,    31.12    01.01.

----------

" "  4.28.4        ,   1 ,   2,     13%      35%.   ,   ""  ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> .       2-.  :    2011,    2-  /   2011.     2012.  ?


   ?  ?  .

----------


## 7

.        2- .  .        ?      .?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## 7



----------


## PS_XOM

> , ,  2011 ,     .    - .          ,    31.12    01.01.



    .     2010      2011 .        2011 .

----------

,  .  ,     2011 ( 2011.14.8)        .     ,     . (     "  - ").   ,  ?

----------

,   183      13 %.     ,    13 %?
  .    ,  1 .     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    13 %?







> ,  1 .     ?

----------


## ...

(2-)    1  ,     . 
            ,     3 ",    __%"     ,   . 
  5.5 "  "   ,    ,  . . ,     .

----------

:

1.        , - 60 .,  - 50085.,    4.1   ? 
   50085....  ,         (..  5 . ) 

2.     , -   (),        6 ?!           .       -  2-    ?
          ,   ?

3.          (-   -      ),        ?

----------


## s-tanya

> ,   
> 
>       .         ,       114  115


      ,   - ?     ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  .  ,     2011 ( 2011.14.8)        .     ,     . (     "  - ").   ,  ?


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,   - ?     ...
> __________________


,  .
    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> :
> 
> 1.        , - 60 .,  - 50085.,    4.1   ? 
>    50085....  ,         (..  5 . ) 
> 
> 2.     , -   (),        6 ?!           .       -  2-    ?
>           ,   ?
> 
> 3.          (-   -      ),        ?


1. 50085 -     ,  ,   .

2.  ?

3.          .  -   . 
   ,     .

----------

...            ...

  -        ...

----------

**,  ,  ,   .      ,  , , ,      ,      .
       5000  = 1000+1000+3000. , , .  3000*3 - , , .     .

----------

** ,      ...    5000,  ,   3*1000=3000     -  ...

,            10 ...   "   "     .231...   -  ...

----------

**, , ,   ,       .

----------

2011      : 2000   2010 ( ).
  2000   103  114.
,     ,            2000?

----------


## TinkerBell

!  :    .   2011.   2-:  :
4-10000
5-10000
6-10000
7-10000
8-10000
9-10000
10-10000
11-10000
12-10000
 :
5-10000
6-10000
7-10000
8-10000
9-10000
11-20000
12-10000
???
   !  :Smilie:

----------

*TinkerBell*,  **

----------

> ** ,      ...    5000,  ,   3*1000=3000     -  ...


            -,      .
  ,      .4.1   (   )
108- 24000, 116- 36000   108- 24000, 116- 26085?

2.  -    ( 1-)...  ,    2    .          ,   .  




> ,            10 ...   "   "     .231...   -  ...


       ?

3.                  12 ,   ,        10  -         ...

----------


## TinkerBell

** ,  !

----------

> ?


    .     -   ,  ,   .    )

----------

> -,      .
>   ,      .4.1   (   )
> 108- 24000, 116- 36000   108- 24000, 116- 26085?
> 
> 3.                  12 ,   ,        10  -         ...


1. *108- 24000, 116- 26085*
       .
  108     114 - 12000, 115 - 12000.

3.       ?

----------

. 
          :      .   .

----------


## Iriska2009

,   :
   2-  1 7,7.     .  ,     . - ,    / (     13%)

----------

> 3.       ?


!     !

----------

*Iriska2009*,

----------

231.     



> 1...  **  *10 *     .


26.11.2011 330-     ...   -          ...  ,    ...  10 ...

06.12.2011 -        ...              ,  ...  ,          -   ,        6- ... ,       ...



> ,               ,     ,         , **        .


      6- ,           ...
06.12.2011 + 3  = 06.03.2012
6-       ...

 7-   :



> ,            ,     ,       ,       ,  ,   ,       .          ,      .

----------


## 0311

http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=LAW;n=120857
     16  2011 . N -7-3/576@

----------


## Valentina1990

,     2   .   - ,   .              .

----------

!   ,      .  .

----------


## 65

!   ,   ? 

1 7,7 188   1,3,   
"    ,      : //[position()=2]/@
	  : 114
	:        ( : 24)

----------

> .


, ,   ?     -?

----------

> !   ,      .  .


http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/265473/

----------

> !   ,      . .


  -   .     .

----------


## Valentina1990

> , ,   ?     -?


, ,  , ..   2            ?

----------

*Valentina1990*,

----------

> -   .     .


  " ".     .       "  "  " "?

----------

,  .     -28.02.11  01.03.11  -        .  400   .    2-?  2  ? !!!

----------

> !     !


      .

----------

> ,  .     -28.02.11  01.03.11  -        .  400   .    2-?  2  ? !!!


,        .  . ..      ,     .

----------

> ,        .  . ..      ,     .


 ,    .

----------

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iriska2009

> *Iriska2009*,


, 1 7.7  7.70.535

----------

*Iriska2009*, 
1.     () - " /" -   2400 - :   
2.   - 
3.       :
  -  .1<>< />
 76.5<> -  68.1

----------

> , 1 7.7  7.70.535


     .
        .
     .
     "" ,        .

----------


## Iriska2009

,  , !     1,     -  ! !!!   :Smilie:

----------

> " ".     .       "  "  " "?


 ,  ...

----------


## Missis Osipova

4  2011     2012.    2011 .       ?

----------

*Missis Osipova*, 
  ,   2-

----------


## Missis Osipova

> *Missis Osipova*, 
>   ,   2-


               ?      4,28,3?

----------

- ...

----------


## Missis Osipova

> - ...


 ..                  5,5

----------

,     ...      -      ...

----------

,    2-  1   2012.2.28?    .

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

"      ..." 
     ??

----------

, ,    2-  ,   . 217 .      ?

----------

**, ...  -   .28) .217

----------

> **, ...  -   .28) .217


!

----------


## Raspberry

.  :yes:              ,     ? ==   =?      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> 


-         .  (  )       ""  .

----------

!
    .   ?     ?   ?    ,       ,  ?

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

> .

----------

**,

----------

> **,


,  .  ,      )

----------


## eVentys

,      ?

----------


## Raspberry

*eVentys*,   - ,    .  :yes:

----------


## eVentys

*Raspberry*,

----------


## 1

-     :      1  28 ,    28 .   2        (  )    (  )?   ,   .   ,      , ..         . 
  -   ,    1       .

----------

> -     :      1  28 ,    28 .   2        (  )    (  )?   ,   .   ,      , ..         . 
>   -   ,    1       .


        .   -  .

----------


## ˸

> ,     ? ==


  ....  :yes:

----------

> .              ,     ? ==   =?      ?


  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 ... ...

----------


## saigak

> ... ...


        .   ==.     ....  ,         .

----------


## ira123

,!   2,       ?     ?   .   4.28  .

----------


## saigak

> !  2,


?




> ?


  ....      ...

----------


## ira123

4.28  .

----------


## saigak

"",    .

----------


## ira123

> "",    .

----------


## as-ya

,          1 ,     ==?!

    ?    ?    ?                      ?

----------

*as-ya*, -   ?

----------


## ollba

2      17.11.2010,    ?

----------

!!!!  , !  :Frown:     2-     !  2011        .  2012.    .   ,      ????    . 5.4, 5.5  5.7.???? 

5.3.    12220 , 
5.4.    11856 .
5.5.    11856 
5.7.  ,     364 .

       364 ??? ????

   ,  ==????? :Cry:

----------


## Zlata84

!   .
        ???

----------

,     ...
      2011 .
   ""  ?
  ""  ?  ? 
, ...

----------

> ???


     ,        2 .

----------


## Raspberry

> ....


.




> ?


 .  31.12.2011 .       ,      .  :Frown: 



> .


 ?        ,       /,     ?  :Confused:

----------


## Zlata84

> ,        2 .


.     ???     ...     2011 ...?

----------


## as-ya

> *as-ya*, -   ?


 (-)           (  )

----------

*as-ya*,  ...      ...   ...

----------


## as-ya

> *as-ya*,  ...      ...   ...


  ... ... 1560  4  2011 (3- )

  ,    -     /    !

----------


## olynka1403

!!     ...    ..            ???                   ...... ???

----------

> !!     ...    ..            ???                   ...... ???


     ,  ,      .   ,      ... :yes:

----------


## Natalishka

,    ,  :      , !

----------

.       01.01.2011  30.04.2011
01.03.2011  30.04.2011     .
     (400+1000),          . , , ,

----------


## sudmarvik

,  .
 , -,   
   :

   2008-2010 :
-     .  

  2011:
-      

-    2011   :
    13 % - 66.4 - 68.1
      -2  ....
.     .
   2011,     , .

----------

,  2000  
,      3000.     .   ?
/ 15000-(3000+3000+3000+400+400+400) 10200*13%/=624
/ 15000 (2000+2000+2000+400+400+400) 7200*13%/=1014
  390,     ?

----------


## tomaVC

.  .       ,  4,28,   ,   .  :   - 5.01,  . ,   5.02. , ,        ? .

----------


## Bucom

> 





> :   - 5.01,


  4.28       4.28.4 , ,

----------


## Bucom

> .    .    2011,     , .


.  ,       .   .

----------

,       ,          ?

----------


## 4000

! !
     .       . 
   . 
,  ?

----------


## 1

,     ,    = =?

----------


## sudmarvik

> .  ,       .   .


  , .     2009-2010   %     ,           %  .
        2011.

   :  "         2011  2  ?"  
   ... :Redface:

----------

> ! !
>      .       . 
>    . 
> ,  ?

----------

,  ,   -   ?

----------


## indigo9067

!    2-,       . ,    5.02 -  ....      ( 5.02) .       .   4.8.....   " "  5.02?

----------

.    -/ -2000
  103- 400 
  2  -108- 1000 
  114-1000     115- 1000 ?
 ?

----------


## Tanyatr

/  ,           . .

----------



----------


## **

,  .
   : 
       2011      ,       ,     ,  
       -2 ? 

   :    ,   ,   ,      2011 ,            (  )     (     ).          ,           -   ,  ,  - , . 

 :       ,                ? 

  ,  == ,        . 

   -    =,  -, ""  .

----------

> 


 ...

----------


## selena-1972

!       :     +  ,  ,       ,          ,   ,       2- ?

----------


## Iriska2009

!  :   2-  1 7,7 535 ,      -     114/108.  ,     - -     (    114). ? ?

----------

*Iriska2009*,   537 ,   .    ,     .

----------


## Iriska2009

-      .    -. (

----------

> -      .    -. (


   :

< ="114" =".00" /> 

   114   108? 
 108   114.

----------


## Iriska2009

,   -  . -. !

----------


## ***

, ,-  .(    ) 


,  .
   :
       2011      ,      ,     , 
       -2 ?

   :    ,   ,   ,      2011 ,            (  )     (     ).          ,           -   ,  ,  - , .

 :       ,                ?

  ,  == ,       .

   -    =,  -, ""  .

----------


## 77

, ,     2011 .    2012,      ""  2011 ?

----------



----------

,     2 ,    !!!     ,    !!!

----------


## aleksyana

,            .   1,5  3  -50 ,          .?

----------

,            ???

----------


## saigak

> ,  ==


  :yes:      .






> ,     2 ,    !


  .   .    .

----------


## 888

, ,      9%,     ,      ,     ,    .  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,    -       ,            .        ,   .

----------


## 88

> ,    -       ,            .        ,   .


        ,    ,       , ?

----------


## saigak

.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 23

4,28,    :

    : 3
    : 1
        : 0
       : 0
 ,   : 0
 : 0
  : 0
  : 0

 ,    : 0
 : 
 : 
	    ,      : /@
	  : 5.02
	:    ( : 43)

	    ,      : /@
	  : 5.02
	:   XML 2-   ( : 47)

	    ,      : //@
	  : 1
	:  :  ( : 48)

    ?

----------

!
  :        2-    :
1.   ,         1,5  3- ,   50 ;
2.      4000 ,    . 
 ,     ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,    1   322    "    2011  ."       ,   ,  .:-(

----------

,,      :Smilie: ,            ,  2-   .  ,    ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> ,    1   322    "    2011  ."       ,   ,  .:-(


 ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

.           ?      .    ,     .

----------

> .           ?      .    ,     .


          ,   ,         .    (   )

----------


## C

,       4.28.4?      ,             ,    12? 
   1    ,          ?

----------

> ,,     ,            ,  2-   .  ,    ?


   ? :Smilie:

----------


## C

**,   ,      .

----------


## C

#1404   ,     .    -     2        ,      .

----------


## Zlata84

!
 !      2  2011         -        .        - 10002   - 10002...?  :Redface:

----------


## C

*Zlata84*,   110

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,   110


 .        5.5    -    ,      .             ?   ?

----------


## C

*Zlata84*,   ,     2-     ,    .    .

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,   110


         110   1 8.2 :Frown:

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,   ,     2-     ,    .    .


  ,         . :Frown:      ?

----------


## C

118  ,     2010  . 110 - , 118 -

----------


## C

> ,


     ,     ,   .

----------


## TCher

:   2011      ,          1,5 ,       2-? 
   !

----------


## Bucom

> 2-    :


1. 
2.  2760     503   4000 .

----------


## Zlata84

!   .             .        2011      35      420   .                 .    .   .      50  -   ...       ...                  .    .                .        .              .       2012. :Frown:

----------

> :   2011      ,          1,5 ,       2-?

----------


## saigak

> .


  : =0,                -     .

----------


## NastasiaD

?      -...
,      "" - ""    ?

 , -...  11 .... :Frown:

----------


## Zlata84

> : =0,                -     .


      0,2%     2011      -     .

----------


## Zlata84

> ?      -...
> ,      "" - ""    ?
> 
>  , -...  11 ....


         0,2%.                                                      2011.                .          .       35              -  .    .                . :Frown:

----------


## Zlata84

> : =0,                -     .


             ...    ?            ?

----------

50 ..   ...

----------


## Zlata84

> 50 ..   ...


  .         ...       .

----------

3-    ?

----------


## Zlata84

> 3-    ?


      30       .

----------

...    -      2-...

P.S.    ,      ?

----------


## Zlata84

> ...    -      2-...
> 
> P.S.    ,      ?


                  ...                      .

----------

*Zlata84*,        ...  ,          ?
           ...  , ,    ,     -    ?

----------


## TomTom2

!   "   7.7",  2.3 (7.70.321).     2-  2011   . , ,  -       ?         ,    - .      ?  !

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,        ...  ,          ?
>            ...  , ,    ,     -    ?


   .                  35 .    .                 50           420  ...     .                     .

----------

...        ...  "" ...

,  50 .. -   2-

----------


## Zlata84

> ...        ...  "" ...


         .     .         .          -    .      ???...           . . :Frown:        !   10   .    .
       .    .

----------


## NastasiaD

....   ,    " "    ..., -    " "    ?

   - ...., ,   2008   ,            , ,  .

----------

...   ,  50 .. ,       ,          ...

 -   -     ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> **,   ,      .


,     ,    1  7.7,
          -      ,   .

:      ,        ,    1  ?

----------


## Zlata84

[QUOTE=;53631671]     ...   ,  50 .. ,       ,          ...

 ?   ?              ...                .
   ...     .     15       . 
:          ?   -0???            ?

----------

-    20%    .123

----------


## Zlata84

> -    20%    .123


      ,       ?            ? .

----------


## Zlata84

> -    20%    .123


 .    .           ?

----------

-     20%    .123       ...

----------


## Zlata84

> -     20%    .123       ...


      ?    ?

----------

...    ...

----------


## Zlata84

> ...    ...


          .  ! :Redface:

----------

> !   .             .        2011      35      420   .                 .    .   .      50  -   ...       ...                  .    .                .        .              .       2012.


   ,          300 000         ,      /.            .

----------


## Zlata84

> ,          300 000         ,      /.            .


   420 .    ... .

----------

> ?    ?


    .     ,      .    ,  ,     .,     .       -.

----------

,...    4.28.4....  2....      ???       ...  -  ??? 
   ...      ??      2010    2011???

----------

> 420 .    ... .


    ,   ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## Zlata84

> .     ,      .    ,  ,     .,     .       -.


 .         .   ,         .                  .     .                -         .

----------


## Zlata84

> ,   ,   ,    ,   .


       .             .             .

----------

> .             .             .


  - ...          / ?

    .      ,   -    .    -   ,         .    3 . ,         ,   .     ,  ,   . , ,       ,     , ..  420 ..       .

----------


## Zlata84

> - ...          / ?
> 
>     .      ,   -    .    -   ,         .    3 . ,         ,   .     ,  ,   . , ,       ,     , ..  420 ..       .


          .                         2 .            2                            .               .           6 ...      .    50     ...?

----------

2-   8.2 (8.2.13.219), . (2.5.46.1).      ,      114,   115  .   .  ?

----------

,       4.28.4      ,        !  

    .
  : 
  : NO_NDFL2_7703_7703_7703212509770301001_20120311_26FB23E3-3F8D-8746-B134-D599E23A046B.xml
  : 11.03.2012
  :     

    : 8
    : 1
        : 0
       : 0
 ,   : 0
 : 0
  : 0
  : 0

 ,    : 0
 : 
 : 
	    ,      : /@
	  : 5.02
	:    (43)

	    ,      : /@
	  : 5.02
	:   XML 2-   (47)

	    ,      : //@
	  : 1
	:  :  (48)

----------


## saigak

> 2011


, ,      ... .

----------


## Bucom

> : 5.02


      5.02.      ,   .

----------

,Bucom.

----------


## 2009

:

"           ,         (),    .      ,     ,     10.07.2007. 62  20.01.2012."

     ???

----------

*Bucom*,  !!

----------

?      ..

----------

!  
   25  .      ,      :
    2011.        .    2010  2011     .     1 .        .  :
2010 
1.	       
2.	  , ,          
3.	    2011   2010          (            )
2011 
1.	       
2.	  , ,          
        300 ,      (   -  )



    , ..  2010   -   =,  ,      2011  ( ,      2010 )    2011  ==,           .
, ,  .   ,   ,        2010   **   ,           ,    ,  ,        ,        .

  2010 .  ,   2011   ,     ,    2010.   ==.           ,        .  ,  ,      1      ,  . 
        ,        (         ,   )
    .     2011        .
 ?
 , ,     .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?      ..


 !!      2,38..  !! :Wow:

----------


## OKOLA

, , ""   ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...
> :      ,        ,    1  ?


.     .   ---- () .

----------


## Skazo4ka

1)	   .     ,         .    ,             (      )??
2)	  ,    .            ,         .??

----------


## Skazo4ka

1 :      2011.    108   ?     114  115...        ,     .        .

----------


## saigak

> (      )??







> ,    .


     ?   ?
         .

----------


## KocmosMars

.   (  )  2011   .    (  )   .       . ?

----------


## saigak

> . ?

----------


## Skazo4ka

> ?   ?


  ,     , /    -  :Redface:       ,     .         -   ...  ,        (    ,     ).            :Smilie: 
p.s.        -

----------


## saigak

> .         -   .


    ,   .        ,        .
     ,        .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,        .


  .

   .                  ?   2-     ?

----------


## saigak

> .


  .




> ?


,          2  




> 2-     ?


,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

*saigak*, 
.   .   . 
1.      .  (  ).    . ,         ?
2.    ,       (.        ?)   ?

----------


## saigak

> .







> .  (


      .

----------


## ira NEVA

:Cool:

----------

,
     2011. 2-     .    ,    400   ,      40000   ..    .   .    2-?????       ,  , ?????

----------


## Tatarin_

,        2,     - 5.02,    6.1  7      .         6.1 ?

----------


## lubezniy

5.02 - -  .

----------


## 7

!
 ,     06.12.2011    1151078?   1,     ,   ,    ..1   -  .

----------


## Tatarin_

> 5.02 - -  .


,    6.1.0,   , ,   6.2, 6.3 !  -     ?  ,  ?

----------


## 7

..   ..            ,    ,  2012 .    ,    ,     ,           2011 ,     2-  2011 .    ,   .2 . 223   ,            ,     .    ,  ,         ,    ,      .         ,     , ,         2011 .   ,  , ,    :     ,   ,     . 
    ,         ?   , ?

----------


## Katerina81

, ,    ,      2011.,       ?

----------

-    2-,  
02 2760 - 5000, 503 - 40000
05 2012 - 22886,8 
05 2760 - 73570,28
06 2760 - 38075,24



103 - 1600
114 - 6000
115 - 4000

    ,   ,    ,       400    4 ,

----------

?
?

----------

:

 -   183   2011 ,    1  - 3 ?

----------

> -    2-,  
> 02 2760 - 5000, 503 - 40000
> 05 2012 - 22886,8 
> 05 2760 - 73570,28
> 06 2760 - 38075,24
> 
> 
> 
> 103 - 1600
> ...


  15.05.  30.05

----------

> 


?

----------

> -   183   2011 ,    1  - 3 ?


"1"    ...   ,          ...

----------

> "1"    ...   ,          ...


,     )))) 

   ?-)

----------

> ?


    140 ,           1,5

----------

?

  ?

----------

> ?
> 
>   ?

----------

(103): - ... 4*400 = 1600
     40000   ...

  1-  (114): - ... 6*1000 = 6000

  2-  (115): - ... 4*1000 = 4000

----------

.     ,      .     + ( ) ,    13%     .    ,          13%  30%   .  ,   ?

   .

----------

: "2"  "3"

----------

> : "2"  "3"


   2 . "  :    -".     : 
"  ,   N -7-3/909@,   2011        ,      .  ,           ,    ,                 ."

----------

**,    ...

----------

> **,    ...


  ,  ?     ,

----------

...

----------

> ...


 1. -  ?

----------

... ...  ,   2.3 -  ...
 :Smilie:

----------

> ... ...  ,   2.3 -  ...


    2  ,    2  3 .  ,  . :
"     
 /: (    )
 : ( ,   )
 : (  ,  )
 :    - "

----------

...  ...
 ?     ...

----------

> ...  ...
>  ?     ...


.   2   ,   3  ....   ...   ,   -    :Frown: ((

----------

... ,  ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## 7

, ?((((((       ,     2010    2011.  1       2011 ..  ?        10 ? .

----------

> ... ,  ...


      6  2011 . N -7-3/909@
       ,           :Smilie: ))

----------


## Romahka-ru

SOS:      (     (    )  )           .  2010  2-     (   ).    2011 ?????? .....

----------

**,  *   9%  13%*...     ...

  -         2.3

 :       ...      -,    ...    -       ...

,  ...   ...       ...

----------


## saigak

> 2010  2-     (   ).    2011 ??????


  .           .

----------


## 7

!!    ..     :Smilie:    ..

----------

*7*, ...  ,   - ?

----------


## Romahka-ru

> .           .


  .... ....   .   -   .  :Lupa:

----------


## Romahka-ru

...

----------

*7*,    "   "       ... ...

..        ...

----------


## 7

> *7*,    "   "       ... ...
> 
> ..        ...


  ,         2010 ,     2011,      / 2011       , .         2012 ?    .. ....

----------

2011,       2011 ,      ...

----------


## 7

> *7*,    "   "       ... ...
> 
> ..        ...


  !
      ..        2011 ,    2011    2012.. .. :Wow:     ..  ....
   ,      ?        ?    ?     2011      ?

----------

:          2011 ...  ( 2010  2012)   ...

----------


## 7

> *7*,    "   "       ... ...
> 
> ..        ...


  .   ..     ,         2011 ?    2010     2011?    2011     , .    2012 .....?

----------


## 7

, !      ))))) ! :Wow:

----------


## 7

> 2011,       2011 ,      ...


,        ..            ,    ,  2012 .    ,    ,     ,           2011 ,     2-  2011 .    ,   .2 . 223   ,            ,     .    ,  ,         ,    ,      .         ,     , ,         2011 .   ,  , ,    :     ,   ,     .

----------

...    ?

 :        2011   2011...

      -          31.12.2011

 ?

   2011   2010 -     2010 -      2011...

----------


## rendo

2,     (    ):

-     ,      (    10 ).
-   1     2  (  ),    2      1     
-   3   " "      (.   )     (..  )
-         2011,      2012,          5.5 "  "  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      (    10 ).


  ++  




> 1


 




> (..  )


  :yes: 




> 5.5 "  "

----------


## NastasiaD

> ++


 ,      ...         ....
    -  ,       .

    ++ ?
   ,  ,     .

----------


## rendo

> ++


saigak, . 

    2 ,   ,  ,  ,      . 
 ,     ,   ? 

   2    -          2  (   )+  + .

----------


## saigak

> 2    -          2  (   )+  + .


,   2  ,    .         XML.    ,    .



> ,     ,   ?

----------


## qwertik

.  ,     (             )   5  : 
5,3 (  ) =   
5,4 (  ) =     
5,5 (  ) =    
5,6 (   .)=    (..5,6= .5,5 - .5,3)

----------


## nak116

-  .    ?   ,   -  .      .1  -   .   ?
 ,    ,            ,..   .      31.12.11   .
 ,    2011               2012?

----------


## MarinaL

,  ,      -  .
 2011    ,             .
1. 2-    ? 
2.   -     , , ,     ?

----------

... 2-    ...

----------


## MarinaL

**, ..  . 
  .    20 ,     ?

----------

...         2011 ...

----------


## MarinaL

**, .

----------


## MarinaL

**,       ,   ,         2011    ,       ?

----------

*MarinaL*, ...     * 2011*  -      ...      , ..      2011 ... ...

----------


## MarinaL

**,     ,        .       01.04.
1.   01.04.     ,     2  ?  -    ?
2.      2011.  15  2011.,         2-  16  2011.?
    ,   -    .

----------

1. 
 -  ...
2.

----------

:Frown:            (1464).        ?

----------


## MarinaL

**,   !!!

----------


## rendo

2   , ..    -    /     ? (    )

----------


## nak116

1534 -

----------

52 ...,    :

,         -  ,     :
-    ;
-    ;
-       ???? 

!

----------

**,   -   ...

----------

**, . 
      ,     .

----------

3 ...

----------

ϻ  11, 2012 >  .    > 

*  2-    * 

_     ,         .    2-   ?_

      .         29.12.08  -6-3/979   ,              ,     . , ,       ,        .

_        ,    ?_

 ,       ,           .       .

()  ,    3-

----------

. , .    ,      ,   ,         ?    .    ,    ,   .   -     .

----------

,     ,   /        .

----------


## saigak

> ,         -  ,     :
> -    ;


  ,  .      .

----------


## saigak

> ,


  .    

        , 




>

----------

, ,  2-    2010,    4.28.4   ,       4.28.4,         ,  ?           ?

----------

-      -2  2011?   ...  .         ... ?

----------


## saigak

> -2  2011?


 .  , ,    .

----------

*saigak*, 



> 4.28.4,


   ,    , ..    ?

----------

> *saigak*, 
> 
> 
>    ,    , ..    ?


 ,         ,     ,        ?

----------

! ,     .       .

----------


## saigak

> ! ,     .       .


?       ....       ...

----------


## MarinaL

**,     ,          :
1                ,                ().      3  223  . ,  2-  2011   .      .
 .2
 ???

----------

> 4.28.1   ....   -        .   !!


    ,        ,     - ...
         ,     "   MS WORD"

----------


## saigak

> MS WORD"


 



> ..


  .    .

----------


## saigak

,       .     .    400  ,     \      40 .    ? 3  7?

----------


## Bucom

> - ...


E  ,   4.28.4.     .       , , .

----------


## NastasiaD

> 1534 -


:    ,
        -       "" -   ,        .

 :
http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...rogram_tester/

----------

!     ,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

.   - ,         2-      .       ?

----------


## 7

> :    ,
>         -       "" -   ,        .
> 
>  :
> http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...rogram_tester/


 !!   !!!    !!

----------


## Bucom

> .   - ,         2-      .       ?


  .          ,     " "  "  ".     -     -         . .           .                             .     (  )       .

----------

...  ...        ( )

----------


## Fraxine

*Bucom*, .       (""    ). ,     :Frown: .

----------

,  () .     ,          .    .         2011.           01.01.2012  .  .

----------

.       .

----------


## YUM

> ...  ...        ( )


**        ! 
  "" .   ,      " 8-". 
   ,       STREET.DBF    :



> 7842    40298564000 8-                                    78000000000130600      7842    40298564000  8-                              78000000000130600 ...


     " "  " ."
-   , ,    ""   .  :Wink:

----------

*YUM*,    ...

          ,        "":
1. ,  
2.         80%-90%

----------


## Zelena

.     (  )  - ,     ?     .

----------


## nak116

.   1 8  .  ( -  ).
 ,    2012   2011    .
  ,     . 
        .""      ,    ,    . 
   ...

----------

*nak116*, ..  ""???
   ?

----------


## nak116

> *nak116*, ..  ""???
>    ?

----------

...

----------


## nak116



----------

""...

      ...    ...    -

----------


## nak116

> ""...
> 
>       ...    ...    -


,   . - http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=LAW;n=126891

..      . . .. ==.   ...

----------


## 5

.    ,    .     .          -  .     .  .     ,      ?

----------


## Zelena

> .     (  )  - ,     ?     .


   ?

----------

*Zelena*,       -  .  ,   -  .

*5*, .

----------


## nak116

. -

----------

,  2-  1 8.2.     ?      ,    5 . ,      .

----------


## 5

.   2  ?    .   ?

----------


## nak116

> ,  2-  1 8.2.     ?      ,    5 . ,      .

----------


## Zelena

> *Zelena*,       -  .  ,   -  .


 , . ,    ,   . 50   , .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


         .      ?

----------

*Zelena*,   :Smilie:

----------


## nak116

> .      ?


 .   .              ,

----------

,        ,   , .

----------


## nak116

> ,        ,   , .


,         ..))))       ?  ...

----------

... ,    -  ...     ,                     ?

----------

. , ,    ,       2011   1 77 ?  ,      ?     ˻ ?
.

----------

> . , ,    ,       2011   1 77 ?  ,      ?     ˻ ?
> .


.  7.70.537      ,   ,   - "".

----------

.         .  3     .   .

 10000
 10000
 200



 20000
 20000
 0

  ? /  !!! 2011

----------


## Flana

,  !     ,   .  :  2011  /  .     (    ). /    .      ,     ,      ,   . ? , ,   .      :   ,      . ?        ?  !

----------


## Flana

,  :   ,      .    ,      .    :Frown: (

----------

,     
 2-   





> ,     ,      ,   . ?



    , ..

----------


## Flana

:Smilie:

----------


## Flana

?  - ?      .

----------

?     -     .  ,  .
    .     ?

----------

> ?  - ?      .


2-   ,

  ,   ,

----------

*Flana*,     , ..        ,     ,    .    2-,  ==.     ,   .

----------

> ,  2-  1 8.2.     ?      ,    5 . ,      .


    ?      49 : "  2-   8.2 (8.2.13.219), . (2.5.46.1).      ,      114,   115  .   .  ?"
    ?      47,   .   ?

----------

,   ,   ?

----------

==.

----------

> .  7.70.537      ,   ,   - "".


    ,     , ?

----------


## .

2011 .    .  13%.        .    30  2011.        30%.      2        1  2.    .

----------

> ==.


  ?

----------

!
  ,      ( ) ,     2 ?

----------

> ?


   123-



> ()  (   () )       ,      ,   
>      20   ,    ()

----------


## Flana

P
**,     . /  , ..  /        ,     :Frown: (((

----------


## BeginBUH

, ,  100    , . :Smilie: 
1)       2011   2011     ,   4 . 2011  ,      . , ,    .   2-     - 2011?   , ,    ?
2) , , ,   2012.       2011   .           2011?      2012.     2011 -   (     )?  ..  ?

----------

1. 
2.

----------


## BeginBUH

!!!!!

----------


## BeginBUH

31  2012. , ,     2011   ,   2-    2011- 2011?       2012,         2011?

----------


## Iv8

, .
     2011. 1  -  .   10      (.. 10    ,  ..).

1.  2-     06-12 ?      .
2.   -  ,      10 , ..   2012 ?

----------


## BeginBUH

:Frown:     . 
    .
1)     2011 -      2010 ?
2)     2010    2011   2-?
2) , ,    2011.    2011.      .    2011.  ""?

----------

. 7.7   2    ?     ,  ... ,  - ...

----------

. 7.7   2    ?     ,  ... ,  - ...

----------


## Raspberry

**,      "  ",   "   "   ,         - 2011.  ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

*BeginBUH*,      ?  1     .   ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2.   -  ,      10 , ..   2012 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2)     2010    2011   2-?







> 1.  2-     06-12 ?      .


. -

*Iv8*, *BeginBUH*,     (   ),   .



> 1)     2011 -

----------

:     ,       .           ,     .            ?

----------


## BeginBUH

> . -
> 
> *Iv8*, *BeginBUH*,     (   ),   .


   ,   .     1622    ( 1623).      .
. .   - 2011        ,  ,      2-   .

----------


## Iv8

*Raspberry*, 

    , -,   - .

"                ,     **           () (.2 .223 )".

, ,  /  10 ,  2-    . ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,  /  10 ,  2-    . ?


  :yes: 



> ,   .     1622    ( 1623).      .
> . .   - 2011        ,  ,      2-   .


.     , ,    .  -   ,   ,   /   .     ,    ,    .   .    .           .    .  :yes:

----------


## BeginBUH

> .     , ,    .  -   ,   ,   /   .     ,    ,    .   .    .           .    .


    . !

----------


## Iv8

> 


.

----------


## katya838383

:  1     2000,   2012 (     :Frown:  ).   2-   2011.  (     )    ,     / ( 2000). ,   ,   ?  ?      ?

----------

,

----------


## .

.      223  2.                 ,                ().

----------

> ?      49 : "  2-   8.2 (8.2.13.219), . (2.5.46.1).      ,      114,   115  .   .  ?"
>     ?      47,   .   ?


   "   "? (     )

----------


## Bucom

> .      223  2.                 ,   ...


     .         -  ...

----------


## .

> .         -  ...


.     ,   .   .223 .2         .     ,,,      ,   2     ,  . = .

----------

,   , .   2   2011   1   1 ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,     ,  . = .


    .     -    .    -   .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   , .   2   2011   1   1 ?


,  1 .  ... 2 . .   .      .

----------


## Novic

,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> . 7.7   2    ?     ,  ... ,  - ...


    .



> ,      "  ",   "   "   ,         - 2011.  ,  .


   .     -  ,       ?
  ,  .   ,,  2 .        : 103-800,114-24000,       114 - 12000, 115 - 12000?  ?

----------

,  ,     ,   1 7.7    7.70.027  4.5 7.70.535

----------


## koshhka

> ,  ,     ,   1 7.7    7.70.027  4.5 7.70.535


**,        2-



> .  7.70.537      ,   ,   - "".

----------

, !      !!!,      52 (((
    ???? /    ?    ,           ?
        2   1  2?
  1  , ?   2        ?    2  ???

----------

,      52,   ?  2    .?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      52,   ?  2    .?


   2-        2011 .   52  (  ).    / ( )    (   )    52 .    :  =  = .

----------

2    ,  4.28.4 -      103 (400). . ?    , 4.28.3? 
   -      ?

----------


## Alisca

:    2011   1     150 ,  400,   ,      20   . 5.3,  ,     ?

----------

,        ,     -       ?

----------


## Alisca

**,  , , ,  103   4,

----------


## latimerija

.  ..  :Embarrassment: 
 2  2011 -   . .    (43 000 . )   3 .          .       ..      ?
 !!!!!

----------

> **,  , , ,  103   4,


,    (2012    ,     ). 
      ?

----------


## Alisca

**,        ,

----------


## Alisca

> :    2011   1     150 ,  400,   ,      20   . 5.3,  ,     ?


   -         .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       ,   ,  CheckXML    "    "  ???

----------


## Ergant

,        1,5 ,      ,      1,5 .   2  ,   . ,    ?.

----------

*Raspberry*,   , .  ...  :Smilie:

----------

,     2-            ,    ,        ?

----------


## TomTom2

!        250 000 .      .2-?      2-      ( 403)?

----------

> ?






> 250 000 .


- ?

----------


## Ergant

#1665!..  :Help!:

----------


## Alisca

*Ergant*,    ,       .

----------

,    "    ".  1201   ?   ,  ...

----------


## Ergant

> *Ergant*,    ,       .


  !

----------

> **,      "  ",   "   "   ,         - 2011.  ,  .


   .*Raspberry*, ,  ,,   .
    -  ,       ?
 :Smilie: ).   1- - 114,   - 115.

----------

> "   "? (     )


  .        :  114, 115, 116.     2-,   .....     ?

----------

> ,    "    ".  1201   ?   ,  ...


 .......

----------

**,        ?

, 2510           (, )   ,     , , ,     

  4800

----------

Check    2-.        ,      !

----------

**,   "" ...         ?

----------


## YUM

> Check    2-.        ,      !


    "" .
             ,   ...  ...
     tester238    ...
(  ,     !)
 ,      "   ",   2    .
:  CheckXMLplusNdfl2011
 ,      ""

----------

, ,   - 2   ( ),       . 5.5-5.7 
 ?   ?     ,   -      ?      ?

----------

> :  CheckXMLplusNdfl2011
>  ,      ""


!

----------

,    ,   ,   .  13% .     2- ? ..              .       ?.

----------


## saigak

> 2- ?

----------

1011   -  ?

----------


## natali.m

,

----------


## TomTom2

#1669 "- ?" 


  (   )  ,

----------


## Raspberry

**, **,  .  :Big Grin:       ,    .    : --  .  :yes:   .  ,   .     ... ,   .      .       . , ,    . ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

*Ergant*,   .  :Frown:

----------

,         ,    3  .
1       
    ,   ,   ,       ,     .    ?
    ,     , ..   /    2012 .        .
     1         2 -  ,         . 
       .
   ,         , ..     .

----------

> **,        ?
> 
> , 2510           (, )   ,     , , ,     
> 
>   4800


  .    .     ,         -. 

..   4800      ?

----------

> **,   "" ...         ?


   ,    .    ,       ,    - .   ,    ,   .

----------

**,   -     ...  -   ...

----------

,  2011           .       - 2012?   ?

----------

4800

----------

> 4800


.    ?

----------

> **,   -     ...  -   ...


  ?  , , ?

----------

> ?


  8  2008 . N 3-5-04/380@

----------

> ?  , , ?


   ,      ,  **...

----------

> **, **,  .       ,    .    : --  .   .  ,   .     ... ,   .      .       . , ,    . ,  .


  :Smilie:   .     1 .          .     :Smilie: )

----------


## Raspberry

**,    .  :yes: 
   ,          ,    ,  -  ,      .   -    .    -   .        .  ,       ?  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

   .

 ...    .       ,     ,   +    .

----------

> 8  2008 . N 3-5-04/380@


,      -   .

----------

> ,      ,  **...


    -  ? -     ....

----------

> **,    . 
>    ,          ,    ,  -  ,      .   -    .    -   .        .  ,       ?  
> 
>    .
> 
>  ...    .       ,     ,   +    .


   .
   (   )         (!!!),    ?    ,          ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

,          .    ,   ,    .

----------


## ollba

1   2  , ..      ,  ,    ,   : 3-4,  8-10, 15. 1 7.7  537

----------


## Raspberry

*ollba*,  ,      ,    ,    ,       . , ,  - ,    .  :Frown:

----------

> -  ? -     ....


      ""...      13%  ?

 ...

----------

,    ,   
  2011     182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110?
        2012 ? ?

----------


## Matorka

!    . ,      2011 .  %       1,5 ,         ,     2011 ,              2012    1250     ,             ,      %       /.           / ,          ?     /    ,       ?   2012 .   1250    ,              2013 .?   -         (1250000 .)  13 %   ? .

----------


## ollba

*Raspberry*, 
        , -       .     -  ? ..  - ,       ?    .

----------


## Raspberry

(   1 ),    1-...    ,  .          .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

**, 18210102010011000110 -    2011,   2012.




> **,    ,   
>   2011     182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110?
>         2012 ? ?


 .

----------


## ollba

..  ,  ,   , .  ,  ,       ?    ,     ?    XML    .

----------

> ,          .    ,   ,    .


,   ,         .         "".   ,  .   .        .    ,       .  ,  ,  - .  ,,- .    -     -     .   ,    .          :Frown: (( 
      ?
   -         ?

----------


## Raspberry

...     ?      .   1 7.7  535,       537?

----------


## Raspberry

**, .    ,         ,    . 


> ?


 .


> ,     .


  .

----------

> **, 18210102010011000110 -    2011,   2012.
> 
>  .


 !!! 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> XML    .


  ,   XML  .  :yes:

----------

535.    ,   ,   1  ,,      1    2.    :        -      -      ,, .  , .   - -2.   "  2"   " "  ,      .

----------

[QUOTE=;53643844]
         (!!!),    ? QUOTE]

,,  ,  .          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> - -2.   "  2"   " "  ,      .


 . :Embarrassment:

----------


## ollba

" " -   "  2 ",          :Smilie:  
     XML      .

----------


## Mon-mon

> **,    . 
> ...  -    .    -   .        . .


,    .      .    ""    ?

----------


## Zlata84

!   ...?       .             1 .           2011.                  1 ,           .             ...     ?  :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=;53643963]


> (!!!),    ? QUOTE]
> 
> ,,  ,  .          ?


   ,   ,     .
     ,   -  .

**   .

----------

> !   ...?       .             1 .           2011.                  1 ,           .             ...     ?


   ,         "",     ,       .

----------


## Zlata84

> ,         "",     ,       .


   .              , ?

----------

[QUOTE= ;53644034]


> ,   ,     .
>      ,   -  .
> 
> **   .


   -?   ,-  .    :Smilie:

----------

> -?   ,-  .


1C   .  ,  . 

 -2011    ,        -  .

----------

> .              , ?


  - .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       #1664        ???  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

oksana.gromova83,       ,   ? -   ,   ...

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## koshhka

> 1C   .  ,  . 
> 
>  -2011    ,        -  .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436428&page=2   ,   " "   "",   "  "

----------


## C

,    ,      ..
 2-    ,      ..    ...          ..

----------


## C

2-    ,          ,     .         .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,      ..
>  2-    ,      ..    ...          ..


#1737        #1736,     .   2-   : "    ". ..    ,    -   ,  , ... ,    " ".

----------


## Bucom

> 19.03.2012 #1720     535. ...  1  ,,      1    2.


 ( )    537,  21.02.2012.  ,  "1 ".

----------


## Bucom

> ,       ,   ,  CheckXML    "    "  ???


   ,    (    ).      .

----------


## Raspberry

> ""    ?


 .     .  :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> .


. :    .

----------

!!!!        ,          2011.     2012,    2- 2012,              2011?

----------

> ""...      13%  ?
> 
>  ...


      .    ...

----------


## Bucom

> ,          2011.     2012,    2- 2012,              2011?


               .    2011 .,   "   2- 2012".

----------

> "   2- 2012".


..  ,   30   ,    10  2012      2-  2011 ?        2012   --.   ?

----------

,      -    2-?
 .      .
..       ? . ?
  13  35 .
        .

----------

> .    ...


?????

----------

,      ?    ,   .    ?   ?

----------

,     (   ),      ,          . ,     ,  .  -   ?

----------

?
 ?

----------

,     -   2011 .   (     , .   )
.11. 2011

----------


## artanya

.  ,          .         ,   2      ?

  .   ,     1   ?  , 1    .  :   3 .     2011  114, 115, 116.      .      114-2000, 116-3000.     .  ,     115 -1000,  114 - ,  116 - 6000.     ,     .      ,   .  ?
, , .

----------

> ,     -   2011 .   (     , .   )
> .11. 2011


 2-      ,    .
          .

----------

> ,          .         ,   2      ?


 .

----------

> 2-      ,    .
>           .


   107 ( )     ?   .11.2011  .12.2011.

----------

, -  ,               .       .           "" (   -       :Smilie: ))    ? 
 - ""    .        ,          .    ,    ,       - .

----------

> , -  ,               .       .           "" (   -      ))    ? 
>  - ""    .        ,          .    ,    ,       - .


    : 1 .    ?    "1"   ?        13%        ,      ...

----------

**,     .       ,   .

----------

..      .
  "" -   .
    1.
  -   .

----------


## Bucom

> ..  ,   30   ,    10  2012      2-  2011 ?        2012   --.   ?


.

----------


## **

,           2-,   .    -             2011 .      ...

----------

- ...  ,  ...

 ...

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,      ,    ,     : 0,        ?

----------


## Jogik

, ,      : 
: //@
: '2011' 
:   
 ???

----------


## fluffy

,   100    ,  ?  :Frown:

----------

*fluffy*, , ,  ,   :Smilie:  , ,     100 .   ,      .

----------


## fluffy

,      100      ?  ????

----------

*fluffy*,     ,   -       ?

----------


## fluffy

:     100    2011.    ,    ?

----------

*fluffy*,

----------

> , ,      : 
> : //@
> : '2011' 
> :   
>  ???


    , ,       ...  :

="2011"

----------


## fluffy

:Dezl:

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> *fluffy*,


      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


,      (     ** 2011 .)

----------


## so.nata

> , ,       ...  :
> 
> ="2011"


    ,         Wordpad,      "2011"..        . :Frown: 
    ?

   ..      Check      .
        , : 


> NO_NDFL2_7801_7801_7801450438780101001_20120320_50300095-2a1f-47f6-be9b-05e7b6eb4668.xml .   .
> 
>       5.02,      06.12.2011 .  -7-3/909@.
> 
>  ,  .


 ?        1 "" 8 (   )..

----------


## so.nata

[QUOTE=so.nata;53645906]    ,         Wordpad,      "2011"..        . :Frown: 

   : 




> / 
> 
> * 
> : //@
> : '2011'	
> :  * 
> 
>  1 (  1) ,,
> : @
> ...


- ?  -    ..

----------


## so.nata

[QUOTE=so.nata;53645906]    ,         Wordpad,      "2011"..        . :Frown:

----------


## acnewb

.
    .  .

  /   : 12500

     103  114.   ,      103  12400=4800,   114 121000=12000 : 16800.         .      "5.2  "?

----------


## saigak

> "5.2  "?

----------


## Fristyle

.  .     2  2011  2012  (6 ).     ,     2011  2012?

----------


## acnewb

> 


, .  .  ,       .    ,  -    ?     (  103: 12400=4800,   114: 121000=12000; : 16800)?

----------

> 2  2011  2012  (6 ).     ,     2011  2012?


  .
  .

----------

> ,  -    ?


  ( )    .

----------

> .


  .

----------

> 1 "" 8 (   )..


 .
  .. 5.02.

----------


## Missis Osipova

.     .
        .
 5.5    ,  .       .. .. ?

----------


## Bars1K

2011-    3- ?
  108    3000.      ?

----------


## Jogik

,      . ?

----------

> .


 , ?   3000 .



> .       .. .. ?


  ?

----------

> ,      . ?


 .

----------

> 2011-    3- ?
>   108    3000.      ?


       116  .
  ,   , .

----------


## Bars1K

> 116  .
>   ,   , .


  ,         .
  :        ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

?? 300   .   1

----------

*Bars1K*,    ?

----------


## Bars1K

**,  .
    2011-  .  .
        11-     3000,     3- .

 -     2-   ?

----------


## Jogik

> .


  ? ,  /    .   ,   .

----------


## Bars1K

> ,  .
>     2011-  .  .
>         11-     3000,     3- .
> 
>  -     2-   ?


  ,         .   :Embarrassment: 

   2011-  .
   ,   .     3000? (1000    +2000    )   ,     ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

heckXML+2 2011        20.03.12.

----------

*Bars1K*, ...

 ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Bars1K

**, ,      ...
     ?

103 - 400.  
114 - 1000.  ,   
118 - 2000.  ,   

  ,         :Big Grin:

----------

,    - (   )   ( )   156 .         .  . 
              ?
          -  -   ?  ? (. , -  ).

----------

...      114  118  :Smilie:

----------


## Bars1K

:

1.       2 ?
    4.1 :
114 - 12000
115 - 12000
(   280 000)

2.    1  1999 ...    ,   2006-   .    1000 ?

----------

1.  ...  2011   108 - 24000
2.

----------


## Bars1K

> ...      114  118


   !
  ?
  10 ,    280..

----------


## Bars1K

> 1.  ...  2011   108 - 24000
> 2.


    ...           2000.
   ,          ,  ,                122 (            )???

----------

> ?????


    ,   .  13%

----------

,    2000?

----------


## natali.m

,   ,          ?

----------

> ,   .  13%


     ?????

   :
  ,        ,     ...

----------

*Bars1K*,      ,    ...

----------


## Bars1K

**,   ,    ,     ?   ,  ,      ?    ...

, ,    1806,       :Embarrassment:

----------

*Bars1K*,    ... ...   114  118

    -      ,      :Smilie:

----------

2   1,     ...

----------


## Bars1K

> Bars1K,    ... ...   114  118


, )
    ...
 114  119(       )?

      ...
     , .     ,     ?

----------

, ,,.
         ????

----------

> 2   1,    ...


WordPad, .

----------


## Wtywa

. ,,       2...     ,            ?   ,        ?      ,      ,     ?         .          ;       1,5 ; /  ; ?                 ? ,   ,    !

----------


## YUM

> WordPad, .


 :yes: 
    Notepad++  
 ""    ( "+", ),       .  ,       **  .

----------

7

----------


## YUM

, ...



> . ,,       2...     ,            ?   ,        ?      ,      ,     ?


    /      
-     1 .               



> .


      ! ..         3-     .



> ;       1,5 ;


      .  -  ,       /  



> /  ;


      .




> ?


         ? 




> ?


2000 ,        .



> ,   ,    !


   , ,

----------


## HelenY

/           :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 7


,       .
  -   ,   - ... :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> /


 :yes:

----------


## Wtywa

:Smilie:

----------


## 65

! 

    2012    2  .    :   .
  ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

. .  :yes:

----------


## 65

> . .


,  ,  .      ?

----------


## Wtywa

,      2000  4800?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2000


  :yes:

----------


## Wtywa



----------

> , ,,.
>          ????


      , :Smilie:

----------


## Wtywa

, , -,  .

----------

> , , -,  .


 "",        ? :Smilie: ))
    2  3  ?

----------


## __

.      ,     ,       .       -  ,      ,    .  ?    ,

----------


## C

,   ..    ,          ..       !    -  ?

----------

*__*,         .

----------


## __

:


: [position()=1]//@
: '197236.17' 
:           3

 :Frown:

----------


## C

3      ?
        ,        ,   ? -     3,      .. .

----------

, ,       ,                .

  2-?

----------


## acnewb

103  114.        16800,      12500 .       ,  ,   ?

 , ,  ,      ,      .

.

----------


## C

,        ??      ?
    ?     ?     ,      ?

----------


## hobbityulya

*lubezniy*, 
, , , ,       428      2010.56.       .. 
 :Embarrassment: 
!

----------


## Storn



----------

.
, ,        2010     ,  2011   .      2011 ?
=,  =-   2010?
       -      .
.

----------

!
 ,  ,  2,  .5.5  .
  ,     -  .      
 ?    ?  ,  !

----------


## Bucom

> "",        ?     2  3  ?       ,


 .         ?  #1      16.09.2011 N -7-3/576@ "                        ".

----------

> ?


.

----------

> .
> , ,        2010     ,  2011   .      2011 ?
> =,  =-   2010?
>        -      .


  2011    2010   / 2-  .

----------

> *lubezniy*, 
> , , , ,       428      2010.56.       .. 
> 
> !


  :Wow: .
  4.29 (   :Big Grin: ).    2010.56    XML-.          . 
     2 :
-  
-  .

----------


## NataliaGor

4.29?     4.28? 
     , ?

----------


## _lyly_

> ????


2

----------


## Jogik

> .
>   .. 5.02.


,        ? ,     .   ,  , ,    5.1.   1   ,        5.1  5.2.

----------

> ,        ? ,     .   ,  , ,    5.1.   1   ,        5.1  5.2.


   .
.   2.

----------


## Jogik

! !    3   ,   2        .   ?

----------


## acnewb

> ,        ??      ?
>     ?     ?     ,      ?


    .    16800 .        (     = 12500 .).   -   ?

----------


## Valentina1990

,     "  4.27"  ?       ?

----------

> ,     "  *4.27*"  ?       ?


  4.29.
     XML-.

----------

> .    16800 .        (     = 12500 .).   -   ?


 =  .   = 0.

----------

> 4.29?     4.28? 
>      , ?


 



> -               ( 2-)  2011   :
> -           13.03.2012  3-5-06/410@
> -       .5.4  5.5      /   /
> -       .


    ,   4.29. 
 ..   4.28.4.

----------

> ! !    3   ,   2        .


    ?    1 ?



> ?


  .        .     --. :Big Grin:

----------


## C

> =


 ?     ,        .     - 


> = 0.


   - 0

----------

201.56   4.29??? !!!

----------

.     , 2  .       .    ,     ==?

    10      ? 
  ,        Exel   ?      ,  .

----------


## C



----------

> 


.      Exel  :Smilie:

----------

2-, ?

----------

.    ?

  2-   
"  1

 17.11.2010  -7-3/611@"					
"( .    
 06.12.2011  -7-3/909@)"															?
    .  !!

----------


## acnewb

> ?     ,        .     -    - 0


, , .      ,       .. ,      . ?   ,            / ,     .

----------

,,    .     ,     .   ...      ,  ,  3-4     .  .     ,,      ,     ,   ,            ?

----------

> ,,    .     ,     .   ...      ,  ,  3-4     .  .     ,,      ,     ,   ,            ?


  2-    ?

----------


## gp-nice

.
 :   11      .     11 . 2-         ,     .       .    2012. 
  11               .   2           .        2?

----------

1 7.7 .            :Smilie: ))

----------


## NataliaGor

> ..   4.28.4.


!

----------

, ,      ,                .

   2-?

----------


## OKOLA

!     1  .   -2  2011.        .  .   ,           ,     .     :
1.       ?     ?
2.     .   ?    ? , ...
.

----------

> .


    ,  ,

----------


## saigak

> 1.       ?



     .

----------


## jeso81

!     .    1     ,         ,   .  ,    .  ,     ,   .,             ,          ,      ,      .   :      ,    2012      2012  - ,  ,  1200   .    -  ,   1               ,    .     , .   ?

----------

*jeso81*,   ...

     "2012"  "4800"

----------


## jeso81

**,   ?          ,   ?

----------


## jeso81

, ,   ((  ,  ,  ,     .

----------

> .    ?
> 
>   2-   
> "  1
> 
>  17.11.2010  -7-3/611@"					
> "( .    
>  06.12.2011  -7-3/909@)"															?
>     .  !!


 !!

----------

> !!


.
   4.29    .
     . :Wow:

----------

? ,     ,  ?

----------

,   2-,     ,   ,

----------


## Wtywa

,     2011    .    ,         ,     2     (    )?

----------

**,  
*Wtywa*,

----------


## Zlata84

!  ,     2011    2010           2012   ...            ,      ???

----------

-   .

----------


## Zlata84

> -   .


      ,   ?    ?

----------


## Wtywa

, ....      :     2010    2011,      2011 ?

----------

,   
061 -   .  .

    ,   .  +  2011 

      ?

----------

*Wtywa*,  . 
 2011

----------


## Zlata84

,    ...    ?       .

----------

Zlata84,

   ,     ,  
  ,     ,     -

----------

,  ,  2       ?      68.01 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,  2       ?      68.01 ?


 ,        )

----------

> ,        )


   ,        2     68.01 ?

----------

> ,        2     68.01 ?


  ?

----------

> ?


14

----------

-       ,     

  -   ,      ..

----------

> -       ,     
> 
>   -   ,      ..


  2   ?    ?

,       ,      ?

----------

> 2   ?    ?
> 
> ,       ,      ?


    ,     )
 ,  -  )

----------

?   -    -   (   2-)    ?

----------


## zyaka

, .
    -- ( ).     (   ).       .  ,    ==   1 ?     () 5 ,  6 ,  6 ,   1 
 !

----------


## Wtywa

,

----------

> ?   -    -   (   2-)    ?

----------

?  ,    52   ,        ,   .

  2011    2011,     2012. 
      ""?  ?

----------

> 2011    2011,     2012. 
>       ""?  ?


,     2-

----------

, !

----------

> ,     2-


  ,    =)   ,   ?

----------


## crystalblack

!
   .   ,    ,   ,        .
, .
 .

----------

,   .




> ,,    .     ,     .   ...      ,  ,  3-4     .  .     ,,      ,     ,   ,            ?

----------

10 ,     .     +  * 2-* .

----------


## Bucom

[QUOTE=crystalblack;53651276]   .[QUOTE]
.:

----------


## saigak

> 10 ,     .     +  * 2-* .


+ (    )

----------

*saigak*,  -7-3/576@       .

----------

.     ,  1 .  ,          2-,        .       . , ,        xml?   
      ,             .

----------

> .     ,  1 .  ,          2-,        .       . , ,        xml?   
>       ,             .


     .    Exel  ...

----------

"  "        "" (   )

----------

> .    Exel  ...

----------

> [*]    ,  ,        ,      .


                  ?

----------

> ?


    .

----------

:"2.                "

      ,             .
  2- ?

----------

, ,  2-  18,  3 .
       :
1)      2011 
2)     31.12.2011,    ?

----------

Tester  :   ,    ??????????

----------


## MYulia

! , -,        - 1  2   ?

 !

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> . :    .


???  ,   ?     ,     ?

----------

,  1926,    ?

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## saigak

> 2- ?


     ...  .

----------

?

----------



----------

:      ,                 .
    ,           .
          .
           ,    ,  -   .       ....
 ....

----------

: 1  2?

1
,    ,   
   ,     
     ,   ?

2

   ,     
    ?

----------

?

----------

,   , ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   .




> ,   , ?



==

----------


## vottak

.
          2- .
2         .
  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 2- .


, .

----------

> "  "        "" (   )


      ?      ?

----------

-    ,   0,1   800 . .           - 5 .       2000?

----------

> ?      ?


    ---,

----------

> ---,


,      .  ...

----------


## MYulia

!    1929  .    =)

!

----------

*MYulia*,      .       :Wink:

----------


## MarinaL

> , .


  3 , ..       2-, 2 .  ,  ,  . 
1.     ?
2.       ?

----------

1. 
2.

----------

> Tester  :   ,    ??????????


      ,   .
  ?

----------

,     ,  ,

----------

,   ,  :
  2011.   ,    ,  ...     2010.   ( .66.4)     .      680 ( )      ...
..       ...    ...
  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  01.04       .

----------

..                          ....
,    ????

----------

,   , ..            9,      10.
        .
         ...
           ...     ?

----------


## Du

1.     - 2000?  ,    ""      ? 
2.           1,5 ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   , ..            9,      10.






> ...






> ...     ?








> .     - 2000?  ,    ""      ?


,       




> .           1,5 ?

----------


## Novic

,         .    :       2011 .    2012 (           ).     ?   ,      ?
    2011  52 .     2010. .    2011 .  ,      ( ,    52 . )?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Novic

.   /    / . : / ... .....   ,        2011.       ?

----------


## MarinaL

1.  2- 9 )  , ,  - .?
2.  2.9.       -   ?

----------


## mirka

(   ..)?

----------


## mirka

- 4800?

----------


## kvaaakyshka

....    )))    ...     ))

          )))    ))       ... 
 . 3364
 . 4485
 . 4485
 .1211

             ... ...       .....   (((

  ..       )     ..         ((((

 . 5554
 . 4254
 . 4254
  .1300

  ?

----------


## saigak

> .     ?








> 2- 9 )  , ,  - .?







> 2.9.       -   ?







> (   ..)?


?




> - 4800?






> ....    )))    ...     ))


 ?

----------


## mirka

> mirka
>        (   ..)?
> ?


   ,       :     ,         ,     ?

----------


## MarinaL

> ,       :     ,         ,     ?

----------


## zyaka

" " -    ? 
,    (-   )...

----------


## mirka

=,       ,   ,     ,    ==, ?

----------


## mirka

> " " -    ?


      -

----------


## zyaka

*mirka*,     , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## mirka

?

----------

> 1.     - 2000?  ,    ""      ?


  ?
   4.

----------

> ,         ,     ?


  -     .

----------

> -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## N0407

,   2 ,  ,         ,   ,     .    ,  ,  ,       ,      .

----------


## NataliaGor

> .


      "",
   -   ,

 , 
   ,

----------


## N0407

, .

----------


## NataliaGor

> ,   /  .          ,    " /".


  ,   !

 ,    "  HTML"   "**",            , 
  "       "

!  ,        .   ,  .   .

----------


## N0407

2,    1,        ,             .

----------


## N0407

,      word,    HTML        ,      ?

----------


## Aisha1

> [*]           ,  ( ), ,       (/    ).       .



             2  31.01.12 -    , ..        02.04.12,  .
?

----------


## N0407

,   ,          HTML,      ,    .

----------


## E.Maria

> 


 ,     -  .

----------


## E.Maria

> 


   ,   HTML?

----------

*N0407*,    ,       .
          ""

----------


## E.Maria

> ?


     , ,              . +     ,        .

----------


## N0407

> ,     -  .


   2,   ,      ,  ,      ,   , , .                 , ,   ,   ,   HTML  .      .

----------


## NastasiaD

> .   /    / . : / ... .....   ,        2011.       ?


,      ?
   ?
     -

----------

,   ,       , -      4.29,     !?

----------

> 2,   ,      ,  ,      ,   , , .                 , ,   , ** ,   HTML  .      .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...
> 2.     .   ?    ? , ...
> .


*   - ,     ,    ,   ,  
* -    
  -      
  -  ""       (  -,         ),  .

----------

> ,   ,       , -      4.29,     !?


2 :
1.  -
2. -  
   - -

----------


## N0407

> 


          ,

----------


## E.Maria

> 


     .....   ,     ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> .
>  :   11      .     11 . 2-         ,     .       .    2012. 
>   11               .   2           .        2?


:
  ,   (   .)
     ,      -       ,        ,     .

    ?

----------


## olgavas

, ,       ,   , ,    ,      ,      ,   .

----------


## N0407

> .....   ,     ...


     4,28,           ,       ,              ,          .

----------


## E.Maria

4.29.     (  )   ,  ,  ,   ..      : ,   ,   HTML, .       .    ,        4.28        .     ?  ?

----------


## E.Maria

> 


    )))    !

----------


## olgavas

-   ,          ,      ,      .     .

----------

*N0407*,

----------


## E.Maria

,    ,       ? ))))      -      .   :Big Grin:

----------

*E.Maria*,        ""   . ,  )

----------


## E.Maria

!    :yes:

----------


## N0407

,       ,       4,28,      4,29   ?

----------

> , ,              . +     ,        .


  9-  -    2-  .   .  ,     -     ,   ,  .

----------

> 


 ,     -7-3/576@   ?



> -     ,   ,  .


....

----------


## 63

,       3  .
       2011      2011    .
  ,      :
   :    2011   /        ? 
  -       ?

 .

----------

,    - :
  1        2011 (   ).
    ,     2012.  .
  2-,  ,           2011   2012 -       -        (   )...
 :
1)         2011,     2012,            ?
2),   ""    ,        ,.. : ==...?
3)                2011:
-  :   (,  ,   ,  ....(      ?)
-   : ,      
    ?

----------

*63*,             ...        2011,         **...

----------

**, 
1.   ==.       ,       ,  .
2.     .         .

----------


## Aisha1

> -   ,          ,      ,      .     .


       . 
    - .

----------


## Aisha1

> **, 
> 2.     .         .


      -     -   .... 
    -  ...

----------


## matreshka-80

,        ,      .        .

----------

*Aisha1*,  ?    -  ?

----------


## Aisha1

> *Aisha1*,  ?    -  ?


  ..      ..
  ?01.01.70   :Smilie: 
            ?

----------

> -     -   .... 
>     -  ...


... ,     ,        (   ,   ).     ,  ?  :Wink:

----------

*Aisha1*,   -     ,      :Smilie: 
  ,    ,    ,        .

----------

**, ,   ))))    ,      ,     ? 
   :       (,  ),  ()   -  ,     ,    .

----------

> ,        ,    **  .        **.


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aisha1

> *Aisha1*,   -     ,     
>   ,    ,    ,        .


 
  ..

----------

> 4,28,           ,       ,              ,          .


 4.29    4.28.*4*

----------


## Aisha1

** , .   68  , .. ..    :Embarrassment: 
   2012   2011 -       .  ?
       ...

----------

, ,    ...
,       - .....  ..
      -       :yes: ,         ...    :Big Grin: ..(      ,    ...)))..  -!..  :Cool: )
...          ""...   ,    ... ?

----------


## Aisha1

HELP ME!
 :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  ""     1 "   "  / "",        ?
  ,    /    .....    :Frown:

----------


## Aisha1

> ...   ..(      ,    ...)))..  -!.. )
> ?


      ()   !
 !    !   

        ...

----------


## Danisa

, ,    ,      ,  ?          ..  1   ?

----------

> ...          ""...   ,    ... ?


  , !  :Wink:

----------

> , ,    ,      ,  ?          ..  *1  * ?


        .

----------


## 63

> *63*,             ...        2011,         **...


    ,  -  :



> :    2011   /        ? 
>   -       ?

----------

..



> ...          ""...   ,    ... ?


   ,                ,   , +...?..  ()    ?

----------


## Danisa

> .


**,   !

----------

> 2012   2011 -       .  ?


,     2011    , . -           .

----------

**,  ""    (4.28.4)   .

----------

> ,  ""    (4.28.4)   .


...    ...   :     ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## OLGA335417

!    2-!
   1: 7.7,      2-   2-   8.
  " ",     ,    -      .
  +2 ,         .
  " 2011" =  ,             .
    ???????    ?????

----------

**, ...      ,     ,     .

     , ,  ,         .    -   )))

----------


## Annkisl

!

,   2011   ,      ?

----------

*Annkisl*,    -

----------


## Annkisl

> *Annkisl*,    -


 , ))))

        ?
  (    6%)

----------

*Annkisl*,     -  .     .

----------


## 2012

!
    , 2011      ,   400 .     .      ,     ,      2   5.1  5.7.?
    :
5.1    - 10000
5.2   - 10000
5.3    - (10000-400)*13%=1248
5.4    - 1248
5.5    - 0
5.6  ,     - 0
5.7  ,     - 0
   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## NataliaGor

> " ",     ,    -


    ? 
 -  , -    .

----------


## 2012

!  , -     #2043!
    , 2011      ,   400 .     .      ,     ,      2   5.1  5.7.?
    :    2 ,  5000.:
5.1    - 10000
5.2   - 9600
5.3    - (10000-400)*13%=1248
5.4    - 1248
5.5    - 0
5.6  ,     - 0
5.7  ,     - 0
   ,     :Smilie:   !

----------


## saigak

2012,

----------

> ,     -7-3/576@   ?
> 
> ....


  :Smilie:        ,       -  ,   2-

----------


## kvaaakyshka

....    )))    ...     ))

          )))    ))       ...
 . 3364
 . 4485
 . 4485
 .1211

             ... ...      .....   (((

  ..       )     ..         ((((

 . 5554
 . 4254
 . 4254
  .1300

.....    ==       \

----------


## saigak

kvaaakyshka,    ?     - ....  ,   .
  .
1.          
2.        ....    ..  -  ?

----------


## kvaaakyshka

> kvaaakyshka,    ?     - ....  ,   .
>   .
> 1.          
> 2.        ....    ..  -  ?



1   
2   ,   ...      (((

----------

, 

1.           (-   )...
            ...
 ?..

2.       2011  ,  - 30000,   ,  - 38000... 
     =  = 30000, ..     2     (  "_ ,   _ "  "_ ,   _ "?

----------


## mirka

,       ,    ?        2011 ,   2-   ?   ,   ?

----------


## 2012

> 2012,


 ! 
,    :Frown:             -     ? ..      "  "=0,     ,     ,     2011       ( !)? , ...?

----------


## MarinaL

*2012*,        ?

----------


## 27

!  2   " "  4,29.      ( )    : /@
: '000000000000'
:    

: /@
: '000000000000'
:   

  ,   ,   ,         ,  ???

----------

*mirka*,   2- .      ,  .

----------


## mirka

*27*,   ,     ?

----------


## mirka

** , ,

----------


## 27

> *27*,   ,     ?


    2  ...

----------


## mirka

*27*,   ,

----------

*mirka*, *27*,   ,    .

----------

*mirka*, ,    .        ,   .

----------


## 2012

> *2012*,        ?


  ?

----------


## 27

,      ?

----------


## mirka

** ,     ,   2011

----------

> ,      ?


 1: 7.7  8.2.
  -2011  Tester.

----------

*mirka*,     .     ,    ,   ,   .    .

----------


## Bucom

*mirka*, ** !       .   #1  (   )      16.09.2011 N -7-3/576@ "                        ".

----------


## saigak

> 1   
> 2   ,   ...      (((


 ""  ,    .     .




> , ...?

----------

> ,


   .

----------


## E.Maria

> 2-   ?   ,   ?


   ,  .     .

----------


## NataliaGor

,   .

----------


## E.Maria

,       .           ,    -    ...   :Smilie:

----------


## CaT-CaT

> ...          ""...   ,    ... ?




    1   "   ",      ,       ,   ,      7-   :Smilie: 
    !  !   -    - ,  !  !       =    =

----------

> 1   "   ",      ,       ,   ,      7-  
>     !  !   -    - ,  !  !       =    =


.. ..

----------


## CaT-CaT

-    :Smilie: 
        ,     .      :Smilie: 
 ,  ,  .

----------

,   70    ((
   , 
    2011       .
..  / 5300,    63 600.
     ,    :
.5.1. = 63 600
. 5.2. = 63 600 - 2 800 (7 *400) = 60 800
. 5.3 = 7 904
. 5.4. = 7 904 
. .5.5 = 8268

        (    )??
.. . 5.1=. 5.2. = 63 600  . 5.3.= . 5.4 = . 5.5. = 8268??

----------

> *mirka*, ** !       .   #1  (   )      16.09.2011 N -7-3/576@ "                        ".


  ?      .       .

*  :*



> ,    2  ,           .


         .    ,      ,  .

----------

> ,   70    ((
>    , 
>     2011       .
> ..  / 5300,    63 600.
>      ,    :
> .5.1. = 63 600
> . 5.2. = 63 600 - 2 800 (7 *400) = 60 800
> . 5.3 = 7 904
> . 5.4. = 7 904 
> ...


   ?   .
 ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

1 7.7 .     .    .     .  ?  ?    ,     ?          ?  :Wow:

----------

> 1 7.7 .     .    .     .  ?  ?    ,     ?          ?


    31.12.2011 .

----------


## Raspberry

, .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,       .....
      - 364 ))

.. . 5.1=. 5.2. = 63 600  . 5.3.= . 5.4 = . 5.5. = 8268 -    ???
    .4.     , ?

----------

> ,   ,       .....
>       - 364 ))
> 
> .. . 5.1=. 5.2. = 63 600  . 5.3.= . 5.4 = . 5.5. = 8268 -    ???
>     .4.     , ?


  ,      -    .
,  .  .

----------

> , .   ?


,    31.12.2011,        (),         ,  .

----------

,  :
    2011 ,   1          . 
     7000 .(   400   1000). -      =7000-400-1000= 728 .    =6272

     . 1000 
,       2-  (.        6    -      ):
    = 8000 (7000+1000)
 :
-  : 400*6  = 2400
-   ( :7000  2400 = 4600)
-  1000

,    2-:
- -0
- 728
- 728
-  728
?

----------

!!!    2

   18.2
 +2 (  20.03)  
    ,   



 / 58
  :(position()=1)//(position()=13)/@
 :
  :  


  ???

----------

2-     ??? 
  ??

----------


## CaT-CaT

**,  ,             .
   :
- -728
- 728
- 728

----------

**,   .  ,

----------

?
  , ,   .....

----------

"  word"  "  html"

----------


## mirka

2-    + 2  ,    ,      4.29    ?     ,     0,     ,  -.

----------

*mirka*,         .    ?

----------

9-   (        ),           

 :Smilie:

----------


## mirka

** ,       ,    



>

----------

,         ,    2-  , ?

----------


## mirka

> , ?

----------


## 77

,  .
      ,           .
            30  .                    2012, ..       .
     2011? 
1)          2011       =  = ?        ?
2)  ,    =  = ?
 -  .

       ?    ?

----------


## mirka

*77*, 



> 2011?





> 2)  ,    =  =





> ?    ?

----------


## goti

:
-       - 25  ( );
-      - 11 ,
-      (  ,   )  22 ,  2011    .

   1000+3000  1000+1000?

----------


## miamaria

!

  .  :       .    ,   . 
   ,      1         - .
  :          ? 2-?        ,    .      ,     ,    -. 
  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Aisha1

.29 -  (   )  .

 :   3

-     !! 
  -   ?

----------


## RedCat

.
  ,   ": :    (49)"

 ?   .

----------

, !
,   2011.    .
    ?  ,  2012.?

----------

> *77*, 
> 2)  ,    =  =


..         2011 ?     ,  2011  2012?

----------


## Bucom

> , !
> ,   2011.    .
>     ?  ,  2012.?


18210102010011000110
      ,     ,   ,             227, 2271  228

----------

, -,        - 2012?         2-.     ,        4800.   , ,   2012  ?

----------

** , , .        -      ? 
 ,  ,       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## mirka

> ..         2011 ?     ,  2011  2012?


         12  2012 .  -4-3/74

----------

> ** , , .        -      ? 
>  ,  ,       ,


 ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## 63

67   :Embarrassment: 



> ,       3  .
>        2011      2011    .
>   ,      :
>    :    2011   /        ? 
>   -       ?
> 
>  .

----------


## NataliaGor

.

----------


## NataliaGor

> (49).


    ,     .

----------


## saigak

> .


   ....

----------

> ,     .


    ,      .
        - ,  ,         .

----------


## zhenya_v

- ,     ?    ? ,      .

----------

> - ,     ?    ? ,      .


  - ,      .

----------


## -

> ,      .
>         - ,  ,         .


, ,            , : 5/,  2:
1.       ?
2.     2-    ,        .    ?
     31.08.11  -7−1/525@,             ,     .

----------


## irishca5

)))

----------

> )))

----------

> , ,            , : 5/,


    ?



> 1.       ?


   ,  .

----------

> :
> -       - 25  ( );
> -      - 11 ,
> -      (  ,   )  22 ,  2011    .
> 
>    1000+3000  1000+1000?


 
1. 25 
2. 22 
3. 11 
 1000+3000 .

----------

> 4.29    ?


,  ,      .

----------


## -

> :
>   -
> , ,            , : 5/,
> 
>     ?


, .    ,               
     ,   ,        ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## aero

: ==?     ,      ?     2 ?

  2-  2009               3,         3.   ,    .     ,  ,          ?

----------


## Bucom

> 3,         3.


   ,     ?      ,     (           ).  ""    ( ,    ,       ).

----------


## aero

> ,     ?      ,     (           ).


,    .          ,            ?   - ?

----------


## Bucom

-    (  ,  ..).     .     2- .      1 .  ( -  2-)  .     (  2- .  )      2- .,          .

----------


## aero

Bucom,   2-      ,     3 ?        ?

----------


## CaT-CaT

> 67


 ??
         (   ,    ).

----------


## CaT-CaT

> 1. 25 
> 2. 22 
> 3. 11 
>  1000+3000 .


  ,     , ..       ,      ""?

----------


## saigak

> ""?


,  .

----------


## Bucom

> Bucom,   2-      ,     3 ?        ?


      ,     (    )   .    -    (      465    -    ,      -      ).

----------


## aero

: ==?     ,      ?     2 ?      ?

----------


## tlt63

> ??
>          (   ,    ).


*63*  :Gentelmen: ...

, ,          2011 . )

    (    ,          ):


     1  7.7:


      2011 :


   ?

:


 :


      ?  :Redface: 



 ,                  , ..          .           ?       ?        eijb     ?

----------


## Bucom

> : ==?     ,      ?     2 ?      ?


    .         .  .231  .            ( .. )  " ".     " ",     ,   3 .     "".     -  .     -7-3/576@ (  .),       (  -  ),   ,    ,  (   )   .   2- 02.04.12.       ,    () , ., : #1917

----------

,    ,  -      .    2.8:              (   )?
   2.9:        ....

----------


## aero

Bucom,  :Smilie:

----------


## CaT-CaT

*tlt63*,            1    :
  =   =  

             .     ""   (            "   ")

----------


## Bucom

> 


1.	      (   , ,  ,         ).
2.	  2.9 "   "   ,      ,            .         " ",       (    ).   ,      ,       "     "     2.9 . (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@)

----------

Bucom,

----------

!     2-  .    -    2-.

----------

!  ,  400 .     2011 ,   -    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 400 .     2011


 2011-



> ?


  ?

----------

1 .    ,  ,   .      ,     .
 -,  ?        ,     ??

----------

:
 -,     ,      ,     ...   ? 
,    ???

----------


## saigak

> ,    ???


       .    .
         .        .

----------

,     ,       .    ,     ,      ,    .     1 ,     ,   ,    (  ). :       ?        ?  ,    ?

----------

,           ,            ? ..            ..   .

----------


## ILD17

> ,          ,            ? ..           ..   .

----------


## ILD17

> ,     ,       .    ,     ,      ,    .     1 ,     ,   ,    (  ). :       ?        ?  ,    ?


         .

----------


## ILD17

> ,


 http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/prnndfl/at.php

----------

> ,     , ..       ,      ""?


  -     (   ),     ,    .

----------

> !     2-  .    -    2-.


   .

----------

> :       ?        ?  ,    ?


     .

----------

> , .    ,               
>      ,   ,        ,  ,


      1.      .

:     .
            .
     2-,       .  5,   5   - ,     .

----------

,        ,     5.5  "  "
 "0" -

----------


## CaT-CaT

> -     (   ),     ,    .


  . 
    :        -         (),   100%    .             .
       -       3000   ?

----------


## ILD17

> ,        ,     5.5 "  "
>  "0" -


  ,   = //.

----------

> -       3000   ?


         ?
   ,    .
    ,   .

----------


## elena63rus

,       11 ..      ??        12 ,                  12 ??

----------


## saigak

> 12

----------


## milira

,    .   =.   ""   ?

----------


## elena63rus

*saigak*, , ,

----------


## elena63rus

> ,    .   =.   ""   ?


 ..

----------


## Bucom

> ,       11 ..      ??        12 ,                  12 ??





> 


 ("" - ,  -). ., , ##20-23 ()



> *saigak*, , ,


   ,   , -  (  ), .

----------


## milira

> ..



  2- ,    ,   .     .
 ,   1     "".  ", ".  . ,  ?

----------


## ˸

> ,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

*˸*,  -     -?     .     .  ==?     ,   ?      .  :Frown:

----------

*Raspberry*,  ?
 ?

----------


## milira

==,      ?...

  ,    ...
,  13%  878,97.     879...

----------


## ˸

> ==?


 



> ,   ?


  ...,    /  2011    ...    2011   ,     ( ,    )

----------


## saigak

> ==,      ?...


 




> 13%  878,97.     879...


    .

----------

60   ,  15  .
 ,  ,   .
, ,    ,       ,     : - - ?
.

----------


## ˸

= -

----------

,  5 .      ?

----------


## milira

, ,  ..        , ..   ,   2-  ?

----------


## ˸

> 2-  ?

----------


## milira

2-  2- .   3-,      129 (1)? .. 5000?    .

----------

, ,      ,      ,   .       (     )?

----------

*milira*,  126-

**,  ,   .      , ,     ,        .

----------

?E   2 ,     2    .   . ,   ,  ,     .    ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> 


      ...      ?

----------

,     ,     .         ,   .         ,      ,         .

----------

!
  2 ;(   .
     ,      
   ? 
   (,  ) ,    ???
 ..

----------

,        2-?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 :
1.    ->    ...
2.  ...
3. 2-    (  ) ->   ->         -> ( -  ) 13%, 9 %, 35%
4.   (      XML)      ->  ->  ->     2- . ->   (   .)  
   /    ,     .



> ,        2-?


 ()      .  -   ( !)

----------

,.   .   ,   2011 (      ) 2         (  ).           (: ,     /   32 .  2-   .   -    -     ,         ? ,.

----------


## Bucom

> -


 (  / )     (     ),      ,      2- (   ,  ),     -- --.

----------

Bucom
 !
     ...   .
      2012.3.29 - ?
,         :Wink:

----------

,   4 .     . ,  2-    1 .     ?

----------


## ˸

> ,  2-    1 .     ?


  :yes:

----------

,      ,     ?   -    ,    2-ylak/Dj        ,    ,  .... ?        ?

----------


## ˸

> 


 



> ?


   ,  ...     ,   (         :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Bucom

> ...


       2012 .  (      2011 ) - . , ., " ".  ( 4.29    4.29.2) 
4.29+4.29.2    ' .

----------


## Bucom

> /   32 .


 #2190 - .     -  (     ,  ""     ).    . - -    -    .        -      .

----------

,   -  2011     (, , ) -   2 , , ?..
!

----------


## ˸

> 2 , , ?..

----------

> ,  2-    1 .     ?


  .

----------

-     ?

  ,         ,    ? (    ,       .       -  .,        ...)

----------


## ˸

> .


      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?

----------

,     2

----------


## saigak

..,  200    .

----------

.    ,   500 ,   ( ),     ...   ????      .      .  (((((((((((((

----------


## saigak

> .   ????


  ..

----------

!   : ,  ,    .     ,     ,   ?  ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> !   : ,  ,    .     ,     ,   ?  ,   ?


 , ..        (   )   .     ...

----------

,  ,      ..     ?

----------

*˸*, ,   -7-3/576@



> 15.           ,  ,  *       ,  *   " 2-",     , ** .
> 19*.      "*        20__    "         ,           ,  *  ,      *

----------

,  ,     (  ,  ,  ,  !)    2 ?    ,        :Frown:       ,     . ,  ,  .    , ..      ?   ,   - - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.           .

----------

, ! ..    10,         11,     ?
    ,   ,   ?

----------

**,    ,          ?

----------

,  !         ,  ?
  ,        :Frown:

----------

-

----------


## Ergant

?    -,    xml,   "2- ". ,

----------


## tiger1902

!
    .
    2011 .       (,  ). ,    2-  3 :  , , .
 ,       .

1.   2- -        ,       , ,  (  )    ?
2.  .  ,   2011    ,    .
3.  .        . ? ,   2011    2012 ?

 ,    ,    ,       .
!

----------

2:  ,         .,        (),      ().      ( ). ,   ,    ??

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,  ?
>  ?


,  .   .    /,   .  :Frown:     -   .       /  2011  .      -.    .    "=" ,     .  :Frown:

----------

*Raspberry*,   ...     -   ,  ...

 ,  ...

----------


## Raspberry

**,  ,   *=* , ?        ,    .  :Frown:

----------

*Raspberry*, ...

     1- ?

----------


## Raspberry

,         .       /  .    , ,   .  :Frown:

----------

:     _    ...  ...

       ...  ...

----------

-, 
       , (..         ),   -       ,     ,      ?? 
    ,    ,   2   ...

----------


## lap4ka

!  ,    75  .     .     .       .         ?         ?
 !!!

----------


## ˸

> ,   *=* , ?


      ...  -...    01.01.11  ...  -

----------


## Raspberry

> ...


  , ?   .  :yes: 



> -


     , ?

----------

> **,  *   9%  13%*...     ...
> 
>   -         2.3
> 
>  :       ...      -,    ...    -       ...
> 
> ,  ...   ...       ...



 !  2-       2    ,    .

----------

.  .       ,      2    2011,          103  108.    ?

    2 .        ,    2  ,   ? 

 !

----------


## lap4ka

.           2-  2011  -114  115,  ?

----------

> .  .       ,      2    2011,          103  108.    ?
> 
>     2 .        ,    2  ,   ? 
> 
>  !


         ?!   -  .   ,

----------


## Raspberry

> 2 .        ,    2


.  :yes:

----------

> ?!   -  .   ,


 ,     ...   , !

----------

> .


  !!!

----------


## lap4ka

- ?   , !!!

----------


## Raspberry

*lap4ka*,   .  :yes:

----------


## 2010

, ,        ? 
30 ?  30   2 , +, ?

----------

30      .       + 2

----------


## 2010

"" - ,     1,         , ?

----------


## 2010

, :
1.   2011   .   00   ?
2. , ,     (..   ), -    ,          ?   ,    ? -    ?      ?

----------


## lap4ka

*Raspberry*, !
     .     .    . ,  2-,     ?

----------

,     .
  1 .  1000    108  114?

----------


## tiger1902

!  ,  !!
    .
    2011 .       (,  ). ,    2-  3 :  , , .
 ,       .

1.   2- -        ,       , ,  (  )    ?
2.  .  ,   2011    ,    .
3.  .        . ? ,   2011    2012 ?

 ,    ,    ,       .
!

----------


## Bucom

>

----------


## Bucom

> 2011 .


1.  (       )       -  ,    .
2.   2- -  /            ,       , ,  (  ).
3.  .        ,   2012 .

----------

?
  0 , 0 ...  .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


    (  "     ",  ""    )   .

----------


## tiger1902

> 1.  (       )       -  ,    .
> 2.   2- -  /            ,       , ,  (  ).
> 3.  .        ,   2012 .


 .
  2  3  .
  1 - ,                .        .        .    .        ?
 ,   ,    ,       ?

----------

,     .
  1 .  1000    108  114?

----------


## Bucom

> 1 - ,                .        .        .    .        ?
>  ,   ,    ,       ?


         (         ).      : "        ." (. 226  ).    .

----------


## Bucom

> 1 .  1000    108  114?


114

----------


## tiger1902

> (         ).      : "        ." (. 226  ).    .


..      ,  ,        1 ?

----------


## Bucom

> ..      ,  ,        1 ?


    .      (  ). 


> (,  )

----------


## tiger1902

> .      (  ).


   .         ? , ?
  ,      .

----------


## Bucom

> ,      .


  ,           .    .

----------


## tiger1902

> ,           .    .


,     . ,       ,  ,  ?

----------

, .
, ,     (..   ), -    ,          ?   ,    ? -    ?      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,     . ,       ,  ,  ?


   .

----------


## Irina75

-       .      ,      .      - ?      2      ?

----------


## saigak

> - ?      2      ?


,  .

----------


## ˸

*Raspberry*,       -   , ,

----------


## Aisha1

7     /     -      ( )   - ?

  -   ? !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

*˸*,   ,   *=*.   :yes:  .



> Raspberry,       -   , ,


.  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 


?  ?     " "  ?
     -  .

----------


## megaregion44

. 2-  2011 ,   .  2011     ,    .      .    .     :    2            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   . 
 :
5   2-,  ,  ,    .
 2011. 2-   ().

       ?
     ?
      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?


 ,    




> ?


       , , 20%  
  - 200    .

----------

, ,  ?  2   2011     114 (2000),    114 (1000)  115 (1000).  ?

----------


## saigak

....      .

----------


## _

!
        2011    :
  - 1 ,  -  ,
- \
-
- 
-
-    
-          2009 

(400  9 ) + (1000  9 ) + (1000  6 )

400  4 ) + (1000  4 )+(1000  1 )

???

----------

saigak,   
   ,          :
1       2-,     .
2  2-,         .

----------

**,     - ,         . 
   "   " -  ,     --.         .

----------

, .

----------

> !
>         2011    :
>   - 1 ,  -  ,
> - \
> -
> - 
> -
> -    
> -          2009 
> ...


 .
    ,   400 .  40000 .,    1000 .  280000.       .
 ,   ,              .

----------

> 


     2.0

      ,    4000           40000...          ,   103-   400      ...

  ...    ,   103-    ...

      50000...    ,   103-    ...

       /     40000...

:
400 * 8 = 3200
1000 * 12 = 12000
1000 * 9 = 9000

----------


## _

,      2-,   5.5.    ?

----------

*_*,

----------


## selik34

1- 7.7   2.   ""--    .   "    2011  .    70   .

----------


## eVentys

> 1- 7.7   2.   ""--    .   "    2011  .    70   .


    2-,    ,      2-

----------


## selik34

537 ,     2-.,    ,    .

----------

*selik34*, "   "

          ,  1-

----------


## selik34

?   ""- "".   "        .

----------


## Lazy Sea



----------

*selik34*,   ,  ...

        <  >

----------


## selik34

-     1  2,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -     1  2,   .


   .    ,     7-  ,   , .      .

----------


## M

!
  2-     ?  ?  ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?  ?


. ,     .

----------

,  !!!   .             .   ?   ,        1.   4   1        214.1, 217  221  .         (. ,   ).    ,       214.1, 217  221.   -   .     !

----------


## saigak

> .   ?


.  - .

----------


## NST

!     :        . 2-   2011  . /        ,     2011   =,     .       )      ,     2  2011 .   :      (  5 ,    ),     ,        .       18. )) :Smilie:

----------

> ,     2  2011


!

----------


## NST

)

----------


## Argo

,   ,    ,   ?
  2011-2012   ,   2012 .    2.   ,    ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


      ,   .




> 


       ? :Wink:  
    .       ....

----------


## .

!

       ..
  , .,   .
        .   -2        .

     -    2012  -2   ,  .
    03-04-06/3-230  21.09.11.       .
   ?

----------

*.*,     ?  :   -   .

           .         ,  , ,   ,     .  ,       .          :Smilie:

----------


## .

,             )
              !    ???
   100  ,     2-3 .  !

----------

*.*,     :Smilie:

----------

*.*,    ...     ... ...  ...     ???

----------


## .

:Smilie:   .
         (2-3),               2-3..   .

----------

?

----------


## .

** , ,       ,,     ,   , ,   100      ,   .

----------


## .

*,*,    100  -    .

----------

*.*,     .       ()     100   .    2-    80- ,

----------


## .

> *.*,     .       ()     100   .    2-    80- ,


, ...    ,     .. !

----------


## .

.
    03-04-08/8-58  23.03.12,          ,      . 

    ,      ,   -     ...  ...

----------

*.*,   ...  ...   **  ?

 :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## .

...

----------


## 78

!!!!!
  (2011 )    (  186127,47),       /  .   2- 
-186127,47
/  - 173727,47
    12 400 ,(12000 -   )     ????
      3-,    .      ,    ??? ( 17,7  2,3)

----------

*78*, :
    23  2012 .  03-04-06/8-207

----------

> 12 400 ,(12000 -   )     ????
>       3-,    .      ,    ???


  .
     .
 .

----------

**,   ,    2- _  _  _... ..    .2.3  .2.4

     -  :
-   .1 .231  ?



> 231.     
> 1.                  .
> **                  10      .

----------


## 78

,    .  ,          (     ) ,    400. 10 000       3-  .            12 400.

----------

> ,   ,    2- _  _  _... ..    .2.3  .2.4


**,  ,    . :Smilie: 
*78*     .
   -  .

----------


## C

2-?
 2011.   3     -  114,   114,115,116.
  ,       2011     .
 ,   :
1.    -   2012?
2.  ""           ?
3.    2? 
4.            ,     ==?
5.      ?      2013?
6.       ?
7.     ,    ?

----------


## tatyana_ab

7.7   2-  "    ",             792         .    ,      ?

----------


## trunova_viktoria

,   2   2011    103 - 400 ,  ?        ,   3 

,   ,    2    103 - 400 , :  01 - 21600, 01- 2300 - 3476, 83,  - 2000 - 3760, 2012 - 1046, 86 ..   ,    800  ,   400,  !

----------


## Lazy Sea

103 -         400 .   2012  .   40   .  3    -             2 ,   7  8        .   ,      .  -    .     ,   40 -        400,        13 .     -    .

----------

